# Vorrei capire cosa mi succede ...



## Non Registrato (26 Aprile 2012)

Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
Ovviamente è italiano, ovviam parla italiano, e potrebbe garantirmi di mantenere il mio stile di vita. Posso chiedergli consigli, e lui ne chiede a me. Insomma, siamo affiatatissimi.
Se non fosse che probabilm il mio attuale ragazzo è più bello e che in tutto questo tempo in cui abbiamo condiviso un percorso lui non si è mai comportato male, è stato sempre impeccabile, mi ha sempre messa al primo posto e mi fido ciecamente della sua onestà.
Volevo cercare di capire, prima di fare errori, ma poi qualche giorno fa c'è scappato un bacio, e nel giro di 2 giorni siamo finiti a letto. Ora dovrei essere onesta e lasciare il mio ragazzo...forse....ma mi sembra affrettato e forse sconsiderato, e non me la sento di cancellare con una parola tutti i sogni insieme, e lasciarlo anche in un periodo brutto della sua vita....però non me la sento di portare avanti due relazioni sessuali...e l'altro non credo che riuscirò a tenerlo a bada dopo averci dormito insieme una volta......HELP!!!


----------



## Eliade (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


Non so proprio cosa consigliare ad una persona che mi ha dato l'impressione di essere di un superficiale allucinante. 

Auguro al tuo ragazzo di essere lasciato, non per il tradimento, ma per il resto.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non so proprio cosa consigliare ad una persona che mi ha dato l'impressione di essere di un superficiale allucinante.
> 
> Auguro al tuo ragazzo di essere lasciato, non per il tradimento, ma per il resto.


Non la trovo affatto superficiale.
Mi piace leggere che una ragazza per pensare al matrimonio guarda anche alle possibilità concrete e materiali.
E non solo esclusivamente ai sentimenti: mi fa sentire più a casa mia.
Mi ricordo benissimo di quanto mi bruciò dentro vedere che una ragazza sceglieva un altro a me perchè lui ciò con il posto fisso sembrava garantirle chissacchè e io ero agli occhi di lei e di sua madre un idealista spiantato.

Mi ricordo benissimo quando conobbi mia moglie e casso potevo fare l'uomo indipendente e vissuto...

Io a 26 anni potevo dire ad una donna...ehi pupa vieni a casa MIA...altro che auto o parcheggi...a casa MIA nel MIo letto xd!

Io ho una casa...
Altro che artista spiantato!


----------



## Attila (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


Mah ! Che cosa aggiungere?  Chi ha pane non ha denti, e viceversa  

Per curiosità: tu sei molto ricca, molto bella, o nessuna delle due?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Aprile 2012)

.....già forse è brutto paragonare l'attuale monolocale alla potenziale piscina....non mi sento una santa e mi rendo conto che sicuramente una parte delle motivazioni sono potenzialmente sbagliate. Ma sono nata nella culla giusta, non è stane ne' colpa mia ne' una mia scelta, e pensare di mettere al mondo figli senza un minimo di certezze di potergli dare almeno quanto ho avuto io un po' mi dispiace....
Cioè non toglie che l'attrazione di testa è pazzesca, e quella era scattata ben prima che mi mostrasse la piscina.... ;-)


----------



## Salomè (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e* non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.*
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


 Fammi capire...il TUO stile di vita dipende dalle garanzie degli ALTRI?


----------



## Eliade (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non la trovo affatto superficiale.
> Mi piace leggere che una ragazza per pensare al matrimonio guarda anche alle possibilità concrete e materiali.
> E non solo esclusivamente ai sentimenti: mi fa sentire più a casa mia.


Non ha parlato solo di soldi.
L'unico pregio di questo ragazzo è l'onesta, la bellezza e la dolcezza, non lo sposa perché non è italiano, non parla l'italiano ed è poverissimo. 
Senza offesa per te io questa la chiamo superficialità.

Se per te l'aspetto economico, nonché la nazionalità e la grammatica sono aspetti fondamentali *non ci stai anni con questa persona*, per poi lamentartene della mancanza di queste e non volerlo sposare.
Con questi chiari di luna, con un qualunque italiano medio che l'avrebbe corteggiata un po' ci sarebbe stato affiatamento però ovviamente il suo ragazzo *probabilmente è più bello.
*

Di quel che facevi tu a 26 anni poco m'importa però...


----------



## Eliade (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .....già forse è brutto paragonare l'attuale monolocale alla potenziale piscina....non mi sento una santa e mi rendo conto che sicuramente una parte delle motivazioni sono potenzialmente sbagliate. Ma sono nata nella culla giusta, non è stane ne' colpa mia ne' una mia scelta, e pensare di mettere al mondo figli senza un minimo di certezze di potergli dare almeno quanto ho avuto io un po' mi dispiace....
> Cioè non toglie che l'attrazione di testa è pazzesca, e quella era scattata ben prima che mi mostrasse la piscina.... ;-)


Allora forse prima di scegliere con chi stare fatti dare il suo 730, oppure vai a curiosare che auto ha in garage...faresti prima e non avresti tutti questi problemi!


----------



## Salomè (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .....già forse è brutto paragonare l'attuale monolocale alla potenziale piscina....non mi sento una santa e mi rendo conto che sicuramente una parte delle motivazioni sono potenzialmente sbagliate. Ma sono nata nella culla giusta, non è stane ne' colpa mia ne' una mia scelta,* e pensare di mettere al mondo figli senza un minimo di certezze di potergli dare almeno quanto ho avuto io un po' mi dispiace*....
> Cioè non toglie che l'attrazione di testa è pazzesca, e quella era scattata ben prima che mi mostrasse la piscina.... ;-)


Tu non daresti proprio niente. Tu procureresti loro qualcosa, così come hai fatto per te stessa. Saresti in grado di costruire quel minimo di certezze?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Aprile 2012)

Mia cara, non voglio inserire troppo dettagli, perchè ho la paura folle che qualcuno che conosco legga questo post e in qualche modo mi trovi ad umiliare il mio ragazzo. Non cerco certezze economiche negli altri, guadagno bene di mio e la mia famiglia potrebbe aiutarmi sempre. Fino ad ora il mio ragazzo l'ho praticamente "campato" io, non ne ho mai fatto un problema, io voglio vivere in un certo modo, lui non ci sta dietro, e io gli pago i debiti, le vacanze, i vestiti, anche le cene.....anche quella del mio compleanno mi sono pagata io.....
A me non importa, lui è "il fidanzato ideale", è bello, è solare, è gentile, ma ad un figlio dovrei dire, tesoro mamma questo non te lo può dare perchè ha solo uno stipendio e già deve pensare lei alla casa, alla macchina, alle tasse, al cibo, ai vestiti, ecc................


----------



## Salomè (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mia cara, non voglio inserire troppo dettagli, perchè ho la paura folle che qualcuno che conosco legga questo post e in qualche modo mi trovi ad umiliare il mio ragazzo. Non cerco certezze economiche negli altri, guadagno bene di mio e la mia famiglia potrebbe aiutarmi sempre. Fino ad ora il mio ragazzo l'ho praticamente "campato" io, non ne ho mai fatto un problema, io voglio vivere in un certo modo, lui non ci sta dietro, e io gli pago i debiti, le vacanze, i vestiti, anche le cene.....anche quella del mio compleanno mi sono pagata io.....
> A me non importa, lui è "il fidanzato ideale", è bello, è solare, è gentile, ma ad un figlio dovrei dire, tesoro mamma questo non te lo può dare perchè ha solo uno stipendio e già deve pensare lei alla casa, alla macchina, alle tasse, al cibo, ai vestiti, ecc................


Dunque ciò che distingue un "fidanzato ideale" da un "padre ideale" è principalmente un bel malloppone di soldi? Fatico parecchio ad entrare in quest'ottica. Se hai le idee così chiare per ciò che lui potrà dare e ciò che tu vorresti che lui dia a te e ai tuoi bimbi...beh pigliati il piscinaro


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Aprile 2012)

Se avessi le idee chiare lo farei, solo che sono ancora innamorata e il discorso "stabilità economica" non mi sembra una discriminante sufficiente per smettere di amare una persona che amo per quello che è.
Il mio errore è stato andare a letto con l'altro. Rinfacciatemi quello piuttosto, non cosa non mi piace del mio ragazzo........


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2012)

Ma quanti anni hai???

Mi fai troppo ridere ora penso a cosa rispondere..


----------



## Eretteo (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


Ci sono due interessanti opzioni fra cui puoi  scegliere,ma non hai specificato di che religione e' il diversamente abbiente immigrato.
E' fondamentale saperlo per mettere a fuoco la seconda scelta.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Fammi capire...il TUO stile di vita dipende dalle garanzie degli ALTRI?


Beh come dire...
Se io da solo mi garantisco lo stile di vita A, se devo mantenere anche te...il mio stile sarà A meno tot eh?
Se invece anche tu hai A...unendo le forze fai AeA eh? 

Io vengo da un mondo dove le donne guardano che garanzie di stabilità economica hai eh?
Chi si fida a metter su casa con uno spiantato?

Cioè finchè ci diciamo divertiamoci ok...
Ma se c'è da metter su casa...

Poi vengo da un mondo che se un uomo non ha una casa da offrire ad una donna è proprio uno sfigaton eh?

Questione di miei limiti culturali lo ammetto...

Ma mi ricordo benissimo che quando volli proporre certe cose a mia moglie, avevo guardato tutte le cose che mi aveva insegnato mio nonno...
Ela parsimoniosa o gala le tasche sbuse?
Sa accontentarsi o pretende de vivere nel lusso?
Ha voglia di lavorare?
Sa tener una casa?
Ecc..ecc...ecc...

Cioè qua parliamoci chiaro...
Chi si tira in casa na rogna? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ha parlato solo di soldi.
> L'unico pregio di questo ragazzo è l'onesta, la bellezza e la dolcezza, non lo sposa perché non è italiano, non parla l'italiano ed è poverissimo.
> Senza offesa per te io questa la chiamo superficialità.
> 
> ...


Nel mio mondo: un conto è stare con una persona.
Un conto è scegliere di sposarla.
Non so cosa sia per te allora la profondità.

Ma ribadisco che da noi...la concretezza è tutto!

Prova ne sia che nei bei tempi andati...se a tutti i costi volevi sposare il bello ma poareto, avevi un'unica via: farti mettere incinta.

Cioè con tanti ideali e bei discorsi: non si imbastisce un matrimonio: ma si possono passare comunque delle belle serate non trovi?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mia cara, non voglio inserire troppo dettagli, perchè ho la paura folle che qualcuno che conosco legga questo post e in qualche modo mi trovi ad umiliare il mio ragazzo. Non cerco certezze economiche negli altri, guadagno bene di mio e la mia famiglia potrebbe aiutarmi sempre. Fino ad ora il mio ragazzo l'ho praticamente "campato" io, non ne ho mai fatto un problema, io voglio vivere in un certo modo, lui non ci sta dietro, e io gli pago i debiti, le vacanze, i vestiti, anche le cene.....anche quella del mio compleanno mi sono pagata io.....
> A me non importa, lui è "il fidanzato ideale", è bello, è solare, è gentile, ma ad un figlio dovrei dire, tesoro mamma questo non te lo può dare perchè ha solo uno stipendio e già deve pensare lei alla casa, alla macchina, alle tasse, al cibo, ai vestiti, ecc................


COraggio piccola...stai crescendo!:up::up::up::up:
Ovvio fidanzato ideale...non marito ideale no?

Pensaci...
Ma mi chiedo come mai lui è ridotto così...no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se avessi le idee chiare lo farei, solo che sono ancora innamorata e il discorso "stabilità economica" non mi sembra una discriminante sufficiente per smettere di amare una persona che amo per quello che è.
> Il mio errore è stato andare a letto con l'altro. Rinfacciatemi quello piuttosto, non cosa non mi piace del mio ragazzo........


Ma tu cosa cerchi da un uomo?
Partiamo da qui...
Come vedi la tua vita a fianco di un uomo?

Vedi io sono uomo terra terra eh?
Sai mia moglie, mi diceva che il suo sogno era stare a casa dal lavoro dopo il matrimonio, e io le risposi: allora non sposare me, io non voglio mantenerti. 

E proprio da qui...partì quell'idea di stare lontani alcuni mesi per chiarirsi le idee...

Infatti il suo ex era: 
Molto alto, bellissimo, contadino ricchissimo...
Ma era sparonson...
E cercava servetta che portasse colasion in leto, sbucciasse fruta, desse sempre ragione a lui...perchè lù l'è l'omo...e non l'è stupido come le femane...

Io invece ero:
Molto basso, coltissimo
Abilissimo intortatore, manipolatore, 
Sempre in cerca di buoni affari...
COlazione al bar, con gli amici, non mi piace la mela...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ma io no...andare in tel campo.
Io no contadin.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Dunque ciò che distingue un "fidanzato ideale" da un "padre ideale" è principalmente un bel malloppone di soldi? Fatico parecchio ad entrare in quest'ottica. Se hai le idee così chiare per ciò che lui potrà dare e ciò che tu vorresti che lui dia a te e ai tuoi bimbi...beh pigliati il piscinaro


In natura le femmine cercano il partner che dà garanzia di sopravvivenza ai cuccioli...
Vero non si sa come, ma per i figli, i soldi saltano sempre fuori.
Ma siamo sempre sotto eh?


Odio se poi lo vuoi belo e anca ricco...la vedo magari dura...no?

Ma da noi dicono...pazienza poareto...ma anca stupido no eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...



Scusa, ma il ragazzo non italiano, non abita in italia?

Capisco che tu non voglia dare molti particolari, in pratica vorrei sapere...

il tuo ragazzo povero, è povero e non parla l'italiano perchè abita in qualche posto disgraziato o perchè, dolcissimo e buono quanto vuoi, non sa come darsi da fare?
Lavora? Ha progetti epr il futuro? O si accontenta di vivacchiare per l'eternità?
Se abita in italia da anni, come mai non parla l'italiano?

E sì, di che religione è? Ovvero, meglio, avete forti differenze culturali?

Sinceramente mi perplime il discorso su chi è più bello, e le attenzioni del nuovo ragazzo sono destinate a scemare inesorabilmente, ma non mi fiderei, come compagno di vita, di una persona che non ha voglia di lavorare.

Oddio, sono stanca sfatta e so che non mi sto esprimendo bene, sem bro fredda e cinica...

Ma se stai scegliendo un marito, a prescindere dall'amore, non ti fidare neppure del secondo. Come puoi pensare che vada bene dopo poca conoscenza? Magari si fa a tutto andare, ruba al fisco, e volta le spalle agli amici.

Cmq a me sembra che hai già deciso.
Ti spiace epr il tuo dolce ragazzo povero, ma hai già deciso che non è lui tuo marito.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


Ho letto solo la risposta di Eliade e...
Accidenti. Non so davvero cosa dirti.
Se non che mi sembri una di quelle adolescenti da sit com.
Senza offesa eh?
Sono ironica.(adesso, poi più tardi non so)


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

Un utente disse in un altro 3D :"Mi piace scomporre, oggi...chimica + desiderio fisico ..........> Innamoramento superficiale = trombata semplice " + desiderio fisico + mentale...........> Innamoramento profondo = trombata multiplachimica + desiderio fisico + mentale + affidabilità +conto in banca = AMORE !!!!!"

Io credo che nel tuo caso sia molto più semplice l'ultimo passo:

"conto in ban ca = AMORE !!!!!"


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non la trovo affatto superficiale.
> Mi piace leggere che una ragazza per pensare al matrimonio guarda anche alle possibilità concrete e materiali.
> E non solo esclusivamente ai sentimenti: mi fa sentire più a casa mia.
> Mi ricordo benissimo di quanto mi bruciò dentro vedere che una ragazza sceglieva un altro a me perchè lui ciò con il posto fisso sembrava garantirle chissacchè e io ero agli occhi di lei e di sua madre un idealista spiantato.
> ...


Conte...la vendetta è un piatto che va gustato freddo...
Delizioso...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Aprile 2012)

Sposati l'italiano, e continua a trombarti lo straniero bellissimo


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sposati l'italiano, e continua a trombarti lo straniero bellissimo


Tuba non stai attento.
ha scritto che non se la sente di portare avanti due relazioni sessuali.
Non è da persone serie, dai.
Mi stupisco di te.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte...la vendetta è un piatto che va gustato freddo...
> Delizioso...


Ma amica mia...
Questo è il mio film.
QUesta è stata la mia vita sentimentale.
Hai voglia che poi dicano che ho poca empatia verso il dolore altrui.
Ne ho avuto abbastanza del mio.
E lo confesso, tante volte, il dolore altrui mi infastidisce e innervosisce...
Ma non è vendetta...ma una sorta di giustizia.
Ognuno raccoglie quel che semina.
E se questo è vero: i miei raccolti sono stati tutti abbondanti.
Ma ho dovuto arare e potare, trafficare e sopportare, stringere i denti e lottare...
Ovvio ho avuto dalla mia fortune incalcolabili.
E spartisco volentieri, senza farmi carico di meriti che non ho, e senza non tentare di non farmi intimorire da quattro giustificazioni del casso.

ma il mio film è questo.

[video=youtube;n1uf0DHf1fM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1uf0DHf1fM[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Non riesco a dirti nulla. Penso che tu non ami nessuno dei due. O meglio forse ami il primo ma non abbastanza da pensare a un futuro in cui forse dovrai dare dei sacrifici. E giá il fatto che in partenza non sei pronta a ronunciare alla bella vita per amore mi fa pensare che hai uno strano modi d'amare....
Con l'altro di autoconvinci di avere tutte queste affinitá solo per giustificare il fatto che stai tradendo con lui una persona che fino ad adesso, dici tu, é stato perfetto con te. 
Il consiglio migliore per una persona che prima di sposarsi si mette a  tavolino e si fa due conti é quello di Tuba, tanto hai dimostrato che stima e rispetto per il tuo ragazzo non sai neanche dove stiano di casa


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se avessi le idee chiare lo farei, solo che sono ancora innamorata e il discorso "stabilità economica" non mi sembra una discriminante sufficiente per smettere di amare una persona che amo per quello che è.
> Il mio errore è stato andare a letto con l'altro. Rinfacciatemi quello piuttosto, non cosa non mi piace del mio ragazzo........


Sono ingegnere e per scelte fatte guadagnerò molto più di te, ma alla prova dei conti avrei preferito guadagnare molto meno e non essere sull'orlo del precipizio.
Ah, ero ricco perm famiglia, ma ho scoperto che non sempre la famiglia c'è ed anzi la famiglia può cadere in disgrazia e come faresti se ti trovassi a dover vivere di quello che ti darà il tuo prossimo marito che ti ha attratta di testa (e non di portafogli?)
Sei terribilmente superficiale, ma almeno hai una istruzione? Perchè se hai una laurea cedo la mia.

Auguri, stai facendo due errori, il primo a stare con un uomo bello e sfigato, l'altro a stare con un cessone e ricco, imèpara un poco le vere cose.

Addio.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

io quoto Eliade....
evito qualunque tipo di commento...

Conte...il tuo mondo gira sempre al contrario...


----------



## gas (27 Aprile 2012)

Non ho parole, non so che rispondere perchè l'educazione mi porta ad evitare qualunque risposta.
Comunque, cara "amica" cerca di crescere, ma non in altezza. Leggi, informati, il mondo non gira come i festini di Arcore.
PER CUI EVITA DI SCRIVERE TALI STUPIDAGGINI, quì ci sono persone serie!!!!


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Rabaaaaaarbaaaaaro! Viè quà, c'è del lavoro per te!


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Non ho parole, non so che rispondere perchè l'educazione mi porta ad evitare qualunque risposta.
> Comunque, cara "amica" cerca di crescere, ma non in altezza. Leggi, informati, il mondo non gira come i festini di Arcore.
> PER CUI EVITA DI SCRIVERE TALI STUPIDAGGINI, quì ci sono persone serie!!!!


quoto!


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Dico la mia.

Il discorso del Conte non è sbagliato.
In natura, la femmina sceglie il maschio che meglio assicura continuità alla specie, e su questo non ci piove.

Ora, ciò che ci distingue dagli animali dovrebbe essere l'intelletto (oltre al pollice opponibile, ma vabbè).
Questo ci permette di fare delle scelte e spesso di andare contro la nostra stessa natura.

Ora, tornando in topic, credo che tu oltre a te stessa e al tuo lusso, non ami nessuno dei due.
Perchè prendi, per ognuno, solo la parte migliore.

Un pò come il tonno.

Così c'è più gusto no?
Così puoi giustificare il tuo tradimento, perchè il "piccolo fiammiferaio" non può assicurare il tuo tenore di vita,
mentre il scoparolo italiano ti fa sentire donna.

Ah, e cos'è che non puoi dare ad eventuali figli?
Un Icazzzphone??
l'ultima console???
vestiti firmati???

Credi veramente che a un bambino gliene freghi qualcosa?
I bambini sono vergini, sono per fortuna immuni a queste stronzate.

E' responsabilità di chi li educa far apprezzare loro altri valori e non quello che per noi è un "di più".

Credi che un figlio preferisca giocare con la playstation su un lcd da 40'', mentre i genitori soddisfatti 
per non avere fatto sentire il pargolo escluso dal mondo e dai compagnucci si fanno i propri cazzi 
su Feisbuk in cerca di chissà quale conferma del proprio ego,
o sentirsi leggere una favola???

La bellezza?
Credi che fra 3,4,5 anni quella bellezza che ora rimiri resti la stessa e, soprattutto, ti faccia lo stesso effetto?
Ci si abitua a tutto, soprattutto alle cose belle e che diamo per scontato.

Svegliati e scendi dal piedistallo ...
Perchè cadere da esso potrebbe essere molto più doloroso.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dico la mia.
> 
> Il discorso del Conte non è sbagliato.
> In natura, la femmina sceglie il maschio che meglio assicura continuità alla specie, e su questo non ci piove.
> ...


Standing Ovation :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Aprile 2012)

*un po' di risposte...*

@ERETTEO: Tutti e tre siamo della stessa fede religiosa.

@CONTEPINCETON: ti ringrazio per capire i miei dubbi e non trovarli completamente pazzi! Come si sia ridotto così non me lo riesco a spiegare neanche io. Ha una famiglia inesistente, incasinatissima, e in cui ognuno si guarda al proprio orticello e non si aiutano nemmeno in punto di morte (io ho dei genitori che si toglierebbero il pane dai denti per darlo a me, idem io a loro, idem con i miei fratelli), nel passato ha gestito un’attività nel suo paese e le cose sono andate a rotoli, per cui aveva dei prestiti aperti e alla fine glieli ho chiusi io per evitare che buttasse altri soldi in interessi e per dargli l’idea di poter ripartire da zero. In realtà viene da una cultura in cui si vive molto alla giornata, appena ha due lire le spende e non mette da parte niente. I suoi non gli lasceranno nulla, e lui non vede perché dovrebbe costruire qualcosa per i figli.
Io vengo da una famiglia in cui, per generazioni, si è lavorato e si è stati meglio della generazione precedente.
Diciamo che mi rivedo più nella tua descrizione che non in quella del contadino 

@NAUSICAA: Io ho abitato all’estero per diversi anni e l’ho conosciuto lì, poi sono tornata in Italia e, dopo un po’ di andirivieni, lui si è trasferito, ma è comunque negato per le lingue. Lui vive alla giornata, non gli pesa avere 0 sul C/C, se ha 50 va a cena fuori, se ha 0 mangia la scatoletta e tira avanti fino a domani. Non è cattivo, è solo uno che non si preoccupa di fare un piano globale, uno che, pur stando senza soldi, lascia tutte le luci accese e fa andare a male l’insalata nel frigo perché non aveva voglia di insalata.
Non sbagli a dire che ho già deciso, nel senso che se non ci fosse tutto questo retaggio di sentimenti che mi tiene in trappola, darei una possibilità all’altro, ma tu hai indovinato in pieno nel dire che non ci si può fidare dell’altro, perché che ne so se tra un mese gli passa? È normale riempire di attenzioni la donna di un altro, ma poi? Io non vorrei decidere subito, ma non voglio neanche andare a letto con due uomini…..

@TUBARAO: hahahahahahaah no comment!

@DANIELE: sarai ingegnere, ma non sai scrivere. Certo che ho una laurea, una persona veramente istruita lo capirebbe dal mio modo di esprimermi. Sei fuori strada, sono entrambi belli, solo uno un po’ più dell’altro. 

@ULTIMOSANGRE: vorrei mandare i miei figli nelle scuole migliori, come è stato fatto per me. Non ce l’ho nemmeno io l’Iphone perché lo trovo inutile, ma ho viaggiato molto e vorrei condividere le bellezze del mondo con i miei figli. E poi che ne sai, i soldi ti permettono anche di salvare un figlio malato portandolo a curarsi in America, mica si comprano solo i telefonini….
I bambini sono “vergini”, ma tu come ti sentiresti se i figli di tuo fratello potessero aspirare a tutto e i tuoi a niente?
Il fatto che la bellezza sparisca…..non fila con il resto del tuo discorso….


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


Vediamo comunque di capire un attimo.
Soggetto A - Bellissimo, dolcissimo ma senza un soldo, non parla l'italiano e non è italiano. Un soggetto che non potrebbe mai trovare l'approvazione di Bossi, figuriamoci quella della sua ragazza. Parla di matrimonio ma probabilmente se sapesse perchè tale passo viene rifiutato dalla controparte imparerebbe al volo l'italico idioma. In particolare la parola "Mavaffanculo". Lo "salva" (opinabile però la cosa) il fatto attraversi un brutto momento, altrimenti verrebbe scaricato più in fretta di un video su YouPorn.
Soggetto B - Non si capisce quanto sia attraente ma ha i soldi, parla italiano ed è italiano (Bossi e il Trota fanno la ola, se fosse addirittura padano ci scapperebbe la standing ovation una volta spiegato al Trota il significato di tale termine). Dedica post su FB, cosa che il primo non potrebbe mai fare, vuoi perchè non conosce la lingua, vuoi perchè il computer va oltre le sue possibilità economiche. E come cavolo si può instaurare un rapporto di coppia senza FB?
Infine abbiamo... la soggetta T (come "Tenore di vita" che tanto anela? Non proprio) - Lo vorrebbe bello, ricco, eloquente. Tutto in un unico pacchetto (purchè sotto non sia con il diminutivo). Si preoccupa di aver tradito dopo una scopata ma il non aver scoraggiato avances ogni mattina sotto forma di dediche e messaggini non le pare affatto sbagliato. Ah, vuole ritrombare con il soggetto B ma per non ammetterlo sostiene che non sarebbe possibile tenerlo a bada adesso, poverino conosce perfettamente la lingua italiana (e quella della Soggetta T) ma la parola "No" manca al suo, fornitissimo peraltro, vocabolario.
Previsioni per il futuro: il soggetto A viene scaricato, il soggetto B accalappiato in attesa dell'arrivo del soggetto C che coniugherà non solo correttamente i verbi ma anche i soldi e l'aspetto fisico, finalmente sbloccando l'opzione matrimonio e figli cresciuti credendo nei veri valori e nell'andare oltre le apparenze ed il consumismo. Oppure il soggetto T tornerà su questo forum una volta scoperto che il soggetto B non la mette al primo posto ed il soggetto A nel mentre ha risolto i problemi economici (ipotesi che mi farebbe godere più di Berlusconi in visita ad un liceo).

Nella speranza questo mio piccolo desiderio venga esaudito dedico al Soggetto T una canzone, quella che il Soggetto A le dedicherebbe se fosse a conoscenza dei suoi profondi (9 cm. di tasca del portafogli) pensieri.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/A6APxbBYnoo[/video]


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Cara Amica*

Bè....meglio uno che non sa scrivere...che una povera cretina come te!Sai le persone come te,definirti donna è un'offesa alle donne, mi danno nausea....!D'altronde sei lo specchio di questa società allo sbando,di questo schifo che ci circonda.!!!Sei una squallida arrvista,calcolatrice,una persona insulsa,mi chiedo che razza di educazione tu possa aver ricevuto !Sia chiaro la colpa non è la tua.....avrai avuto sicuramente dei pessimi esempi familiari....e l'arroganza delle tue risposte è l'esatta sintrsi dello squallore che hai dentro....!Laurea o diploma che sia resti un idiota,ne più ne meno!!!!:smile:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè....meglio uno che non sa scrivere...che una povera cretina come te!Sai le persone come te,definirti donna è un'offesa alle donne, mi danno nausea....!D'altronde sei lo specchio di questa società allo sbando,di questo schifo che ci circonda.!!!Sei una squallida arrvista,calcolatrice,una persona insulsa,mi chiedo che razza di educazione tu possa aver ricevuto !Sia chiaro la colpa non è la tua.....avrai avuto sicuramente dei pessimi esempi familiari....e l'arroganza delle tue risposte è l'esatta sintrsi dello squallore che hai dentro....!Laurea o diploma che sia resti un idiota,ne più ne meno!!!!:smile:



STAVO ASPETTANDO IL TUO INTERVENTO! 
e straquoto! :up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @ULTIMOSANGRE: *vorrei mandare i miei figli nelle scuole migliori, come è stato fatto per me*. Non ce l’ho nemmeno io l’Iphone perché lo trovo inutile, ma ho viaggiato molto e vorrei condividere le bellezze del mondo con i miei figli. E poi che ne sai, i soldi ti permettono anche di salvare un figlio malato portandolo a curarsi in America, mica si comprano solo i telefonini….
> I bambini sono “vergini”, ma tu come ti sentiresti se i figli di tuo fratello potessero aspirare a tutto e i tuoi a niente?
> Il fatto che la bellezza sparisca…..non fila con il resto del tuo discorso….


Eh si vede che sono servite.

Il discorso del figlio malato da curare in America ...
boh non ho parole.

Ma non è che ti è fuggito il cervello all'estero ???
Sai la famosa fuga dei cervelli ...

Dell'ultima frase non hai capito il senso. 
Prova a rileggerla.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Simy*

Sarai l'unica a quotare....ma stikazzi!!Verrà inteso come un post offensivo....ma credo che sia molto più offensivo leggere tali nefandezze...!!!!!


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarai l'unica a quotare....ma stikazzi!!Verrà inteso come un post offensivo....ma credo che sia molto più offensivo leggere tali nefandezze...!!!!!


veramente t'ho pure approvato!
guarda che a leggere ste cose mi vergogno di essere donna.... non si può leggere davvero!


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Eh si vede che sono servite.
> 
> Il discorso del figlio malato da curare in America ...
> boh non ho parole.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tutti e tre siamo della stessa fede religiosa.


Ed è solo uno quello che ne rispetta i precetti. Suggerimento: è quello che ha problemi con l'italiano.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sbagli a dire che ho già deciso, nel senso che se non ci fosse tutto questo retaggio di sentimenti che mi tiene in trappola, darei una possibilità all’altro, ma tu hai indovinato in pieno nel dire che non ci si può fidare dell’altro, perché che ne so se tra un mese gli passa? È normale riempire di attenzioni la donna di un altro, ma poi? Io non vorrei decidere subito, ma non voglio neanche andare a letto con due uomini…..


Tradotto in parole povere cornifichi ma hai il timore di venire cornificata e per via di questo timore continui a prendere per i fondelli l'attuale compagno.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarai ingegnere, ma non sai scrivere. Certo che ho una laurea, una persona veramente istruita lo capirebbe dal mio modo di esprimermi. Sei fuori strada, sono entrambi belli, solo uno un po’ più dell’altro.


Il guaio è che una persona anche non istruita ma con una certa profondità di pensiero capisce ben altro, non dal tuo modo di esprimerti ma da ciò che esprimi. Però si tratta di andare oltre le apparenze (che sarebbero quella cosa che ti permette di dire che uno è più bello dell'altro).



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma ho viaggiato molto e vorrei condividere le bellezze del mondo con i miei figli.


Pensa te... Immaginandomi padre vorrei prima di tutto condividere con i miei figli i valori della vita. Anche perchè senza quelli le bellezze del mondo si riducono sempre di più.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> I bambini sono “vergini”, ma tu come ti sentiresti se i figli di tuo fratello potessero aspirare a tutto e i tuoi a niente?


Se il risultato dell'aspirare al tutto sono i tuoi pensieri sulla vita... minchia, mi ci sentirei benissimo!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Aprile 2012)

@Konrad: nonostante mi dai della “Troia”, come dicono a Roma, con la tua sintesi mi hai fatto tagliare! ;-) Io auguro di cuore al “soggetto A” di risolvere i suoi problemi, a prescindere da me, e finchè potrò, continuerò ad aiutarlo. Ti assicuro che sono giorni che dico “NO” al “soggetto B”, in fondo chiarirebbe tutto se sparisse dopo solo qualche no. Bella canzone, non la conoscevo.


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

mi rendo conto che rischio di essere male interpretata, ma secondo me le possibilità economiche hanno una forte influenza su ciascuno di noi, poichè influiscono sul nostro stile di vita inteso in senso ampio e quindi sono inerenti alla persona considerata nella sua interezza
intendo dire: per es. se a me piace viaggiare ma non ho un euro in tasca, difficilmente diventerò una conoscitrice del resto del mondo che esiste al di là della mia città; dicasi lo stesso per cultura, hobbies, passioni, sport, talenti che non si ha la possibilità di coltivare etc.
quindi, se io dovessi innamorarmi di un riccone, è chiaro che la ricchezza è per forza un aspetto di questa persona, lui è così come piace a me anche perchè le possibilità economiche gli hanno permesso di diventare quello che è, ad es. colto, o sicuro di sè, o impegnato in una nobile causa, etc.
ma certamente sono tutte cose che si scoprono in corso d'opera, tipo piacevoli sorprese, non certo da mettere in un foglio excel!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarai l'unica a quotare....ma stikazzi!!Verrà inteso come un post offensivo....ma credo che sia molto più offensivo leggere tali nefandezze...!!!!!


Quoto anch'io


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Farfalla*

Grazie.....!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarai l'unica a quotare....ma stikazzi!!Verrà inteso come un post offensivo....ma credo che sia molto più offensivo leggere tali nefandezze...!!!!!


Non l'avrei mai detto ma ti quoto anch'io


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

Nel mio post precedente ironizzavo, anche se non più di tanto, però dopo le successive precisazioni da parte dell'autrice del thread, provo a essere un pò più serio.

Il problema non è Chi scegliere. Il problema è che stai insieme ad uno poco affidabile, perchè uno come quello che hai descritto tu è semplicemente uno poco affidabile, alla stessa stregua di un giocatore incallito ad esempio. Magari lui non spenderà i soldi al gioco ma se li sfruscia così, senza un perchè.

Il problema non è la presenza dell'altro, il problema è che tu e lo sfruscione avete due stili di vita completamente diversi e, se uno dei due (presumibilmente lui) non cambia rotta alla lunga i problemi si faranno sentire.

La decisione sul cosa vuoi fare da grande non la devi prendere in base alla contestuale presenza di un terzo soggetto, la devi prendere in base ad altri elementi, che in sostanza sono quelli da me descritti.

PS: Lo sfruscione sarebbe un amante perfetto però ^__^


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Ahh*

Bè allora ho scritto una cazzata....mi quotate in troppi!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @ERETTEO: Tutti e tre siamo della stessa fede religiosa.
> 
> @CONTEPINCETON: ti ringrazio per capire i miei dubbi e non trovarli completamente pazzi! Come si sia ridotto così non me lo riesco a spiegare neanche io. Ha una famiglia inesistente, incasinatissima, e in cui ognuno si guarda al proprio orticello e non si aiutano nemmeno in punto di morte (io ho dei genitori che si toglierebbero il pane dai denti per darlo a me, idem io a loro, idem con i miei fratelli), nel passato ha gestito un’attività nel suo paese e le cose sono andate a rotoli, per cui aveva dei prestiti aperti e alla fine glieli ho chiusi io per evitare che buttasse altri soldi in interessi e per dargli l’idea di poter ripartire da zero. In realtà viene da una cultura in cui si vive molto alla giornata, appena ha due lire le spende e non mette da parte niente. I suoi non gli lasceranno nulla, e lui non vede perché dovrebbe costruire qualcosa per i figli.
> Io vengo da una famiglia in cui, per generazioni, si è lavorato e si è stati meglio della generazione precedente.
> ...



Cazzo, questa donna mi piace assai


----------



## Lostris (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dico la mia.
> 
> Il discorso del Conte non è sbagliato.
> In natura, la femmina sceglie il maschio che meglio assicura continuità alla specie, e su questo non ci piove.
> ...



:rotfl:
Grazie...


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> STAVO ASPETTANDO IL TUO INTERVENTO!
> e straquoto! :up:


Ma straquoto de che??? 
Non mi pare che lei   abbia insultato chi le ha risposto in modo maleducato e non vedo il motivo di entrare a gamba tesa dandole della cretina dopo aver letto qualche intervento.
E tu straquoti. Se sei tanto d'accordo daglielo tu della cretina senza aspettare che lo faccia qualcun altro con più coglioni e e meno educazione!
Invece di fermarsi alla superficie non capisco tutta sta levata di scudi per dare addosso ad una ragazza giovane che si pone delle domande sul suo futuro. Domande non campate in aria ma reali, razionali e logiche.
magari lontane dal vostro modo di pensare ma non per questo stupide e cattive. Se non avete consigli ma solo giudizi lapidari e assoluti non perdete neanche tempo a rispondere. Che col culo degli altri sono tutti gay, poi se vostra figlia si ponesse gli stessi dubbi non sono certo che i consigli sarebbero gli stessi che state sciorinando.
E c'è chi ha pure scritto (mi pare quello col cappello di lana..) che qui ci sono persone serie..ma come ti permetti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè....meglio uno che non sa scrivere...che una povera cretina come te!Sai le persone come te,definirti donna è un'offesa alle donne, mi danno nausea....!D'altronde sei lo specchio di questa società allo sbando,di questo schifo che ci circonda.!!!Sei una squallida arrvista,calcolatrice,una persona insulsa,mi chiedo che razza di educazione tu possa aver ricevuto !Sia chiaro la colpa non è la tua.....avrai avuto sicuramente dei pessimi esempi familiari....e l'arroganza delle tue risposte è l'esatta sintrsi dello squallore che hai dentro....!Laurea o diploma che sia resti un idiota,ne più ne meno!!!!:smile:



E' semplicemente una che sa quel che vuole.
E tu, che hai abbastanza anni più di lei, dovresti vergognarti a trascendere in questo modo.

Sei di quelli che giudicano male i giovani  quando non sanno da che parte andare a parare, e contemporaneamente giudichi male i giovani quando hanno le idee troppo chiare.

E te credo che lo schifo ci circonda

Quarantenni che ragionano come ottantenni  :unhappy:


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' semplicemente una che sa quel che vuole.
> E tu, che hai abbastanza anni più di lei, dovresti vergognarti a trascendere in questo modo.
> 
> Sei di quelli che giudicano male i giovani  quando non sanno da che parte andare a parare, e contemporaneamente giudichi male i giovani quando hanno le idee troppo chiare.
> ...


Non posso approvarti ma lo faccio pubblicamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sposati l'italiano, e continua a trombarti lo straniero bellissimo



Io adoro questo gatto


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma straquoto de che???
> Non mi pare che lei abbia insultato chi le ha risposto in modo maleducato e non vedo il motivo di entrare a gamba tesa dandole della cretina dopo aver letto qualche intervento.
> E tu straquoti. Se sei tanto d'accordo daglielo tu della cretina senza aspettare che lo faccia qualcun altro con più coglioni e e meno educazione!
> Invece di fermarsi alla superficie non capisco tutta sta levata di scudi per dare addosso ad una ragazza giovane che si pone delle domande sul suo futuro. Domande non campate in aria ma reali, razionali e logiche.
> ...


intanto calmati che io quoto chi mi pare!
il mio pensiero l'ho espresso....tant'è che secondo me una persona del genere non merita nessun commento!

che domande si pone??? quale 740 gli conviene di più?? ok mi sta bene tutto...vuoi fare la bella vita? sei liberissima di farlo...ma non pigliare per il culo il ragazzo con cui stai! mollalo e datti alla bella vita!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Non posso approvarti ma lo faccio pubblicamente.



:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' semplicemente una che sa quel che vuole.
> E tu, che hai abbastanza anni più di lei, dovresti vergognarti a trascendere in questo modo.
> 
> Sei di quelli che giudicano male i giovani quando non sanno da che parte andare a parare, e contemporaneamente giudichi male i giovani quando hanno le idee troppo chiare.
> ...


non sono d'accordo...per niente....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> intanto calmati che io quoto chi mi pare!
> il mio pensiero l'ho espresso....tant'è che secondo me una persona del genere non merita nessun commento!
> 
> che domande si pone??? quale 740 gli conviene di più?? ok mi sta bene tutto...vuoi fare la bella vita? sei liberissima di farlo...*ma non pigliare per il culo il ragazzo con cui stai! mollalo e datti alla bella vita!*



beh, questo sì...
ma una così ci arriverà in fretta alla decisione, non temere


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Matraini*

Mi sembra che non sono l'unico!Dovresti vergognarti tu mia cara e non poco...!Avallare la moralità di questa persona è da sinistrati mentali....senza mezzi termini!!ti piace questa donna?Intanto definirla donna è un offesa alle donne vere,probabilmente sei come lei,assolvi lei per assolvere te stessa....vergognatevi entrambe!!!


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> intanto calmati che io quoto chi mi pare!
> il mio pensiero l'ho espresso....tant'è che secondo me una persona del genere non merita nessun commento!
> 
> che domande si pone??? quale 740 gli conviene di più?? ok mi sta bene tutto...vuoi fare la bella vita? sei liberissima di farlo...ma non pigliare per il culo il ragazzo con cui stai! mollalo e datti alla bella vita!


E io faccio lo stesso.
Da che cosa hai dedotto che guarda solo il 740?Ma come cazzo fate a giudicare dopo 2 pagine??? E' assurdo che abbia aspettative migliori che passare la vita a pagare i debiti e i conti a chi non ha voglia di fare niente e vive alla giornata fergandosene del futuro?
un uomo che invece si fa mantenere dalla fidanzata va meglio?
e comunque trovo allucinante quotare uno che interviene solo per insultare dando dalla cretina ad una ragazza. Poi tu quota un po' chi cazzo ti pare


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, questo sì...
> ma una così ci arriverà in fretta alla decisione, non temere


sarà....ma a me sta "donna" non piace manco un pochettino....


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non sono l'unico!Dovresti vergognarti tu mia cara e non poco...!Avallare la moralità di questa persona è da sinistrati mentali....senza mezzi termini!!ti piace questa donna?Intanto definirla donna è un offesa alle donne vere,probabilmente sei come lei,assolvi lei per assolvere te stessa....vergognatevi entrambe!!!


ha parlato il castigatore folle! 
Sinistrati malati
cretine
un'offesa alle donne...
c'è niente pe mmia??:carneval:
Ehi simy, come mai a lui non dici a di darsi una calmata??:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E io faccio lo stesso.
> Da che cosa hai dedotto che guarda solo il 740?Ma come cazzo fate a giudicare dopo 2 pagine??? E' assurdo che abbia aspettative migliori che passare la vita a pagare i debiti e i conti a chi non ha voglia di fare niente e vive alla giornata fergandosene del futuro?
> un uomo che invece si fa mantenere dalla fidanzata va meglio?
> e comunque trovo allucinante quotare uno che interviene solo per insultare dando dalla cretina ad una ragazza. Poi tu quota un po' chi cazzo ti pare


ma infatti io quoto chi cazzo mi pare! 

non ho detto che è assurdo che abbia aspettative migliori! dimmi dove ho scritto una cosa del genere! ma lei non può dire che ama il suo ragazzo ma poi lo tradisce perchè non gli può dare un futuro.....però pure quello con cui lo tradisce non può dargli sicurezza perchè magari tra un mese si stanca!!

uè ma stare un attimino da soli per capire cosa cazzo vuoi dalla vita è una cosa tanto difficile?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Skizzo*

Ma che problema hai?Ma sai leggere?Questa non si pone quesiti....prima gioca con la vita altrui e dopo il fattaccio si interroga!Quindi che cazzo vuoi?Adesso giocare con la vita altrui è diventata una nota di merito?Povera ragazza?ma povera di che?


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ha parlato il castigatore folle!
> Sinistrati malati
> cretine
> un'offesa alle donne...
> ...


che problema c'hai??


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti io quoto chi cazzo mi pare!
> 
> non ho detto che è assurdo che abbia aspettative migliori! dimmi dove ho scritto una cosa del genere! ma lei non può dire che ama il suo ragazzo ma poi lo tradisce perchè non gli può dare un futuro.....però pure quello con cui lo tradisce non può dargli sicurezza perchè magari tra un mese si stanca!!
> *
> uè ma stare un attimino da soli per capire cosa cazzo vuoi dalla vita è una cosa tanto difficile?*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a me lo dici??
eppure qui di persone che asseriscono di amare e tradiscono ne leggo parecchie, non capisco tutta sta acredine verso una ragazza che si pone delle domande e che  ,per altro, ha intitolato il tred "non so cosa mi succede"-


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo...per niente....



Capisco bene il tuo punto di partenza, Simy

Un caso come questo, dove non ci siano legami ufficiali o figli dovrebbe risolversi molto semplicemente.
Mi sembra che l'unica cosa che la tiene legata a lui sia il fatto di sentirsi utile nei suoi confronti e di esserci bene o male affezionata, quindi sarebbe giusto che lei limitasse al massimo la permanenza del suo piedino in due scarpe.

Però lei può scegliere: ha ampie possibilità di scelta davanti a lei.
Viene da un contesto familiare ed educativo che le apre molte strade
Può scegliere (in questo momento) tra due uomini e da come si pone, in futuro potrà scegliere anche tra 100 uomini

Non è che la rabbia di certi interventi possa essere dettata anche da questo ?


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non sono l'unico!Dovresti vergognarti tu mia cara e non poco...!Avallare la moralità di questa persona è da sinistrati mentali....senza mezzi termini!!ti piace questa donna?Intanto definirla donna è un offesa alle donne vere,*probabilmente sei come lei,assolvi lei per assolvere te stessa....vergognatevi entrambe*!!!


questa cosa di chiara non puoi dirla...fidati :smile:


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma straquoto de che???
> Non mi pare che lei   abbia insultato chi le ha risposto in modo maleducato e non vedo il motivo di entrare a gamba tesa dandole della cretina dopo aver letto qualche intervento.
> E tu straquoti. Se sei tanto d'accordo daglielo tu della cretina senza aspettare che lo faccia qualcun altro con più coglioni e e meno educazione!
> Invece di fermarsi alla superficie non capisco tutta sta levata di scudi per dare addosso ad una ragazza giovane che si pone delle domande sul suo futuro. Domande non campate in aria ma reali, razionali e logiche.
> ...


Schizzo, i dubbi che lei ha sono legittimi ma non con simili motivazioni.
Allora... o stai male perchè questo non pianifica nulla e spende soldi che non ha e quindi non ce lo vedi come padre di famiglia (i soldi non sono e non possono essere tutto ma comunque vanno rispettati), identifichi il problema e lo affronti (ed il tradimento è segnale che il rapporto è quantomeno incrinato) e lì hai sbagliato nel tradire ma perlomeno affronti le questioni con maturità... oppure fai come lei, tradisci, inizi dicendo che lui è povero, non parla italiano e non è italiano però "è bello" e che l'altro andrebbe bene se non per il dubbio che uno che ci prova con una fidanzata poi magari la tradisce a sua volta... insomma, sono calcoli un po' troppo freddi e cinici.
Non è cretina ma è confusa ed in questa confusione sceglie una strada e delle uscite che personalmente trovo vergognose.
Sicuramente se avesse scritto da subito alcuni dei dettagli usciti solo in seguito sarebbe stato meglio (ad esempio l'avergli coperto dei debiti, l'averlo aiutato e via dicendo) ed alcuni miei pensieri, non esternati qui nel forum, non sarebbero forse sorti... ma non cambia la sostanza: valutare un rapporto non in base allo stare bene o stare male nel rapporto in sé bensì in base ad un paragone opportunistico tra due rapporti mentre uno di essi è in corso.
Qui non è una questione di tradimento o di avere un amante, è una questione del tenere i piedi in due scarpe (una di Prada ed una della bancarella dei cinesi).


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Grazie...


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco bene il tuo punto di partenza, Simy
> 
> Un caso come questo, dove non ci siano legami ufficiali o figli dovrebbe risolversi molto semplicemente.
> Mi sembra che l'unica cosa che la tiene legata a lui sia il fatto di sentirsi utile nei suoi confronti e di esserci bene o male affezionata, quindi sarebbe giusto che lei limitasse al massimo la permanenza del suo piedino in due scarpe.
> ...


in che senso??? sorry ma non ho capito


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che problema hai?Ma sai leggere?Questa non si pone quesiti....prima gioca con la vita altrui e dopo il fattaccio si interroga!Quindi che cazzo vuoi?Adesso giocare con la vita altrui è diventata una nota di merito?Povera ragazza?ma povera di che?


Io ho problemi???:rotfl::rotfl:
Non voglio un cazzo, tranquillo, ma sono libero di scrivere quello che penso come tu   ti senti libero d'insultare chiunque non la pensi come te con quel tono da predicatore pazzo e incazzato che è il tuo marchio.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

Non è che la rabbia di certi interventi possa essere dettata anche da questo ?[/QUOTE]

si è pieno di rosiconi qui dentro
io dico puoi pensarla diversamente eh ok
ma dai tuo parere allora  "io farei cosi io farei cosà" ma non insultaare no?
cioè se servisse il prete x dare il castigo o l'assoluzione uno andrebbe in chiesa... non in un  sito chiamato tradimento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non sono l'unico!Dovresti vergognarti tu mia cara e non poco...!Avallare la moralità di questa persona è da sinistrati mentali....senza mezzi termini!!ti piace questa donna?Intanto definirla donna è un offesa alle donne vere,*probabilmente sei come lei*,assolvi lei per assolvere te stessa....*vergognatevi* *entrambe!!!*


senza probabilmente 
p.s. mi vergogno a giorni alterni....

suvvia Oscuro, sciallati un pò  :smile:


----------



## Lostris (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè....meglio uno che non sa scrivere...che una _povera cretina _come te!Sai le persone come te,definirti donna è un'offesa alle donne, mi danno nausea....!D'altronde _sei lo specchio di questa società allo sbando,di questo schifo _che ci circonda.!!!_Sei una squallida arrvista,calcolatrice,una persona insulsa_,mi chiedo che razza di educazione tu possa aver ricevuto !Sia chiaro la colpa non è la tua.....avrai avuto sicuramente dei pessimi esempi familiari....e _l'arroganza delle tue risposte è l'esatta sintrsi dello squallore che hai dentro_....!Laurea o diploma che sia _resti un idiota_,ne più ne meno!!!!:smile:


Ti disapprovo.
O meglio, non disapprovo te, ma ciò che hai scritto, senza bisogno di pigiare bottoni nell'ombra.

Sebbene anche io sia rimasta basita da alcune affermazioni di questa ragazza, sebbene ritenga (da ciò che ho letto e relativamente a certi argomenti) di avere dei valori/convinzioni diversi da lei.

Trovo ciò che hai scritto un insulto e basta. Non costruttivo, non utile (forse solo a te, se avevi bisogno di vomitare in giro un pò di bile), estremamente presuntuoso.
E sinceramente mi ha dato molto più fastidio leggere il tuo intervento che il suo.

Non giudico i tuoi valori, e immagino che tu ti possa essere sentito "offeso", magari, da certe affermazioni. Eppure non riesco a giustificare le tue esternazioni.
Non che di questo te ne freghi qualcosa, credo.


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Schizzo, i dubbi che lei ha sono legittimi ma non con simili motivazioni.
> Allora... o stai male perchè questo non pianifica nulla e spende soldi che non ha e quindi non ce lo vedi come padre di famiglia (i soldi non sono e non possono essere tutto ma comunque vanno rispettati), identifichi il problema e lo affronti (ed il tradimento è segnale che il rapporto è quantomeno incrinato) e lì hai sbagliato nel tradire ma perlomeno affronti le questioni con maturità... oppure fai come lei, tradisci, inizi dicendo che lui è povero, non parla italiano e non è italiano però "è bello" e che l'altro andrebbe bene se non per il dubbio che uno che ci prova con una fidanzata poi magari la tradisce a sua volta... insomma, sono calcoli un po' troppo freddi e cinici.
> Non è cretina ma è confusa ed in questa confusione sceglie una strada e delle uscite che personalmente trovo vergognose.
> Sicuramente se avesse scritto da subito alcuni dei dettagli usciti solo in seguito sarebbe stato meglio (ad esempio l'avergli coperto dei debiti, l'averlo aiutato e via dicendo) ed alcuni miei pensieri, non esternati qui nel forum, non sarebbero forse sorti... ma non cambia la sostanza: valutare un rapporto non in base allo stare bene o stare male nel rapporto in sé bensì in base ad un paragone opportunistico tra due rapporti mentre uno di essi è in corso.
> Qui non è una questione di tradimento o di avere un amante, è una questione del tenere i piedi in due scarpe (una di Prada ed una della bancarella dei cinesi).


Su come la penso sul tradimento l'ho già espresso. Lo condanno SEMPRE E COMUNQUE.
Ma mi ha fatto incazzare il modo e i toni che sono stati usati in questa occasione.
Straquotare qualcuno perchè da' della cretina mi fa proprio incazzare.
Sul resto sono d'accordo con te ma non è certo la prima volta che lo leggo qui ,su in sito chiamato tradimento


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

:strepitoso:[


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

Vicino casa mia, a Roma, c'è forse il Bingo più grande della capitale. Io ci passavo davanti per andare a prendere la metropolitana. C'era gente in fila dalle 7:30 aspettando che aprisse. 

Il tipo della tipa D) è a tutti gli effetti paragonabile a uno che si mette in fila ad un bingo alle 7:30 per sfrusciarsi quei quattro euro che si ritrova.

Ora, possiamo discutere per altre mille mila pagine sul fatto se sia moralmente accettabile che lei lo tradisca, sul fatto che ponga molto l'accento che quello è bello e quello pure (Sindrome da Velina e Calciatore ?), ma non possiamo condannarla se si pone la domanda: "Ma io con uno come questo che ci stò a fare ?".


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

era x chiara la faccina 
x il commento sullo sciallo


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Skizzo*

Si, predicatore giusto!E tu sei un coione chiaro vero?Confusa????Una persona confusa si ferma davanti un bivio e prova a ragionare,questa cretina e ribadisco cretina, prima si è fatta tutti e due..poi si interroga su chi dei due gli conviene frequentare...questa, voi imbecilli, per vostra convenienza definitela confusione!!!La confusione è ben altro...!Questa è convenienza,ipocrisia...e disonestà....!Finiamola con le cazzate una buona volta...!In quanto a te skizzo...non è che mi fanno paura le tue offese..anzi..trovi terreno fertile coione!!!!!


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vicino casa mia, a Roma, c'è forse il Bingo più grande della capitale. Io ci passavo davanti per andare a prendere la metropolitana. C'era gente in fila dalle 7:30 aspettando che aprisse.
> 
> Il tipo della tipa D) è a tutti gli effetti paragonabile a uno che si mette in fila ad un bingo alle 7:30 per sfrusciarsi quei quattro euro che si ritrova.
> 
> Ora, possiamo discutere per altre mille mila pagine sul fatto se sia moralmente accettabile che lei lo tradisca, sul fatto che ponga molto l'accento che quello è bello e quello pure (Sindrome da Velina e Calciatore ?), ma non possiamo condannarla se si pone la domanda: "Ma io con uno come questo che ci stò a fare ?".


no Tuba..no no e no! c'hai 26 anni...non hai legami "seri" non hai figli...
quindi la domanda te la poni e ti rispondi prima di tenere il piede in due scarpe!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> intanto calmati che io quoto chi mi pare!
> il mio pensiero l'ho espresso....tant'è che secondo me una persona del genere non merita nessun commento!
> 
> che domande si pone??? quale 740 gli conviene di più?? ok mi sta bene tutto...vuoi fare la bella vita? sei liberissima di farlo...ma non pigliare per il culo il ragazzo con cui stai! mollalo e datti alla bella vita!


Quoto ancora e anch'io mi sono espressa


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Lostris*

*Punti di vista...!Per me resta una cretina!!!!*


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, predicatore giusto!E tu sei un* coione chiaro* vero?Confusa????Una persona confusa si ferma davanti un bivio e prova a ragionare,*questa cretina e ribadisco cretina*, prima si è fatta tutti e due..poi si interroga su chi dei due gli conviene frequentare...questa, voi *imbecilli*, per vostra convenienza definitela confusione!!!La confusione è ben altro...!Questa è *convenienza,ipocrisia...e disonestà..*..!Finiamola con le cazzate una buona volta...!In quanto a te skizzo.*..non è che mi fanno paura le tue offese..anzi..*trovi terreno fertile coione!!!!!


:canna:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ancora e anch'io mi sono espressa


:up:


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Su come la penso sul tradimento l'ho già espresso. Lo condanno SEMPRE E COMUNQUE.
> Ma mi ha fatto incazzare il modo e i toni che sono stati usati in questa occasione.
> Straquotare qualcuno perchè da' della cretina mi fa proprio incazzare.
> Sul resto sono d'accordo con te ma non è certo la prima volta che lo leggo qui ,su in sito chiamato tradimento


Però resta il fatto che su una cosa Simy ha perfettamente ragione: starsene un po' da soli per capire cosa si vuole fare è così dannatamente difficile? Capire che la scelta tra due partner va fatta senza un partner è così astruso come pensiero?
Se con qualcuno si sta male lo si lascia senza aspettare ci sia già il sostituto.
Non ho quotato Oscuro ma posso capire la rabbia sua e di chi lo ha quotato, è la stessa rabbia di chi ha imparato a proprie spese che sempre più spesso non si viene lasciati perché il rapporto non funziona ma perchè c'è già un altro rapporto, valutato migliore, all'orizzonte. Anzi, dietro l'angolo. Anzi, dentro il letto. E quando succede il tradimento è doppio perchè oltre alle corna si va ad aggiungere la consapevolezza che un certo periodo trascorso insieme era reale solo per uno dei due, l'altro aspettava solo che da bordocampo alzassero il display con il numero del sostituto.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a me lo dici??
> eppure qui di persone che asseriscono di amare e tradiscono ne leggo parecchie, non capisco tutta sta acredine verso una ragazza che si pone delle domande e che ,per altro, ha intitolato il tred "non so cosa mi succede"-


La differenza è che non è confusa per i sentimenti è confusa per il 740...
Sarà che io l'ultima cosa che guardo in un uomo è  il suo conto in banca....


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


Ciao!

Tu hai una cuspidazione masticatoria assai infelice fanciulla!
E non esiste una ricetta di grimorio che possa essere mescolata per giungere ad un pudding di virilità, giustevolezza e pecunia tanto pii e moralmente corretti da soddisfare le mugolanti illaidate e sdegnose.
Ma tu hai il dono supremo del dio glabro dell'indottrinamento essoterico e di quello villoso e volitivo dell'apparenza post borghesizzante, e loro passano tutta la notte ballando nudi nel campo della mente!
La carta di soave filigrana colla quale fai dolcissimi cartocci delle ghinee d'argento tinnante che acquistarono la tua dottoranza sono frutto del poco e risparmioso companatico del quale i maggiori tuoi si privarono a tuo vantaggio, diverrebbe movenza assai riprovanda e sconcia l'umiliare la gramedine di costoro col tuo unirti all'indegno perdigiorno d'adonesco fenotipo.
La congiunzione delle tue carni col marrano, il vil fellone ed il carcamano dalla mentula a sciabola e dalla fede eburnea, non condurrà a cruscanza alcuna, piuttosto codesta fregola starà alla misticanza ed al dissodamento umile come le feste in onore di Santa Cunegonda che si tengono nella bassa Baviera stanno al roco tambureggiare notturno di un maggiolino irrimediabilmente riverso sulla schiena su un tokonoma pulitissimo durante un umido tanabata silenzioso.
Non avrebbe cioè alcun riscontro nelle orecchie di nessuno, ma sarebbe di importanza minimalisticamente fondamentale per chi non sa più da che parte girarsi.
E le tue sono urla bianche che fuoriescono dal una borsetta rosa shocking, e il chihuahua non riesce a respirare e la borsetta non è neppure la tua.
Perchè in certe borsette conviene davvero che ci stia un cane, ma non uno di quelli di Terranova, che sono troppo molossoidi, ma uno di quelli che accarezzava Montezuma, anche quando sfruttava plurime volte le foglie morbidissime di banane anacronisticamente presenti accanto al suo pitale proprio durante le feroici crisi dovute alla sua stessa maledizione.
E quali sono le foglie di banana del povero ma bello che succhia i tuoi polloni mentre si frusta lo stolone?
Tu sei quelle foglie, così come sei le stesse identiche foglie anche per l'altro tuo connazionale che ti urta lo spasmo con acerbi baci e canalizzazioni unguentanti!
Per il misero, tu, sei una miniera di orpimento, per il ricco lo sei di salgemma.
Fungi da surrogato dell'oro e discarica fognaria per colui che t'infedelisce lascamente e da blando insaporitore e cloaca per quell'altro che ti filetta senza madrevite.
L'oggettività della tua condizione non è una rilevazione deistica della fenomenologia interattiva della tue amplessosità, quanto piuttosto l'assurgere della tua ardita figura ad oggetto inanimato e ricettacolo di sfoghi prima ancora che misera bisaccia del venale utilizzo.
Credi ben di esser tu stessa a galoppare per le vuote strade e gl'altrove guardanti cittadini, scimmiottando una lady godiva dal parrucchino canaposo e fulvo, ed invece ti ritrovi a spremere tarocchi biondissimi con uno spremiagrumi dal design famoso e futuristico, ma disfunzionale, seduta sul tronco d'un ulivo segato da mano sconosciuta.
Il dio della puericultura che immola sè stesso sotto le acide piogge scandinave sta nel mentre intagliando il manico di un feroce coltello che reciderà il cordone ombelicale dell'imbambagiata tua prole che non strizzerà l'occhio al seme paterno proveniente dai tuoi inseminatori d'oggi, perchè essa non sarà il frutto della di loro radice, ma discendenza di decrepiti nobili ottusi dalle molte statue nel portico e dai pochi scrupoli in chi da lor si fa ingallare.
Tu necessiti di un'ascesa sociale che garantisca a te, in quanto madre dei figli di un certo potente padre, una condizione di evoluzione sociale che con entrambi i frombolieri attuali ti è negata.
Immola il tuo corpo minotauresco alle carezze schife di un nobile laidone deforme!
Quale strada più breve per un riscatto sociale di cui la povertà morale che ti costipa non sarà mai d'ostacolo e peso?
Dipingi la tua cervice col sacro fluido di antichissimo retaggio e innesta nuovo sangue in cento generazioni che troppa consanguineità ha reso nani ingobbiti e polidattili, per non parlare delle emorragie così frequenti, e partecipa, con i vecchi affamati, alla notte di valpurga, e mentre leggi per loro brani scelti dell'Horrido Delomelanichon, scopri le tue scurissime mammelle e rendile bersaglio dei loro tocchi ammorbanti e nudi!
Sii quello che devi essere!
Per te e i loro figli!

Forse anche per i tuoi!
Se ne avrai.

Ciao!


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza è che non è confusa per i sentimenti è confusa per il 740...
> Sarà che io l'ultima cosa che guardo in un uomo è il suo conto in banca....


quoto! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso??? sorry ma non ho capito



nel senso che vedere una donna così disinibita mentalmente ( e in più sostenuta da mezzi materiali )
manda fuori di testa gli uomini ( ma non conoscendo oscuro posso anche sbagliarmi :smile


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Skizzo*

Hai già finito di far l'eroe?Cionazzo!Ecco bravo fumati una canna...magari capisci la differenza fra confusione e disonestà....!Che testa di minchia....è per quelli come voi che continuano a proliferare deviati mentali....!!!:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Tuba..no no e no! c'hai 26 anni...non hai legami "seri" non hai figli...
> quindi la domanda te la poni e ti rispondi prima di tenere il piede in due scarpe!


Simy, non è questione di età, e lo sai bene, perchè se dovessi mettermi a fare esempi di persone che anche in età più avanzate fanno di questi casini, ci risentiamo come minimo a pagina 47 di questo thread 

Ripeto, possiamo crocifiggerla su un sacco di cose stà tipa, ma non per il fatto che forse ha capito che con quello con cui stà non ha niente a che spartire. L'ha capito proprio quando è arrivato un terzo ? Lo ammetto, molto paraculo e di convenienza come atteggiamento. Anche a me il porre l'accento sul fatto quanto sono belli e fighi e dolci etc etc ha fatto venire in mente che forse la tipa si chiama Claudiana  e mi ha scatenato una mezza orticaria. Ma se vuole lasciare il suo tipo perchè ha capito che è uno che non conclude una ceppa...bhè....che gli vuoi dire ?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai già finito di far l'eroe?Cionazzo!Ecco bravo fumati una canna...magari capisci la differenza fra confusione e disonestà....!Che testa di minchia....è per quelli come voi che continuano a proliferare deviati mentali....!!!:unhappy:


OSCURO da quanto non trombi?


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Però resta il fatto che su una cosa Simy ha perfettamente ragione: starsene un po' da soli per capire cosa si vuole fare è così dannatamente difficile? Capire che la scelta tra due partner va fatta senza un partner è così astruso come pensiero?
> Se con qualcuno si sta male lo si lascia senza aspettare ci sia già il sostituto.
> Non ho quotato Oscuro ma posso capire la rabbia sua e di chi lo ha quotato, è la stessa rabbia di chi ha imparato a proprie spese che sempre più spesso non si viene lasciati perché il rapporto non funziona ma perchè c'è già un altro rapporto, valutato migliore, all'orizzonte. Anzi, dietro l'angolo. Anzi, dentro il letto. E quando succede il tradimento è doppio perchè oltre alle corna si va ad aggiungere la consapevolezza che un certo periodo trascorso insieme era reale solo per uno dei due, l'altro aspettava solo che da bordocampo alzassero il display con il numero del sostituto.


:thankyou:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Matraini*

Ma quanti anni hai?Ma cosa me ne frega di una donna disinibita?Ma voi fate passare per confusione la disonestà ma che cazzo dici pure tu??


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Simy, non è questione di età, e lo sai bene, perchè se dovessi mettermi a fare esempi di persone che anche in età più avanzate fanno di questi casini, ci risentiamo come minimo a pagina 47 di questo thread
> 
> Ripeto, possiamo crocifiggerla su un sacco di cose stà tipa, ma non per il fatto che forse ha capito che con quello con cui stà non ha niente a che spartire. L'ha capito proprio quando è arrivato un terzo ? Lo ammetto, molto paraculo e di convenienza come atteggiamento. Anche a me il porre l'accento sul fatto quanto sono belli e fighi e dolci etc etc ha fatto venire in mente che forse la tipa si chiama Claudiana  e mi ha scatenato una mezza orticaria. Ma se vuole lasciare il suo tipo perchè ha capito che è uno che non conclude una ceppa...bhè....che gli vuoi dire ?


nulla...solo che dovrebbe azionare il cervello prima di fare cazzate e fermarsi a pensare un attimo


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel senso che vedere una donna così disinibita mentalmente ( e in più sostenuta da mezzi materiali )
> manda fuori di testa gli uomini ( *ma non conoscendo oscuro posso anche sbagliarmi *:smile


e ti sbagli ....davvero!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E io faccio lo stesso.
> Da che cosa hai dedotto che guarda solo il 740?Ma come cazzo fate a giudicare dopo 2 pagine??? E' assurdo che abbia aspettative migliori che passare la vita a pagare i debiti e i conti a chi non ha voglia di fare niente e vive alla giornata fergandosene del futuro?
> un uomo che invece si fa mantenere dalla fidanzata va meglio?
> e comunque trovo allucinante quotare uno che interviene solo per insultare dando dalla cretina ad una ragazza. Poi tu quota un po' chi cazzo ti pare


Se noti è partita in un modo e poi ha cambiato il tiro dicendo cose del suo fidanzato che anch'io non condivido. La sensazione è stata di una che aggiusta un po' per non passare per la superficiale che ha dato l'idea di essere....


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Ehhh*

Non trombo da poco,...e se avesse evitato di trombare tua madre all'epoca gli saremmo tutti più grati!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se noti è partita in un modo e poi ha cambiato il tiro dicendo cose del suo fidanzato che anch'io non condivido. La sensazione è stata di una che aggiusta un po' per non passare per la superficiale che ha dato l'idea di essere....


Non so Farfalla, va anche detto che quando racconti una storia spesso ti capita di tralasciare qualcosa, per quanto tu possa essere o meno ordinata mentalmente. Di "aggiustamenti" ogni thread è pieno.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se noti è partita in un modo e poi ha cambiato il tiro dicendo cose del suo fidanzato che anch'io non condivido. La sensazione è stata di una che aggiusta un po' per non passare per la superficiale che ha dato l'idea di essere....


ariquoto!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se noti è partita in un modo e poi ha cambiato il tiro dicendo cose del suo fidanzato che anch'io non condivido. La sensazione è stata di una che aggiusta un po' per non passare per la superficiale che ha dato l'idea di essere....





Konrad ha detto:


> Non so Farfalla, va anche detto che quando racconti una storia spesso ti capita di tralasciare qualcosa, per quanto tu possa essere o meno ordinata mentalmente. Di "aggiustamenti" ogni thread è pieno.



A me sembra che abbia aggiunto particolari alla sua storia, così che possiamo capire meglio.

Può anche darsi che voglia giustificarsi, come riscontra Farfalla

Magari lasciamo che ci risponda :smile:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Ma*

Ma si siamo tutti confusi....dai,pacciani era confuso,maso era confuso, erika e omar confusi,tutti confusi,nascondiamoci dietro la confusione,ci sentiamo tutti migliori.......tutti nella norma.....!Io non sono confuso.....e vi rode tanto il culo.....!!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel senso che vedere una donna così disinibita mentalmente ( e in più sostenuta da mezzi materiali )
> manda fuori di testa gli uomini ( ma non conoscendo oscuro posso anche sbagliarmi :smile


Perchè la definisci disinibita mentalmente?
A me sembra solo una gran calcolatrice e da donna, scusa, mi infastidisce perchè rappresenta esattamente lo stereotipo di donna che ci vogliono affibiare in continuazione. 
Essere disinibita è altro per me


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè la definisci disinibita mentalmente?
> A me sembra solo una gran calcolatrice e da donna, scusa, mi infastidisce perchè rappresenta esattamente lo stereotipo di donna che ci vogliono affibiare in continuazione.
> Essere disinibita è altro per me


facciamo che i quote valgono da adesso a fine giornata?? mi sono stufata di quotarti!


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A me sembra che abbia aggiunto particolari alla sua storia, così che possiamo capire meglio.
> Può anche darsi che voglia giustificarsi, come riscontra Farfalla
> Magari lasciamo che ci risponda :smile:


Esatto.
Alla fin fine se capiti su questo forum è difficile tu sia in uno stato emotivo molto freddo, non sei uno scrittore che prepara la storia, la controlla, fa una seconda stesura e poi sottopone all'editor. Scrivi di getto ed inizi a scrivere ciò che in quel preciso momento ha più spazio nella tua mente, non pensi a tutti i dettagli della storia perchè per te sono ovvi, li vivi giorno per giorno.
E poi esiste anche l'ipotesi ventilata da Farfalla.

Ai posteri, portati in giro a vedere le bellezze del mondo, l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Infatti*

Infatti esser disinibiti è tutt'altro...!La matraini oggi è stata una grande delusione...puoi non esser d'accordo con me ci mancherebbe....ma non esser scorretti,e strumentalizzare ciò che è scritto....!!!Skizzo è sparito....non sapeva più come argomentare....male pure lui!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non so Farfalla, va anche detto che quando racconti una storia spesso ti capita di tralasciare qualcosa, per quanto tu possa essere o meno ordinata mentalmente. Di "aggiustamenti" ogni thread è pieno.


E capisco aggiustare ma all'inizio era un bravo ragazzo con meno possibilità economiche di lei e che non parlava italiano. E' diventato uno che sperpera il poco denaro che ha e che non è portato per le lingue......
Scusa se qualche dubbio mi resta


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel senso che vedere una donna così disinibita mentalmente ( e in più sostenuta da mezzi materiali )
> manda fuori di testa gli uomini ( ma non conoscendo oscuro posso anche sbagliarmi :smile


Qui invece... BEEEEEEEP. Sbagliato.
Non è essere disinibiti questo. Ma nemmeno per sogno. E straquoto Farfalla.


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E capisco aggiustare ma all'inizio era un bravo ragazzo con meno possibilità economiche di lei e che non parlava italiano. E' diventato uno che sperpera il poco denaro che ha e che non è portato per le lingue......
> Scusa se qualche dubbio mi resta


Per carità, resta anche a me ma trattandosi di dubbio non posso affermare quale versione è vera.
Non che qualsiasi versione giustifichi le scarpe spaiate ai piedi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè la definisci disinibita mentalmente?
> A me sembra solo una gran calcolatrice e da donna, scusa, mi infastidisce perchè rappresenta esattamente lo stereotipo di donna che ci vogliono affibiare in continuazione.
> Essere disinibita è altro per me


Perchè io definisco così le donne che riescono a svincolarsi dal sentimentalismo.
Che arrivano a chiarire cosa possa essere il matrimonio PRIMA di contrarlo.

Naturalmente anch'io penso che abbia ancora parecchia strada da compiere.

La vera disinibizione sarebbe capire che in realtà non ha bisogno di nessuno dei due e nemmeno del matrimonio :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti esser disinibiti è tutt'altro...!La matraini *oggi* è stata una grande delusione...puoi non esser d'accordo con me ci mancherebbe....ma non esser scorretti,e strumentalizzare ciò che è scritto....!!!Skizzo è sparito....non sapeva più come argomentare....male pure lui!!!!


Oggi?

Ma io, come traditrice, dovrei essere una delusione di default, per te :carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vicino casa mia, a Roma, c'è forse il Bingo più grande della capitale. Io ci passavo davanti per andare a prendere la metropolitana. C'era gente in fila dalle 7:30 aspettando che aprisse.
> 
> Il tipo della tipa D) è a tutti gli effetti paragonabile a uno che si mette in fila ad un bingo alle 7:30 per sfrusciarsi quei quattro euro che si ritrova.
> 
> *Ora, possiamo discutere per altre mille mila pagine sul fatto se sia moralmente accettabile che lei lo tradisca, sul fatto che ponga molto l'accento che quello è bello e quello pure (Sindrome da Velina e Calciatore ?), ma non possiamo condannarla se si pone la domanda: "Ma io con uno come questo che ci stò a fare ?".*


*

*ho letto tutte le risposte e qui mi fermo....secondo me la parte in neretto potrebbe e dico potrebbe mettere daccordo un po tutti...
perchè è vero che una persona la mai per quello che è e bla bla bla...sono la prima che non guarda il conto in banca(altrimenti non avrei sposato mio marito)anzi io ho fatto il contrario...mollai l'ingergnere colto raffinato e bla bla per quel genuino maschio di mio marito...ma cmq un lavoro mio marito lo aveva...se questo tizio non ha nemmeno quello è chiaro che lei qualche perplessità la debba avere...magari non è moralmente giusto..ma non trucidiamola...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè io definisco così le donne che riescono a svincolarsi dal sentimentalismo.
> *Che arrivano a chiarire cosa possa essere il matrimonio PRIMA di contrarlo.
> 
> *Naturalmente anch'io penso che abbia ancora parecchia strada da compiere.
> ...


Per come concepisco io il matrimonio è lontana anni luce da averlo capito.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Matraini*

Ecco vedi.....non hai capito!!Sei una traditrice?Ok...hai cognizione di quello che sei....posso trovar poco condivisibile,ma è il tuo modus vivendi!Quello che hai fatto oggi è diverso....!Oggi hai volutamente mistificato..le mie argomentazioni per difendere un principio che era profondamente ingiusto!!Oggi sei stata molto scorretta!!!Ora questo giochino può riuscirti con i cazzoni che sei abituata a frequentare e fai bene perchè i maschi sono stupidi e ci abboccano....!!Credimi mi ha fatto male vedere che ci son persone come voi...pronte a mistificare ed edulcorare comportamenti profondamente scorretti spacciandoli per confusione......!!Io non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi...dovresti veramente vergognarti tu!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco vedi.....non hai capito!!Sei una traditrice?Ok...hai cognizione di quello che sei....posso trovar poco condivisibile,ma è il tuo modus vivendi!*Quello che hai fatto oggi è diverso....!Oggi hai volutamente mistifica!!!ato..le mie argomentazioni per difendere un principio che era profondamente ingiusto!!Oggi sei stata molto scorretta!!! *Ora questo giochino può riuscirti con i cazzoni che sei abituata a frequentare e fai bene perchè i maschi sono stupidi e ci abboccano....!!Credimi mi ha fatto male vedere che ci son persone come voi...pronte a mistificare ed edulcorare comportamenti profondamente scorretti spacciandoli per confusione......!!Io non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi...dovresti veramente vergognarti tu!!!!



iange:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Dai*

Ma si dai potrai sempre nasconderti dietro l'alibi della confusione no?Io non vado in chiesa,e son un pessimo credente....ma se togli quell'avatar....ti faresti un gran favore...!!!


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

ma di quelli che vivono da separati in casa perchè non hanno abbastanza soldi per separarsi, o non vogliono rinunciare a nulla o quasi, che ne pensate?
perchè poi sono queste le cose che possono succedere: sentirsi/essere in trappola e buonanotte
le donne, soprattutto, devono essere il più possibile autonome economicamente, ne discende che se una lo è veramente, è facile che rifletta su come intende organizzare la propria vita anche dal punto di vista economico
qui invece l'errore è stato sempre lo stesso: prima tradire e solo in seguito farsi un sacco di domande


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si dai potrai sempre nasconderti dietro l'alibi della confusione no?Io non vado in chiesa,e son un pessimo credente....ma se togli quell'avatar....ti faresti un gran favore...!!!


e' la loro coperta di Linus...

senza si sentirebbero ignudi e vulnerabili...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Free*

Free son altri discorsi....!!!Leggi bene....far passare il messaggio della confusione....è veramente IGNOBILE!!!!


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free son altri discorsi....!!!Leggi bene....far passare il messaggio della confusione....è veramente IGNOBILE!!!!



si sente confusa perchè oramai si è incasinata da sola, agendo in modo sbagliato, soldi o non soldi, o sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Stermy*

Senti tu sai che purtroppo conosco la gente........bè le persone più ambigue,moralmente scorrette,delinquenti morali,son quelle che ostentano la propria fede.....!Non generalizzo ma è la mia esperienza!!!!!!


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma di quelli che vivono da separati in casa perchè non hanno abbastanza soldi per separarsi, o non vogliono rinunciare a nulla o quasi, che ne pensate?
> perchè poi sono queste le cose che possono succedere: sentirsi/essere in trappola e buonanotte
> le donne, soprattutto, devono essere il più possibile autonome economicamente, ne discende che se una lo è veramente, è facile che rifletta su come intende organizzare la propria vita anche dal punto di vista economico
> qui invece l'errore è stato sempre lo stesso: prima tradire e solo in seguito farsi un sacco di domande


Sono quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
Ed  è quello che ho pensato all'inizio dopo aver letto gli strali che sono stati indirizzati sull'autrice del tred.
Nemmeno a me piace il suo modo di ragionare ma non lo giudico dandole della cretina, opportunista e chissà che altro.
Ripeto, per me il tradimento è schifoso sempre ma non metto in croce una ragazza che ha tradito come un'altissima percentuale di traditori qui dentro, perchè si pone delle domande dopo avere tradito e cerca , come tutti i traditori, di darsi delle giustificazioni. E le sue domande non sono ,per me, così illogiche ed egoistiche. Poi magari lo sono , io non posso saperlo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Free*

Lei non è confusa.......!Si sta facendo due conti............!Non è stata confusa nello scopare con quello con i soldi....!io ho un solo dubbio:Se mi fa più schifo lei,o quelli che oggi si son messi pure ad avallare questo modo di agire....!!!SIAMO IN ITALIA....QUESTA è L'ITALIA....!!!!!


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> *Sono quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che scrivi.*
> Ed  è quello che ho pensato all'inizio dopo aver letto gli strali che sono stati indirizzati sull'autrice del tred.
> Nemmeno a me piace il suo modo di ragionare ma non lo giudico dandole della cretina, opportunista e chissà che altro.
> Ripeto, per me il tradimento è schifoso sempre ma non metto in croce una ragazza che ha tradito come un'altissima percentuale di traditori qui dentro, perchè si pone delle domande dopo avere tradito e cerca , come tutti i traditori, di darsi delle giustificazioni. E le sue domande non sono ,per me, così illogiche ed egoistiche. Poi magari lo sono , io non posso saperlo.



ahahahhahhah
sei più unico che raro


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Sono quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
> Ed è quello che ho pensato all'inizio dopo aver letto gli strali che sono stati indirizzati sull'autrice del tred.
> Nemmeno a me piace il suo modo di ragionare ma non lo giudico dandole della cretina, opportunista e chissà che altro.
> Ripeto, per me il tradimento è schifoso sempre ma non metto in croce una ragazza che ha tradito come un'altissima percentuale di traditori qui dentro, perchè si pone delle domande dopo avere tradito e cerca , come tutti i traditori, di darsi delle giustificazioni. E le sue domande non sono ,per me, così illogiche ed egoistiche. Poi magari lo sono , io non posso saperlo.


io il fatto che ha tradito nemmeno lo sto considerando....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Quello non era Gesù, era Petrucci.....

ormai lo sapevano tutti :unhappy:






wow, il mio 3333°      post  :carneval:


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei non è confusa.......!Si sta facendo due conti............!Non è stata confusa nello scopare con *quello con i soldi*....!io ho un solo dubbio:Se mi fa più schifo lei,o quelli che oggi si son messi pure ad avallare questo modo di agire....!!!SIAMO IN ITALIA....QUESTA è L'ITALIA....!!!!!



caro Oscuro, io dicevo solo che ha scopato con un altro e stop, a prescindere dai soldi
i soldi mi sembra che c'entrino poco e niente col tradimento, lei stessa ha dichiarato di averne, per cui mi pare insensato volere per forza infilarla nello stereotipo di quella che cerca il tipo con i soldi, ti pare?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quello non era Gesù, era Petrucci.....
> 
> ormai lo sapevano tutti :unhappy:


:up:
Non dovevi cambiarlo


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Free*

Insomma....parlava di avvenire e di condizioni di vita.....che dici i soldi non c'entrano?Io dico che si sta facendo i suoi conti.....stomachevole....!!!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Skizzo*

Caro skizzo,mi farebbe piacere conoscere il tuo pensiero sul comportamento di questa femmina!!!Come agettiveresti quest'individuo?Confusa?A te sembra confusa?


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma....parlava di avvenire e di condizioni di vita.....che dici i soldi non c'entrano?Io dico che si sta facendo i suoi conti.....stomachevole....!!!!


vabbè ma lei ha i suoi di soldi!
a parte il mettere a confronto economicamente due persone, a me sembra normale che ci si chieda come affrontare la vita in due con oppure senza altre risorse economiche che non siano le proprie
ma qui sono in tre!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Free*

Senti io capisco l'importanza dei soldi....ma quando ti batte il cuore....quando senti le farfalle nello stomaco....ma che ci stiamo raccontando dai?Già io mi devo vergognare.......ma che cazzo di paese.....!!!


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro skizzo,mi farebbe piacere conoscere il tuo pensiero sul comportamento di questa femmina!!!Come agettiveresti quest'individuo?Confusa?A te sembra confusa?


Una ragazza viziata,opportunista forse, con poca esperienza ma con certe idee chiare. Non  so quanti anni abbia ma mi pare molto giovane e quindi le concedo  qualche cazzata. Conosci qualcuno che da giovane non ne ha fatte?
Il fatto che si ponga il problema se lasciare o meno il suo ragazzo si, mi fa pensare che sia confusa.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Ecco*

Ecco quali sarebbero le idee chiare scusa?Perchè quello che spaventa sono proprio le idee chiare che non ha.....!Non ha idee, non ha principi,non ha una morale,non ha rispetto,io esagerando l'ho definita cretina,e capisco può aver dato fastidio.....avrei dovuto usar il termine disonesta! non credi?Non è confusa,sta cercando solo un alibi valido al vuoto mentale nel quale è inopinatamente avvolta.....!!!!!E sinceramente sta levata di scudi oggi potevi proprio evitarla....!Io ho argomentato il mio parere....voi?


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ecco quali sarebbero le idee chiare scusa?*Perchè quello che spaventa sono proprio le idee chiare che non ha.....!Non ha idee, non ha principi,non ha una morale,non ha rispetto,io esagerando l'ho definita cretina,e capisco può aver dato fastidio.....avrei dovuto usar il termine disonesta! non credi?Non è confusa,sta cercando solo un alibi valido al vuoto mentale nel quale è inopinatamente avvolta.....!!!!!E sinceramente sta levata di scudi oggi potevi proprio evitarla....!Io ho argomentato il mio parere....voi?


Sicurezza economica per lei e futuri figli.
Una media buona cultura.
Non le va di vivere alla giornata senza programmare niente.

Perchè non avrebbe morale o principi? perchè non corrispondono ai tuoi? 
Quanto agli alibi, mi pare che tutti ce li costruiamo a tavolino per giustificare le cazzate che facciamo.
Alcuni ne sono coscienti, altri meno.
La mia levata di scudi  era per il modo e per la  velocità con cui è stata etichettata.
Amen


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Skizzo*

In tutto questo l'amore dove cazzo sta?Così giusto per capire.....!Amen veramente....!!!


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *In tutto questo l'amore dove cazzo sta*?Così giusto per capire.....!Amen veramente....!!!


Non ce n'è.
E quindi?


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti io capisco l'importanza dei soldi....ma quando ti batte il cuore....quando senti le farfalle nello stomaco....ma che ci stiamo raccontando dai?Già io mi devo vergognare.......ma che cazzo di paese.....!!!



ma guarda che per me è sempre stato così, i miei ex erano tutti meno benestanti di me, chissenefrega
se c'è un pregio che ho, è che mi interessano solo i miei soldi, non quelli degli altri
la ragazza ha detto di essere stata anni col tipo sgangherato, ora lo ha tradito, non credo per calcolo ma per i soliti motivi
forse lei vede la mancanza di soldi come un motivo in più, potrebbe essere solo un'altra versione delle giustificazioni che ci si danno in questi casi


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Skizzo*

Quindi è disonesta,hai ragione non è cretina....è peggio!!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Free*

Appunto.....!Rileggiti bene il post iniziale..è veramente deprimente.....!!!


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.....!Rileggiti bene il post iniziale..è veramente deprimente.....!!!


ah forse ho compreso: per te buttarla sui soldi è più deprimente che parlare di emozioni irresistibili e passione travolgente?
sì capisco, anche se la sostanza non cambia!
e personalmente io ritengo essere una sorta di "attenuante" il fatto che lei abbia i suoi soldi, poichè la mette al riparo dall'essere una che mira solo a quello


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Free*

Guarda non è buttarla sui soldi e anche buttarla sui soldi....!Guarda è un post deprimente, di una sciatteria mentale unica.....quello è bello quell'altro è meno bello,parla italiano, non parla italiano,tenore di vita e povertà.....ma i sentimenti dove sono?Guarda è ancora più deprimente chi quì dentro ha parlato di confusione,di donna disinibita,è un post insulso,senza attenuanti....!L'aspetto più sinistro...è che ci son persone che hanno pure difeso questa demente......!Adesso i miei modi saranno pure esecrabili....son volutamente così,ma santo dio ditemi voi se è accettabile scambiare una merda per una cioccolata.....!!!!Questa è malafede!!!!


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda non è buttarla sui soldi e anche buttarla sui soldi....!Guarda è un post deprimente, di *una sciatteria mentale *unica.....quello è bello quell'altro è meno bello,parla italiano, non parla italiano,tenore di vita e povertà.....ma i sentimenti dove sono?Guarda è ancora più deprimente chi quì dentro ha parlato di confusione,di donna disinibita,è un post insulso,senza attenuanti....!L'aspetto più sinistro...è che ci son persone che hanno pure difeso questa demente......!Adesso i miei modi saranno pure esecrabili....son volutamente così,ma santo dio ditemi voi se è accettabile scambiare una merda per una cioccolata.....!!!!Questa è malafede!!!!


di solito i tuoi termini mi fanno ridere, sono buffi...questo invece è azzeccato e perfetto


----------



## bubu (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .....già forse è brutto paragonare l'attuale monolocale alla potenziale piscina....non mi sento una santa e mi rendo conto che sicuramente una parte delle motivazioni sono potenzialmente sbagliate. Ma sono nata nella culla giusta, non è stane ne' colpa mia ne' una mia scelta, e pensare di mettere al mondo figli senza un minimo di certezze di potergli dare almeno quanto ho avuto io un po' mi dispiace....
> Cioè non toglie che l'*attrazione di testa è pazzesca, e quella era scattata ben prima che mi mostrasse la piscina.*... ;-)


ti sei risposta...ti piace, senti di avere con lui delle cose in comune. Non ami il tuo fidanzato.
che poi se fossi innamorata visto che sei nata nella culla "giusta" potresti mantenerlo tu no??????
capisco che un minimo di pensieri anche materiali siano indice di responsabilità e maturità, ma ciò che dici sinceramente non lo condivido.
Spero che il tuo ragazzo bellissimo, straniero e soprattutto ONESTO, trovi una brava ragazza che lo ami per ciò che è!
Magari, come il conte poi tra qualche anno lui potrà invitarti a conoscere la sua famiglia e farvi un tuffo nella sua piscina!!!!
Nella vita il lavoro si può cambiare, i soldi li puoi avere ma anche perdere, ma le persone che amano non le trovi dietro l'angolo!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Aprile 2012)

@ FREE: giusto!
@TUBARAO: vero, i dubbi esistono a prescindere, forse ora stanno solo venendo a galla, o sarà il mio orologio biologico che comincia a ticchettare…

@SKIZZOFERN: merci ;-) cmq non cerco di giustificarmi, cerco di risolvere il problema! 

@CHIARA MATRAINI: sto qui anche per arrivare più in fretta alla decisione  sto cercando di non prendere in giro nessuno, ma è ovvio che ormai qualcuno o più di uno si farà male….vorrei fare meno casino possibile…

@KONRAD: mi fa piacere che sai cosa sceglierò e quale sarà l’uscita, dillo anche a me che mi risparmi tempo e struggimenti. Cmq non sono mesi che va avanti sta storia, sono stata con l’altro solo una volta la settimana scorsa, dopo di che l’ho tenuto a debita distanza e sto cercando di trovare la soluzione migliore. Migliore per tutti.
Hai ragione a dire che molti qui insultano perché probabilmente abbandonati per altri (coi soldi?), e io lo capisco perfettamente, ma se lasciassi il mio uomo per prendere tempo, già sarebbe uccidere la nostra relazione. Prendere tempo è uguale a chiudere, una volta che dici al partner che non sai se ti va più bene e come dirgli che non ti va più bene, si rompe una diga.

@FARFALLA: mi dispiace non aver raccontato 5 anni di storia, ma non volevo scrivere più di 20 righe…..siceramente non sono venuta qui a farmi dire brava, non mi aspetto complimenti, figurati se mi metto a inventare balle per farmi commiserare…..se non credi alla mia storia sei liberissima di non commentare.



Mi rincuora, in tempi di crisi, sapere che al mondo ci sono tante persone come voi che vivono di pane e amore…..vuol dire che il sistema non collasserà! Grazie a tutti per la vostra purezza d’animo!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @ FREE: giusto!
> @TUBARAO: vero, i dubbi esistono a prescindere, forse ora stanno solo venendo a galla, o sarà il mio orologio biologico che comincia a ticchettare…
> 
> @SKIZZOFERN: merci ;-) cmq non cerco di giustificarmi, cerco di risolvere il problema!
> ...


Ma io ci credo alla tua storia ma ammetti che sei partita in un modo e poi hai ritarato il tutto. ti ripeto il fatto che tu l'abbia tradito è la cosa che mi ha infastidita meno. Ma io sono fatta così quando si parla di amore penso all'amore e non al conto in banca....
non vivo di pane e amore, ma faccio dei grandi sacrifici per stare al mondo. guadagno più di mio marito. Ma non ho mai pensato nemmeno una volta meglio uno ricco di mio marito.....La ricchezza non è una qualità per cui scelgo un uomo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhh*

Ahhhhhhh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Si ragazzi grazie, per la vostra purezza d'animo.....!!Questa è un genio.....!Sta cercando di non prendere in giro nessuno...è un pò tardi no??????Ragazzi grazie......ma sono ancora confusa.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:La chiusura poi,un pezzo di bravura raro.....pane e amore......no, un genio di una porcheria inestimabile!!:rotfl:


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza è che non è confusa per i sentimenti è confusa per il 740...
> Sarà che io l'ultima cosa che guardo in un uomo è  il suo conto in banca....


Peccato che molte donne prima di ragionare col cuore ragionino col circuito Visa:incazzato:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Aprile 2012)

@FARFALLA
Ma infatti non sto scegliendo, non ho ancora scelto e non so cosa fare. Se avessi voluto solo uno ricco, ti assicuro che di possibilità ne ho avute a decine, anche di persone straordinariamente ricche.
Quello non basta neanche a me. Inoltre non muoio di fame, campo alla grande e ho un CV tale per cui non c'è crisi che tenga, io un lavoro, in Italia o all'estero, lo troverò sempre. Non cerco l'uomo che mi mantenga, ma un compagno forse più simile a me....


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Prendere tempo non equivale a chiudere, non se la cosa viene fatta con estrema onestà.
Hai dei dubbi sul tuo attuale compagno, sul suo modo di trattare i soldi. Easy come, easy go... atteggiamento che andrebbe bene se non fosse che non sempre sono i suoi. E per questo i tuoi dubbi sono legittimi. Ma hai affrontato con lui il discorso? Gli hai detto "Guarda, se finora non ho mai voluto affrontare il discorso del matrimonio è perchè penso questo e questo sul tuo modo di fare"?
Ma questo discorso va affrontato apertamente perchè è un problema rilevante per te, non perchè nel mentre è arrivato un altro uomo. Se con una persona stai male (o stai bene ma con un malessere di fondo che non ti fa immaginare un futuro insieme) non puoi attendere che ci sia il sostituto prima di rompere la relazione o meno.
Se poi lui non cambierà o tenterà di cambiare... sarai giustificatissima nel lasciarlo perchè devi in primis pensare a te.
Lasciarlo, non sostituirlo.
Capisci cosa suscita rabbia in tanti qui? Il vivacchiare con un problema avvertito da tempo ma mai affrontato perchè l'alternativa è stare da soli. O magari perchè c'è affetto, fa comunque male lasciare una persona verso la quale provi o provavi qualcosa... e quindi si attende un'altra persona per "dimenticare" tramite nuove farfalline quelle vecchie. E' questo che è sbagliato, scorretto e crudele.

E se le mie parole di prima ti hanno dato fastidio... Beh, rileggiti bene come ponevi la questione. Inizialmente lui non era quello che sperperava i tuoi soldi bensì uno "non italiano, che non parla italiano e povero" che non ti avrebbe permesso di avere lo stesso tenore di vita di adesso.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Indeciso*

NO MA QUESTA è UN GENIO.....!IiN DUE GIORNI BACIO E INGROPPATA....PERò NON VUOL ESSER PRECIPITOSA NEL LASCIARE IL FIDANZATO....!!QUINDI:QUANDO C'è DA FARSI UNA SCOPATA BASTANO DUE GIORNI...CAZZO DICASI DUE....QUANDO C'è DA LASCIARE IL FADANZATO DOPO AVERLO CORNIFICATO PER BENE...EMMMM NON VOGLIO ESSER PRECIPITOSA........!!!SI,:rotfl::rotfl: IO SONO MASCHILISTA....MA PER FAVORE DOV'è LA CONFUSIONE?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Aprile 2012)

@KONRAD: il discorso gliel'ho fatto parecchie volte, e ogni volta lui mi dice che vuole cambiare, che vuole darmi sicurezza, che ci proverà, ma alla fine non facciamo nessun passo avanti e ogni volta fa qualche sciocchezza in più. Lui non sta con me per soldi, non sono cretina, quando l'ho conosciuto lui non aveva idea delle mie possibilità e sicuramente non cercava chi gli sistemasse i casini. Per quello l'ho aiutato, perchè secondo me è un buono, non uno che vuole vivere alle mie spalle. 

@FARFALLA: scusa la curiosità, ma se stai tanto bene con tuo marito che ci fai su questo sito? chi dei due tradisce l'altro?


----------



## Duchessa (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @ FREE: giusto!
> @TUBARAO: vero, *i dubbi esistono* a prescindere, forse ora stanno solo venendo a galla, o sarà il mio orologio biologico che comincia a ticchettare…
> 
> @SKIZZOFERN: merci ;-) cmq non cerco di giustificarmi, cerco di risolvere il problema!
> ...


In mezzo a questi post mi sono persa la tua età, ma la immagino intorno ai 20.
Condivido completamente ciò che hanno scritto Chiara e Skizo.

I tuoi dubbi ti fanno onore, e anche il fatto che tu voglia decidere in fretta e fare il meno casino possibile.
Non discuto i tuoi valori e i tuoi sogni/progetti di coppia, non corrispondono ai miei di certo, ma poca importa.

La tua relazione "storica" hai già capito che è morta, o per lo meno è entrata in agonia. La diga si è già rotta..
E' ovvio che qualcuno si farà del male, ma questo accade, sempre in queste faccende, è naturale, fa parte della vita.

Vorrei chiedere a tutti se preferirebbero avere una figlia smaliziata, che - coi suoi "giovani" valori/ o non valori come li volete chiamare - analizza ciò che le accade stando attenta a fare il minor male possibile, o una figlia con tanti "santi" valori che si lega fedelmente ad un uomo inadatto, guardandolo sotto 3 strati di lenti rosa. Io vedo più lacrime nel futuro della seconda..


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Oscuro, io dicevo solo che ha scopato con un altro e stop, a prescindere dai soldi
> i soldi mi sembra che c'entrino poco e niente col tradimento, lei stessa ha dichiarato di averne, per cui mi pare insensato volere per forza infilarla nello stereotipo di quella che cerca il tipo con i soldi, ti pare?


Certo, ha detto di averne ma il fatto di averlo citato nel 1° post, tanto per rimarcare le differenze tra i 2, sta a significare che forse per lei pìù ce ne sono e meglio è...secondo me lei è indifendibile, poi ragionate pure come vi pare...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Aprile 2012)

@Duchessa

di anni ne ho 30.........è ora di metter su famiglia....................


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO MA QUESTA è UN GENIO.....!IiN DUE GIORNI BACIO E INGROPPATA....PERò NON VUOL ESSER PRECIPITOSA NEL LASCIARE IL FIDANZATO....!!QUINDI:QUANDO C'è DA FARSI UNA SCOPATA BASTANO DUE GIORNI...CAZZO DICASI DUE....QUANDO C'è DA LASCIARE IL FADANZATO DOPO AVERLO CORNIFICATO PER BENE...EMMMM NON VOGLIO ESSER PRECIPITOSA........!!!SI,:rotfl::rotfl: IO SONO MASCHILISTA....MA PER FAVORE DOV'è LA CONFUSIONE?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai quante ne conosco che l'hanno data a destra e a manca e poi una volta stufe si sono lasciate "innamorare" dal grosso portafoglio di turno..:rotfl:
Poteva tranquillamente esordire "sapete il mio fidanzato scopa bene ma con l'altro prendo il sole a bordo piscina, volete mettere?" :rotfl:


----------



## Duchessa (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @Duchessa
> 
> di anni ne ho 30.........è ora di metter su famiglia....................


L'orologio biologico fa fare scelte affrettate.. Stai attenta. 30 sono ancora davvero pochi.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Indeciso*

Ma no dai è confusa....è solo una che ha dei dubbi....!Cazzo peccato che i dubbi li ha dopo essersi fatti i cavoli suoi......vabbè ma è secondario......!Qualcuno si farà male.....è qualcosa mi dice che quel qualcuno non sarà lei....che si sta già studiando la sua uscita poco gloriosa!!!!!


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @KONRAD: il discorso gliel'ho fatto parecchie volte, e ogni volta lui mi dice che vuole cambiare, che vuole darmi sicurezza, che ci proverà, ma alla fine non facciamo nessun passo avanti e ogni volta fa qualche sciocchezza in più. Lui non sta con me per soldi, non sono cretina, quando l'ho conosciuto lui non aveva idea delle mie possibilità e sicuramente non cercava chi gli sistemasse i casini. Per quello l'ho aiutato, perchè secondo me è un buono, non uno che vuole vivere alle mie spalle.


E quindi?
No, voglio dire... così com'è non ti sta bene, al punto che lo tradisci dopo due mesi di flirt continuo. Ergo non credi che cambierà e non vedi un futuro insieme. Che aspetti a lasciarlo?
Non puoi dire che una pausa per decidere significherebbe rompere una diga, che sarebbe troppo precipitosa come decisione... perchè la diga l'hai già rotta andando a letto con un altro. Magari il tuo compagno non s'è accorto della cascata d'acqua che ha travolto i villaggi ma questo non significa che la diga stia lì integra, significa solo che l'addetto stampa della Dighe SpA è Emilio Fede.


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @Duchessa
> 
> di anni ne ho 30.........è ora di metter su famiglia....................


ergo, ci vuole una bella villa grossa?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*30*

NO DICO 30...........!!QUESTA STA PROGRAMMANDO UN FIGLIO.....PER CUI CALCIO IN CULO AL POVERO....!MAMMA MIA CHE SQUALLORE DI DONNA....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Aprile 2012)

@KONRAD: probabilmente hai ragione........


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO DICO 30...........!!QUESTA STA PROGRAMMANDO UN FIGLIO.....PER CUI CALCIO IN CULO AL POVERO....!MAMMA MIA CHE SQUALLORE DI DONNA....!!


ripeto, ne ho viste a iosa così.... ma non avendo ne villa ne piscina non avevo da temere :mexican:


----------



## Duchessa (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai è confusa....è solo una che ha dei dubbi....!Cazzo peccato che i dubbi li ha dopo essersi fatti i cavoli suoi......vabbè ma è secondario......!Qualcuno si farà male.....è qualcosa mi dice che quel qualcuno non sarà lei....che si sta già studiando la sua uscita poco gloriosa!!!!!


Meglio qualcuno privo di morale che uno schiacciato dalla morale.

Col criterio del non far del male, nessuno dovrebbe mai lasciare nessuno, vivendo intossicato dai sensi di colpa, facendo vivere infelicemente anche l'altro.


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Meglio qualcuno privo di morale che uno schiacciato dalla morale.
> 
> Col criterio del non far del male, nessuno dovrebbe mai lasciare nessuno, vivendo intossicato dai sensi di colpa, facendo vivere infelicemente anche l'altro.


Certo, hai ragione...ma a questo punto non serve dare tante spiegazioni....ti ho cornificato con lui perchè sto economicamente meglio. stop.


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @KONRAD: probabilmente hai ragione........


E ti dirò una cosa che non ti piacerà affatto ma che va detta: lo squallore di tutto questo è che i tuoi "dubbi" non sono perchè lo ami ma perchè, come tu stessa scrivi, non sai se dare una possibilità ad uno che ci prova con una donna impegnata e che di conseguenza non ti rassicura circa la fedeltà. Capisci perchè, pur non quotando Oscuro, per me resti Soggetto T? Stai con una persona che ti ama ma che avresti già lasciato se non fosse per il dubbio di ricevere ciò che tu per prima hai propinato al tuo compagno. Le tue paure sul suo trattare i soldi sono legittime ma tu comunque lo stai prendendo in giro, stai giocando con i suoi sentimenti. Non esiste altro modo di porre la questione.


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> E ti dirò una cosa che non ti piacerà affatto ma che va detta: lo squallore di tutto questo è che i tuoi "dubbi" non sono perchè lo ami ma perchè, come tu stessa scrivi, non sai se dare una possibilità ad uno che ci prova con una donna impegnata e che di conseguenza non ti rassicura circa la fedeltà. Capisci perchè, pur non quotando Oscuro, per me resti Soggetto T? Stai con una persona che ti ama ma che avresti già lasciato se non fosse per il dubbio di ricevere ciò che tu per prima hai propinato al tuo compagno. Le tue paure sul suo trattare i soldi sono legittime ma tu comunque lo stai prendendo in giro, stai giocando con i suoi sentimenti. Non esiste altro modo di porre la questione.


T sta per Trota?


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Meglio qualcuno privo di morale che uno schiacciato dalla morale.
> Col criterio del non far del male, nessuno dovrebbe mai lasciare nessuno, vivendo intossicato dai sensi di colpa, facendo vivere infelicemente anche l'altro.


Duchessa, non è questione del non fare del male ma del tipo di male che si fa. Tizio è innamorato di Caia ma lei si accorge di non contraccambiare. Si lasciano, Tizio ci starà male ma il dolore passerà.
Tizio è innamorato di Caia ma lei non contraccambia però resta con lui perchè Sempronio, con il quale ha messo le corna a Tizio, potrebbe cornificarla quindi attende l'arrivo di Marcondirondirondello. Quando sarà lascerà Tizio. Ed anche questo è un dolore che a Tizio passerà... ma nel primo esempio Caia non era priva di morale, nel secondo sì.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*dUCHESSA*

Ma che c'entra scusa?Ma un minimo di rispetto....l'aspetto morale che latita, viene dopo...ma cosa vi state inventando?????


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> T sta per Trota?


No, per carità. Non insulterei nessuno paragonandolo a quel... quel... ancora non ho capito che razza di bestia è...


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

ma come mai a 30 anni ti viene in mente di metterci al corrente su chi è più bello?
pensi che sia una notizia fondamentale?
non ti pare un po' strano?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*No*

Questa non è una troia...è molto peggio è una squallida arrivista!!!!!A questo punto non aggiungo altro.....è squallido anche continuare a confrontarci con una persona simile....!Dove sono i sentimenti??????


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Aprile 2012)

@KONRAD, ma io non me la prendo perchè so di essermi comportata da T.....le paure ci sono, è innegabile, e sinceramente ho paura anche del fatto che il soggetto B non si fiderà mai di me poichè sono andata a letto con lui stando con un altro....
E forse io, se fossi in lui, questi dubbi li avrei. Diciamo che già mi vedo coll'investigatore che mi pedina al supermercato..... 
Inoltre, per esperienza, stare con una persona "povera" (non fatemi stare a pesare le parole, per piacere) è bello perchè ha solo amore da darti, e te ne dà in quantità industriale; quando sono stata con persone "ricche", mi sono trovata a provare la sensazione che pensassero di "possedermi", perchè mi compravano l'anello piuttosto che la vacanza....e non sentivano il bisogno di dimostrarmi amore continuamente.
La domanda che mi faccio io è: ma è mai possibile che "soggetto B" sia la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare un vaso già colmo di cui io non mi ero resa conto? oppure "soggetto B" è diverso e mi ha conquistata semplicemente perchè è stato capace di farlo, a prescindere dal fatto che io fossi (e il prob è che ancora lo sono) soddisfatta della mia relazione problemi economici inclusi?


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @KONRAD, ma io non me la prendo perchè so di essermi comportata da T.....le paure ci sono, è innegabile, e sinceramente ho paura anche del fatto che il soggetto B non si fiderà mai di me poichè sono andata a letto con lui stando con un altro....
> E forse io, se fossi in lui, questi dubbi li avrei. Diciamo che già mi vedo coll'investigatore che mi pedina al supermercato.....
> Inoltre, per esperienza, stare con una persona "povera" (non fatemi stare a pesare le parole, per piacere) è bello perchè ha solo amore da darti, e te ne dà in quantità industriale; quando sono stata con persone "ricche", mi sono trovata a provare la sensazione che pensassero di "possedermi", perchè mi compravano l'anello piuttosto che la vacanza....e non sentivano il bisogno di dimostrarmi amore continuamente.
> La domanda che mi faccio io è: ma è mai possibile che "soggetto B" sia la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare un vaso già colmo di cui io non mi ero resa conto? oppure "soggetto B" è diverso e mi ha conquistata semplicemente perchè è stato capace di farlo, a prescindere dal fatto che io fossi (e il prob è che ancora lo sono) soddisfatta della mia relazione problemi economici inclusi?


Oppure B è come tutti i precedenti ma non te lo ha fatto notare


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Bè*

Bè gli investigatori guadagnano bene....scopati pure lui no??:rotfl:


----------



## Konrad (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @KONRAD, ma io non me la prendo perchè so di essermi comportata da T.....le paure ci sono, è innegabile, e sinceramente ho paura anche del fatto che il soggetto B non si fiderà mai di me poichè sono andata a letto con lui stando con un altro....
> E forse io, se fossi in lui, questi dubbi li avrei. Diciamo che già mi vedo coll'investigatore che mi pedina al supermercato.....
> Inoltre, per esperienza, stare con una persona "povera" (non fatemi stare a pesare le parole, per piacere) è bello perchè ha solo amore da darti, e te ne dà in quantità industriale; quando sono stata con persone "ricche", mi sono trovata a provare la sensazione che pensassero di "possedermi", perchè mi compravano l'anello piuttosto che la vacanza....e non sentivano il bisogno di dimostrarmi amore continuamente.
> La domanda che mi faccio io è: ma è mai possibile che "soggetto B" sia la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare un vaso già colmo di cui io non mi ero resa conto? oppure "soggetto B" è diverso e mi ha conquistata semplicemente perchè è stato capace di farlo, a prescindere dal fatto che io fossi (e il prob è che ancora lo sono) soddisfatta della mia relazione problemi economici inclusi?


A questa domanda puoi risponderti solo tu. Ti siedi, chiudi gli occhi ed inizi a pensare.
Ma ti posso assicurare che una introspezione sincera non è facile né indolore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @KONRAD, ma io non me la prendo perchè so di essermi comportata da T.....le paure ci sono, è innegabile, e sinceramente ho paura anche del fatto che il soggetto B non si fiderà mai di me poichè sono andata a letto con lui stando con un altro....
> E forse io, se fossi in lui, questi dubbi li avrei. Diciamo che già mi vedo coll'investigatore che mi pedina al supermercato.....
> Inoltre, per esperienza, stare con una persona "povera" (non fatemi stare a pesare le parole, per piacere)* è bello perchè ha solo amore da darti*, e te ne dà in quantità industriale; quando sono stata con persone "ricche", mi sono trovata a provare la sensazione che pensassero di "possedermi", perchè mi compravano l'anello piuttosto che la vacanza....e non sentivano il bisogno di dimostrarmi amore continuamente.
> La domanda che mi faccio io è: ma è mai possibile che *"soggetto B" sia la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare un vaso già colmo di cui io non mi ero resa conto*? oppure "soggetto B" è diverso e mi ha conquistata semplicemente perchè è stato capace di farlo, a prescindere dal fatto che io fossi (e il prob è che ancora lo sono) soddisfatta della mia relazione problemi economici inclusi?


Attenta che non è detto: una persona povera potrebbe stare con te, anche inconsciamente, perchè le garantisci un sostentamento (non solo affettivo).

Sul secondo neretto: è molto probabile.

:smile:


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @KONRAD, ma io non me la prendo perchè so di essermi comportata da T.....le paure ci sono, è innegabile, e sinceramente ho paura anche del fatto che il soggetto B non si fiderà mai di me poichè sono andata a letto con lui stando con un altro....
> E forse io, se fossi in lui, questi dubbi li avrei. Diciamo che già mi vedo coll'investigatore che mi pedina al supermercato.....
> Inoltre, per esperienza, stare con una persona "povera" (non fatemi stare a pesare le parole, per piacere) è bello perchè ha solo amore da darti, e te ne dà in quantità industriale; *quando sono stata con persone "ricche", mi sono trovata a provare la sensazione che pensassero di "possedermi", perchè mi compravano l'anello piuttosto che la vacanza...*.e non sentivano il bisogno di dimostrarmi amore continuamente.
> La domanda che mi faccio io è: ma è mai possibile che "soggetto B" sia la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare un vaso già colmo di cui io non mi ero resa conto? oppure "soggetto B" è diverso e mi ha conquistata semplicemente perchè è stato capace di farlo, a prescindere dal fatto che io fossi (e il prob è che ancora lo sono) soddisfatta della mia relazione problemi economici inclusi?


se hai avuto questa sensazione, c'è qualcosa che non quadra
perchè ti assicuro che un anello o una vacanza, ad una che ha potere economico di suo, non fanno alcun effetto, poichè potrebbe andare in vacanza quando le pare e l'anello lo mette in cassetta assieme agli altri...
anzi, fa molto più effetto un pensiero che viene dal cuore, lo si capisce subito che non viene dagli euro, eccome se lo si capisce:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> In mezzo a questi post mi sono persa la tua età, ma la immagino intorno ai 20.
> Condivido completamente ciò che hanno scritto Chiara e Skizo.
> 
> I tuoi dubbi ti fanno onore, e anche il fatto che tu voglia decidere in fretta e fare il meno casino possibile.
> ...



:up::up::up:
E' quello che volevo dire io e non sono riuscita a esprimere.


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Attenta che non è detto:* una persona povera potrebbe stare con te, anche inconsciamente, perchè le garantisci un sostentamento (non solo affettivo).*
> 
> Sul secondo neretto: è molto probabile.
> 
> :smile:



anche qui: lo capisci, forse non subito, ma col tempo sì


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @KONRAD: il discorso gliel'ho fatto parecchie volte, e ogni volta lui mi dice che vuole cambiare, che vuole darmi sicurezza, che ci proverà, ma alla fine non facciamo nessun passo avanti e ogni volta fa qualche sciocchezza in più. Lui non sta con me per soldi, non sono cretina, quando l'ho conosciuto lui non aveva idea delle mie possibilità e sicuramente non cercava chi gli sistemasse i casini. Per quello l'ho aiutato, perchè secondo me è un buono, non uno che vuole vivere alle mie spalle.
> 
> @FARFALLA: scusa la curiosità, ma se stai tanto bene con tuo marito che ci fai su questo sito? chi dei due tradisce l'altro?


Non ho detto che sto bene con mio marito, anzi abbiamo dei grossi problemi. ho detto che non lo sostituirei con uno più ricco. Il fatto che lui guadagni meno di me non è mai stato un problema per me. I miei genitori ci hanno aiutato con una parte della casa, ecc ecc. 
L'ho tradito io comunque con un uomo che non mi ha mai fatto un regalo, non mi ha mai invitato a cena ecc ecc ma mi ha dato molto molto più di tutto questo.Infatti ti ripeto a me che tu l'abbia tradito non fa ne caldo ne freddo (pur sapendo che è sbagliato) è il contorno che mi infastidisce.


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sto bene con mio marito, anzi abbiamo dei grossi problemi. ho detto che non lo sostituirei con uno più ricco.* Il fatto che lui guadagni meno di me non è mai stato un problema per me.* I miei genitori ci hanno aiutato con una parte della casa, ecc ecc.
> L'ho tradito io comunque con un uomo che non mi ha mai fatto un regalo, non mi ha mai invitato a cena ecc ecc ma mi ha dato molto molto più di tutto questo.Infatti ti ripeto a me che tu l'abbia tradito non fa ne caldo ne freddo (pur sapendo che è sbagliato) è il contorno che mi infastidisce.


Per te è così, per altre no


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> *Meglio qualcuno privo di morale che uno schiacciato dalla morale.
> 
> *Col criterio del non far del male, nessuno dovrebbe mai lasciare nessuno, vivendo intossicato dai sensi di colpa, facendo vivere infelicemente anche l'altro.


il distinguo è sempre con la moralità...e quella non schiaccia nessuno, anzi


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @ERETTEO: Tutti e tre siamo della stessa fede religiosa.
> 
> @CONTEPINCETON: ti ringrazio per capire i miei dubbi e non trovarli completamente pazzi! Come si sia ridotto così non me lo riesco a spiegare neanche io. Ha una famiglia inesistente, incasinatissima, e in cui ognuno si guarda al proprio orticello e non si aiutano nemmeno in punto di morte (io ho dei genitori che si toglierebbero il pane dai denti per darlo a me, idem io a loro, idem con i miei fratelli), nel passato ha gestito un’attività nel suo paese e le cose sono andate a rotoli, per cui aveva dei prestiti aperti e alla fine glieli ho chiusi io per evitare che buttasse altri soldi in interessi e per dargli l’idea di poter ripartire da zero. In realtà viene da una cultura in cui si vive molto alla giornata, appena ha due lire le spende e non mette da parte niente. I suoi non gli lasceranno nulla, e lui non vede perché dovrebbe costruire qualcosa per i figli.
> Io vengo da una famiglia in cui, per generazioni, si è lavorato e si è stati meglio della generazione precedente.
> ...


Vedi mia cara...
Quando ci sposiamo andiamo a confluire in una abitazione.
Tutti e due portiamo in casa il nostro bagaglio.
Ma esso non è fatto solo di vestiti.
Ma anche di usi, costumi, cultura, modi di pensare, ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ci portiamo dietro anche tutto quello che abbiamo vissuto e assorbito.

Per esempio:
Mi è sempre stato fatto notare che sono un uomo con scarso senso di famiglia, come insomma un cane sciolto, ramingo, un randagio...
E io rispondo che fatalità percepisco forte un senso di appartenenza con qualsiasi altro uomo che abbia vissuto l'esperienza del collegio. A me non piaceva vivere in famiglia.

Se posso dirti, una cosa che io ho sottovalutato e mi ha creato una montagna di casini, è stata la differenza culturale. 
Mia madre me ne disse di tutti i colori: lei sognava che suo figlio sposasse come minimo una laureata.
Ora per me non era certo difficile dialogare con una persona "meno istruita" di me...ma non avevo mai capito che il percordo inverso era periglioso.

Fatto sta mia cara, che però avevo visto giusto eh?
Un conto sono le persone poco istruite perchè non hanno voglia di studiare, o perchè non hanno testa, un conto sono gli intelligenti che purtroppo non hanno avuto i mezzi per studiare.

Devo dire, a conti fatti, e a mio "disdoro" che lei ha fatto di tutto per tentare di colmare la lacuna, e lo si capisce dal fatto che oramai ha gli strumenti per controbattermi...no?

Tutto questo per dirti...che mentre ammiro quanto tu hai fatto per lui, per sanare i suoi debiti, sono come dire convinto che se ha una certa mentalità...se lo sposi...passerai una certa vita eh? Non molto piacevole, ma molto stressante...A meno che tu non fai un accordo di questo tipo: tu lavori, ma io amministro l'economia famigliare....

Vedi ci sono certi uomini che hanno questa mentalità: ho cento euro in mano?
Via al bar a pagar da bere a tutti...
E ovvio hanno tantissimi amici del goto eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non sono l'unico!Dovresti vergognarti tu mia cara e non poco...!Avallare la moralità di questa persona è da sinistrati mentali....senza mezzi termini!!ti piace questa donna?Intanto definirla donna è un offesa alle donne vere,probabilmente sei come lei,assolvi lei per assolvere te stessa....vergognatevi entrambe!!!


Ma amico mio...
Lei ha descritto benissimo la sua moralità...
E io la capisco benissimo eh?
Preferisco uscire con una come lei, che almeno mi sa dire cosa vuole e come lo vuole...che non una che mi lusinghi per niente eh?
Almeno so come la pensa no?

E quando sai come pensa una persona agisci di conseguenza eh?

Business in business eh?

Oscuro non ha ancora sposato nessuno dei due...
Sta cercando di capire come fare no?

Forse tutti e due ai suoi occhi appaiono degli smidollati eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> In mezzo a questi post mi sono persa la tua età, ma la immagino intorno ai 20.
> Condivido completamente ciò che hanno scritto Chiara e Skizo.
> 
> I tuoi dubbi ti fanno onore, e anche il fatto che tu voglia decidere in fretta e fare il meno casino possibile.
> ...


Sante parole!
Ma forse nel mio mondo si è così attaccati ai soldi...
Perchè veniamo tutti da una situazione di estrema povertà...
E abbiamo tutti sputato sangue per arrivare dove siamo...
Ma le nostre mamme chiedono subito...ma el to moroso...che lavoro fa?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @Duchessa
> 
> di anni ne ho 30.........è ora di metter su famiglia....................


Bene.
Ascolta il nonno qua.
Trova uno acconcio alla bisogna e non correre drio a tante farfalle nello stomaco eh?
Hai trent'anni.
Ci siamo.

Hai detto il giusto: trova il tuo simile...e farete bonissimi affari assieme.
E strafregatene del giudizio altrui.

Qui ne va della TUA felicità...

E vedi di non farti fregare dai luoghi comuni e dalle mentalità sdolcinate da rete 4.

La vita è dura!

Credimi a naso...
Io con te avrei fatto ottimissimi affari...

Non sei nata per fare la crocerossina...e parla anche con tuo padre...no?
Tu sai che uomo è e da dove viene...chiediti come mai tuo padre è dove è.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Sai quante ne conosco che l'hanno data a destra e a manca e poi una volta stufe si sono lasciate "innamorare" dal grosso portafoglio di turno..:rotfl:
> Poteva tranquillamente esordire "sapete il mio fidanzato scopa bene ma con l'altro prendo il sole a bordo piscina, volete mettere?" :rotfl:


SI.
Ehi ma a parole nessuna guarda il portafoglio no?
Ma siamo ancora scemi ad andar dietro alle belle frasette d'amore?

Sempre viste eh?
Ovvio...prima si divertono e lì cercano un certo tipo di uomo...poi maturano e cercano altre cose no?

Ma in genere le donne intelligenti scelgono secondo il loro grado di priorità eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> E' quello che volevo dire io e non sono riuscita a esprimere.


Eh ma ti te si una contessa...
Lei è na duchessa...eh?
Accontentiamoci...

Ma anche tu hai detto una cosa fondamentale...

Chi non ama la morosa...che te tira fora dai guai?

Ti amo...
Sarò dolcissimo, buonissimo...ecc..ecc...
Ma el conto...ehm pagalo sempre ti...

E tu per non farmi fare certe figure...ecco che prima di entrare in un locale...mi infili in tasca un centone...no?

Ah grazie come mi ami...
Mi hai lasciato fare la figura dell'uomo...

Però scusame eh?
Se io fossi il papà di sta ragazza...uhm...

Ma sito ancora insieme a quel pajasso là?

[video=youtube;2Jr1AKbyMng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jr1AKbyMng[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

[video=youtube;6teK-Y4PPn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6teK-Y4PPn4[/video]


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Ehi ma a parole nessuna guarda il portafoglio no?
> Ma siamo ancora scemi ad andar dietro alle belle frasette d'amore?
> 
> ...


A me i discorsi di rito non sono mai piaciuti, meglio la cruda verità in faccia...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> A me i discorsi di rito non sono mai piaciuti, meglio la cruda verità in faccia...


Conosci una donna sincera ?
O tutte abilissime a dire quello che le conviene dire?
O tutte abilissime a dire quello che sentono ti piacerebbe sentire?

Perchè le donne si incannano con me?
Semplice...

Dico loro...
Tu non mi cucchi no?

E come si incazzano eh?

Sta ragazza sta solo crescendo e maturando eh?
Io credo molto solo alle donne che mi dicono...
Tento Pincy...non sento molto l'amore, come te.

Poi ok...
Ah ma l'amore qui e là...
Ti credici.

Poi non venire a piangere da me però.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' semplicemente una che sa quel che vuole.
> E tu, che hai abbastanza anni più di lei, dovresti vergognarti a trascendere in questo modo.
> 
> *Sei di quelli che giudicano male i giovani *quando non sanno da che parte andare a parare, e contemporaneamente giudichi male i giovani quando hanno le idee troppo chiare.
> ...


ferma un attimo: ok sul moderare sempre il linguaggio ma questa ragazza non rappresenta affatto " i giovani", come non si può ritenere che certi valori siano "vecchi" .
essere concreti non vuol dire essere gretti


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> *Dunque ciò che distingue un "fidanzato ideale" da un "padre ideale" è principalmente un bel malloppone di soldi? Fatico parecchio ad entrare in quest'ottica*. Se hai le idee così chiare per ciò che lui potrà dare e ciò che tu vorresti che lui dia a te e ai tuoi bimbi...beh pigliati il piscinaro


Anch'io fatico parecchio.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

ho letto troppa confusione tra praticità e pochezza d'animo


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> In mezzo a questi post mi sono persa la tua età, ma la immagino intorno ai 20.
> Condivido completamente ciò che hanno scritto Chiara e Skizo.
> 
> *I tuoi dubbi ti fanno onore*, e anche il fatto che tu voglia decidere in fretta e fare il meno casino possibile.
> ...


ma onore deche??
preferisco una figlia sveglia , attenta ma con una sensibilità ricchezza interiore che non sono lenti rosa come quelle della pubblicità del martini ma un valore aggiunto unito alla concretezza del sapersi muovere con gli occhi ben aperti.


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dico la mia.
> 
> Il discorso del Conte non è sbagliato.
> In natura, la femmina sceglie il maschio che meglio assicura continuità alla specie, e su questo non ci piove.
> ...


Sono d'accordo al 100% e ti approvo.


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quello non era Gesù, era Petrucci.....
> 
> ormai lo sapevano tutti :unhappy:
> 
> ...


:cincin2:

Un brindisi! Come ci si sente a 3333 post?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma onore deche??
> preferisco una figlia sveglia , attenta ma con una sensibilità ricchezza interiore che non sono lenti rosa come quelle della pubblicità del martini ma un valore aggiunto unito alla concretezza del sapersi muovere con gli occhi ben aperti.


Quoto


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi rincuora, in tempi di crisi, sapere che al mondo ci sono tante persone come voi che vivono di pane e amore…..vuol dire che il sistema non collasserà! Grazie a tutti per la vostra purezza d’animo!


Quando ho conosciuto mio marito era un ragazzo giovane, molto intelligente, ma molto inconcludente. Veniva da una famiglia semplice, di operai. Studiava, ma non ha finito l'università. Passava da un lavoretto a un altro e non aveva prospettive. Quando siamo andati a convivere lui guadagnava 700.000 Lire al mese e io ero precaria.

Io ho sempre saputo quanto fosse in gamba e capace e mi spiaceva vedere le sue risorse buttate via. Capivo che quello che gli mancava, forse, era un po' di fiducia in se stesso.

Non mi è mai venuto in mente di fargli pesare la sua situazione economica e lavorativa. Sono stata al suo fianco spronandolo, dandogli fiducia e credendo ciecamente in lui.

Oggi ha un'attività sua, ha alle sue dipendenze diverse persone ed è un professionista stimato e rispettato.

Amare qualcuno può voler dire stare al suo fianco e sostenerlo nei momenti difficili. Amare qualcuno significa credere in lui.
Tutti capaci ad amare quelli che hanno il megaconto in banca. Molto più difficile rimboccarsi le maniche e lavorare INSIEME per il proprio futuro.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto mio marito era un ragazzo giovane, molto intelligente, ma molto inconcludente. Veniva da una famiglia semplice, di operai. Studiava, ma non ha finito l'università. Passava da un lavoretto a un altro e non aveva prospettive. Quando siamo andati a convivere lui guadagnava 700.000 Lire al mese e io ero precaria.
> 
> Io ho sempre saputo quanto fosse in gamba e capace e mi spiaceva vedere le sue risorse buttate via. Capivo che quello che gli mancava, forse, era un po' di fiducia in se stesso.
> 
> ...


è importante saper riconoscere il valore delle persone, questo sì.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo al 100% e ti approvo.


Grazie, lo apprezzo veramente tanto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ferma un attimo: ok sul moderare sempre il linguaggio ma questa ragazza non rappresenta affatto " i giovani", come non si può ritenere che certi valori siano "vecchi" .
> essere concreti non vuol dire essere gretti




non li rappresenta affatto, ma trovo che abbia saputo analizzare con estrema lucidità la sua situazione, 
cosa che a volte non sanno fare persone che hanno il doppio dei suoi anni

sinceramente io invidio le possibilità di questa ragazza e ritengo più corretto da parte di persone maggiori di età il valorizzare i suoi punti di forza, più che schifare i suoi eventuali errori

purtroppo, come spesso succede (anche per responsabilità mia, anyway), le mie approvazioni vengono scambiate per apprezzamenti del tradimento, della grettezza d'animo, dell'opportunismo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> :cincin2:
> 
> Un brindisi! Come ci si sente a 3333 post?


un pò brilla :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2012)

*No*

No....Matraini manco per nulla!Qui non siamo stupidi,adesso è inutile che fai una retromarcia sterile e puerile!Hai chiaramente espresso approvazione per questa imbecille di 30anni.....!!!Nessuno ha scambiato niente....!Questa donna mediocre non rappresenta i giovani di oggi,ne le donne di oggi che sanno essere migliori....forse rappresenta donne come te.....!!!!Venite qui a spacciare confusione per opportunismo.....ed io mi dovrei vergognare?credo che alla vostra veneranda età vi dovreste chiedere se LE CAZZATE CHE SPACCIATE QUì DENTRO SONO FINE A SE STESSE O SERVONO A FARVI SENTIRE MIGLIORI?!!!!! Con i vostri smeraldi rossi NON mi intimorite, i VOSTRI MONDI FANTSASTICI,VOLI PINDARICI E IMPROBABILI,ALIBI CONFUSIONALI,CERVELLI DISABITATI,UN MONDO DI CARTAPESTA INTRISO DI MEDIOCRITà,MA QUANDO VI GUARDATE ALLO SPECCHIO COSA VEDETE?????


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No....Matraini manco per nulla!Qui non siamo stupidi,adesso è inutile che fai una retromarcia sterile e puerile!Hai chiaramente espresso approvazione per questa imbecille di 30anni.....!!!Nessuno ha scambiato niente....!Questa donna mediocre non rappresenta i giovani di oggi,ne le donne di oggi che sanno essere migliori....forse rappresenta donne come te.....!!!!Venite qui a spacciare confusione per opportunismo.....ed io mi dovrei vergognare?credo che alla vostra veneranda età vi dovreste chiedere se LE CAZZATE CHE SPACCIATE QUì DENTRO SONO FINE A SE STESSE O SERVONO A FARVI SENTIRE MIGLIORI?!!!!! Con i vostri smeraldi rossi NON mi intimorite, i VOSTRI MONDI FANTSASTICI,VOLI PINDARICI E IMPROBABILI,ALIBI CONFUSIONALI,CERVELLI DISABITATI,UN MONDO DI CARTAPESTA INTRISO DI MEDIOCRITà,MA QUANDO VI GUARDATE ALLO SPECCHIO COSA VEDETE?????



Ciao grande Oscuro!!!anche tu al lavoro....pero'ti vedo gia'nerino...ahahaha...guarda che Chiara non e'cosi'..poi in confidenza,to dco che e'anche gran gnocca....at salut


----------



## oscuro (28 Aprile 2012)

*Ciao*

Ciao gaston....!Non metto in dubbio la matra sarà una donna bellissima,ma io son intrigato anche da un bel cervello.....e sole e minerva...nonostante tutto....le trovo davvero più affini!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Aprile 2012)

@CONTE: il dubbio della vita complicata è proprio il mio! Mio padre si è fatto e si fa ancora ogni giorno “il mazzo”  nonostante l’età perché è così, perché vuole farci stare tutti con le spalle coperte. Questo è il mio esempio di uomo.
@SOLE: domanda che ho già fatto, se tuo marito inconcludente è così amabile, perché lo tradisci?
@CHIARA: mi da forza vedere che vedi lucidità nel mio comportamento.


----------



## Sole (28 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @CONTE: il dubbio della vita complicata è proprio il mio! Mio padre si è fatto e si fa ancora ogni giorno “il mazzo”  nonostante l’età perché è così, perché vuole farci stare tutti con le spalle coperte. Questo è il mio esempio di uomo.
> *@SOLE: domanda che ho già fatto, se tuo marito inconcludente è così amabile, perché lo tradisci?
> *@CHIARA: mi da forza vedere che vedi lucidità nel mio comportamento.


Mio marito non è inconcludente. Ho detto che negli anni è maturato, lavorativamente parlando ha trovato la sua strada e oggi è possibile definirlo un uomo realizzato in quel campo. E io lo stimo molto per questo.

Quanto alla tua domanda, preferisco non rispondere. Prima di tutto perchè trovo che non sia una domanda, ma una provocazione, anche un po' puerile. Poi perchè la mia situazione matrimoniale è abbastanza complessa e sofferta e non vorrei banalizzarla solo per ribattere a una provocazione.
Per restare in tema, ti dico comunque che sicuramente non l'ho mai tradito per soldi, nè credo che nelle mie scelte sentimentali sia mai entrato in alcun modo l'aspetto economico. Non sono abituata a considerare un uomo sulla base del suo conto in banca, tutto qui.


----------



## Sole (28 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao gaston....!Non metto in dubbio la matra sarà una donna bellissima,ma *io son intrigato anche da un bel cervello.....e sole e minerva...nonostante tutto....le trovo davvero più affini*!!!!!!


Oscuro, grazie per il complimento. Viste le nostre divergenze in tema di tradimento devo dirti che ne sono lusingata


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @CONTE: il dubbio della vita complicata è proprio il mio! Mio padre si è fatto e si fa ancora ogni giorno “il mazzo”  nonostante l’età perché è così, perché vuole farci stare tutti con le spalle coperte. Questo è il mio esempio di uomo.
> @SOLE: domanda che ho già fatto, se tuo marito inconcludente è così amabile, perché lo tradisci?
> @CHIARA: mi da forza vedere che vedi lucidità nel mio comportamento.


Ma amica mia perchè complicarsi la vita?
Non sposare chi non ha certe caratteristiche.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No....Matraini manco per nulla!Qui non siamo stupidi,adesso è inutile che fai una retromarcia sterile e puerile!Hai chiaramente espresso approvazione per questa imbecille di 30anni.....!!!Nessuno ha scambiato niente....!Questa donna mediocre non rappresenta i giovani di oggi,ne le donne di oggi che sanno essere migliori....forse rappresenta donne come te.....!!!!Venite qui a spacciare confusione per opportunismo.....ed io mi dovrei vergognare?credo che alla vostra veneranda età vi dovreste chiedere se LE CAZZATE CHE SPACCIATE QUì DENTRO SONO FINE A SE STESSE O SERVONO A FARVI SENTIRE MIGLIORI?!!!!! Con i vostri smeraldi rossi NON mi intimorite, i VOSTRI MONDI FANTSASTICI,VOLI PINDARICI E IMPROBABILI,ALIBI CONFUSIONALI,CERVELLI DISABITATI,UN MONDO DI CARTAPESTA INTRISO DI MEDIOCRITà,MA QUANDO VI GUARDATE ALLO SPECCHIO COSA VEDETE?????




guarda oscuro... hai semplicemente rotto il cazzo. passo e chiudo


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guarda oscuro... hai semplicemente rotto il cazzo. passo e chiudo


Ma dei...Stai Scialla no?
Che te volemo tutti ben no?
Dai Oscuro è Oscuro...no?
Avrà avuto qualche pelo del ciccio par traverso no?
Dai matra...

Non fare cosììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì  ìììììììì...
Amoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Contessaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... 

Qua un basetto...

[video=youtube;2AQIoWbZnOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AQIoWbZnOo[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2012)

Oggi ho fatto una riflessione.
Proprio parlando con un'amica, mi sono reso conto, che nei problemi e percorsi della vita, bisogna sapersi cavare dai guai sa soli. Ossia non possiamo aspettare di trovare persone che ci incoraggino, che ci sostengano, che ci diano fiducia.
Altrimenti significa relegare i nostri successi, ad altre persone, che non sono noi.

Sento forte sto discorso, perchè l'unica vera luce che mi ha guidato nella mia vita è stata l'incrollabile fiducia in me stesso, a dar troppa retta agli altri si rischia di diventare tutti confusi, insicuri e di non sapere più che cosa è effettivamente bene o male per noi.

Penso che far dipendere i propri successi dal sostegno altrui, sia relegare ad altri la nostra autonomia e indipendenza, ho troppa paura di legami troppo forti, che possano poi condizionarmi.

Casomai sono importanti nella vita avere dei modelli da seguire, e non da imitare acriticamente, ma come dire, riconoscere dei punti di riferimento in persone che hanno più esperienza del vivere di quanto abbiamo fatto noi...

In questo senso, sono estremamente debitore a una montagna di persone che ho incontrato lungo il mio cammino, mio nonno per primo, il mio prof di musica alle medie, il mio prof di lettere al ginnasio, il mio prof di organo ecc..ecc..ecc...

La molla di spinta più forte l'ho avuta da chi mi ha pesantemente ostacolato e sempre messo i pali fra le ruote: la mia famiglia di orgine per prima.

Sulle donne mi sento di dire solo questo.
Il loro affetto mi ha scaldato il cuore.
Ma di sicuro non esiste nessuna donna che sia mai stata in grado di sostenere o mutare uno iota di tutto quello che è il mio rapporto con la materia suono.

Alla fine mi sono reso conto, che non sono assolutamente adatto a fare il membro di una coppia.
Ho riflettuto molto su come mia moglie si sia sempre tenuta alla larga dal mio mondo musicale.


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2012)

*Appunto*

Piantala di fare la vittima e cerca di esser coerente.....!Hai un età....se ciò che scrivi non incontra il consenso dei più,chiedeti come mai......invece di prendertela con oscuro.....!Dai su, chiara non prendertela...scialla.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2012)

*Sole*

Guarda sole,ho il brutto vizio di scrivere ciò che penso....non adulo,non parteggio,non cerco consensi.....come accade a "qualcuno"che continua ad intervenire difendendo chi non ha bisogno di esser difeso........!Abbiamo delle divergenze,ma hai la mia stima per la chiarezza,e l'onesta con le quali porti avanti le tue idee....!!Io son lusingato che anche tu,avendo idee contrastanti,hai notato la pochezza cerebrale dell'autrice del post in questione...e di chi ha celebrato quest'imbecille!!!:up:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda sole,ho il brutto vizio di scrivere ciò che penso....non adulo,non parteggio,non cerco consensi.....come accade a "qualcuno"che continua ad intervenire difendendo chi non ha bisogno di esser difeso........!Abbiamo delle divergenze,ma hai la mia stima per la chiarezza,e l'onesta con le quali porti avanti le tue idee....!!Io son lusingato che anche tu,avendo idee contrastanti,hai notato la pochezza cerebrale dell'autrice del post in questione...e di chi ha celebrato quest'imbecille!!!:up:


sole è una gran donna! :up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2012)

*Simy*

Guarda io non mi permetto di dar un giudizio così lusinghiero.....!Ma sole è UNA DONNA CON IL CORAGGIO DELLE PROPRIE IDEE!!!!!!!!!!:up:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io non mi permetto di dar un giudizio così lusinghiero.....!Ma sole è UNA DONNA CON IL CORAGGIO DELLE PROPRIE IDEE!!!!!!!!!!:up:


lo so! ti conosco...e infatti non è da te!


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non li rappresenta affatto, ma trovo che abbia saputo analizzare con estrema lucidità la sua situazione,
> cosa che a volte non sanno fare persone che hanno il doppio dei suoi anni
> 
> sinceramente io invidio le possibilità di questa ragazza *e ritengo più corretto da parte di persone maggiori di età il valorizzare i suoi punti di forza, più che schifare i suoi eventuali errori
> ...


e perché ....chi la conosce?
poi tu la chiami lucidità, io grettezza... appunto


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2012)

*Minerva*

Avete tutte ragione entrambe:è LUCIDA NELL'ESSER GRETTA!!!!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

*Aggiornamento sulla situazione*

Allora.......... mentre io rifletto sul da farsi..........
Soggetto A deve aver percepito, nonostante mi stia seriamente impegnando ad essere normale, che c'è qualcosa che non va e che non ci sto troppo con la testa, e sono un paio di giorni che mi dice che mi ama, che non devo lasciarlo e che ce la faremo. E di fatto mi sta convincendo, tirando fuori tanti piccoli episodi bellissimi della nostra storia....
Soggetto B nel frattempo sta diventando una palla al piede.........venerdì pomeriggio ha insistito perchè lo accompagnassi ad una specie di incontro di lavoro.....sapendo benissimo che lavoriamo nello stesso settore....e come volevasi dimostrare c'era una marea di gente che conosco.....meno male che ho ricevuto 700 telefonate di lavoro proprio in quell'oretta, una dopo l'altra, per cui ho avuto la scusa perfetta per stare in un angolo e schivare i fotografi....ormai con facebook non si è  mai abbastanza sicuri!
Dopo di che è impazzito quando ho insistito per andare via, perchè volevo tornare a casa prima di Soggetto A, e ha cominciato a farmi tutti discorsi strani....e sono 2 giorni che va avanti con "io non sopporto l'idea che tu torni a casa da quello, men che meno l'idea che tu possa farci l'amore, sto male al solo pensiero, io TI AMO, vorrei che lo lasciassi, ecc....."
Tutti questi discorsi mi danno molto fastidio 1) perchè TI AMO dopo una conoscenza così minima mi sembra buttato all'aria e veramente superficiale, 2) come fai a pensare che sia semplice uscire da una relazione stabile per una sbandata? 3) lo sapevi che sto con un altro, capisco che non ti faccia piacere che ci sto insieme, ma...lo sapevi....dammi un po' di tempo!

Ora mi ha fatta veramente innervosire, io, mio fratello e il mio ragazzo volevamo andare ad un evento tra una ventina di giorni, ma non si riuscivano a trovare i biglietti. Condivisa la faccenda, mi ha subito detto che ci pensava lui, che aveva la chiave e me li avrebbe presi, a patto che tagliavo dall'evento Soggetto A e facevo venire lui con me e mio fratello. Gli ho detto di sì, soprattutto (giuro!) perchè mio fratello desidera andare e Soggetto A sarebbe venuto solo per passare il tempo. Oggi mi dice: "certo che se entro la data dell'evento non usciamo da questa situazione di promisquità ci andrete solo tu e tuo fratello all'evento".
Ma li mortè, ma che mi ricatti? mi vuoi dare una scadenza? forse non capisce che non è una decisione da prendere in pochi giorni....mi ha fatta troppo innervosire....oggi vince Soggetto A, e mi sa che sti biglietti glieli faccio mandare proprio sprecati...


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora.......... mentre io rifletto sul da farsi..........
> Soggetto A deve aver percepito, nonostante mi stia seriamente impegnando ad essere normale, che c'è qualcosa che non va e che non ci sto troppo con la testa, e sono un paio di giorni che mi dice che mi ama, che non devo lasciarlo e che ce la faremo. E di fatto mi sta convincendo, tirando fuori tanti piccoli episodi bellissimi della nostra storia....
> Soggetto B nel frattempo sta diventando una palla al piede.........venerdì pomeriggio ha insistito perchè lo accompagnassi ad una specie di incontro di lavoro.....sapendo benissimo che lavoriamo nello stesso settore....e come volevasi dimostrare c'era una marea di gente che conosco.....meno male che ho ricevuto 700 telefonate di lavoro proprio in quell'oretta, una dopo l'altra, per cui ho avuto la scusa perfetta per stare in un angolo e schivare i fotografi....ormai con facebook non si è  mai abbastanza sicuri!
> Dopo di che è impazzito quando ho insistito per andare via, perchè volevo tornare a casa prima di Soggetto A, e ha cominciato a farmi tutti discorsi strani....e sono 2 giorni che va avanti con "io non sopporto l'idea che tu torni a casa da quello, men che meno l'idea che tu possa farci l'amore, sto male al solo pensiero, io TI AMO, vorrei che lo lasciassi, ecc....."
> ...


'inchia pensa se fosse il tuo compagno!
Auguri!

Lo vedi che le belle parole nel 90% dei casi sono str****e?
Sono i fatti quelli che contano ... e il fatto è, in questo caso, che ti stai ritrovando con un 
rompicoglioni al seguito... magari eri abituata bene con soggetto A,
ma prova ad immaginare una vita con soggetto B... se già adesso ti rompe i cosiddetti, figurati in un'eventuale relazione.

Poi oh, tante persone hanno una passione per gli/le stronzi/e.


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda sole,ho il brutto vizio di scrivere ciò che penso....non adulo,non parteggio,non cerco consensi.....come accade a "qualcuno"che continua ad intervenire difendendo chi non ha bisogno di esser difeso........!Abbiamo delle divergenze,ma hai la mia stima per la chiarezza,e l'onesta con le quali porti avanti le tue idee....!!Io son lusingato che anche tu,avendo idee contrastanti,hai notato la pochezza cerebrale dell'autrice del post in questione...e di chi ha celebrato quest'imbecille!!!:up:


Oscuro, anche io ho trovato utenti che difendono l'indifendibile, o meglio difendono a priori....in pratica nell'arco di un'ora possono aver detto tutto e il contrario di tutto, pur di passare come paladini del sofferente di turno Ma basta!!! W gli onesti "in materia di opinioni" e giù dalla torre i falsi moralisti


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2012)

*Indeciso*

Credo ci sia dell'altro sai......!qualche paraculo che broccola....e qualcuno che giustificando gli altri giustifica se stesso...non so se mi segui..........!!!


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo ci sia dell'altro sai......!qualche paraculo che broccola....e qualcuno che giustificando gli altri giustifica se stesso...non so se mi segui..........!!!


ma...sono semplicemente "stili" di vita differenti....


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo ci sia dell'altro sai......!qualche paraculo che broccola....e qualcuno che giustificando gli altri giustifica se stesso...non so se mi segui..........!!!


E certo. Anche qualche colluso e qualche pentito (ex traditore/tradito):sonar:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2012)

*Si*

Si si pure qualche gran coione.....!


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si si pure qualche gran coione.....!


Ah guarda, di quelli è pieno.
Vengono su come funghi:mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo ci sia dell'altro sai......!qualche paraculo che broccola....e qualcuno che giustificando gli altri giustifica se stesso...non so se mi segui..........!!!


Si che ti seguo


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2012)

*Eh*

Eh si...e hanno pure la presunzione di additare gli altri......solo perchè gli brucia il sedere.....nel mondo c'è tanta confusione....!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

*Aggiornamento sulla situazione*

Allora.......... mentre io rifletto sul da farsi..........
 Soggetto A deve aver percepito, nonostante mi stia seriamente impegnando ad essere normale, che c'è qualcosa che non va e che non ci sto troppo con la testa, e sono un paio di giorni che mi dice che mi ama, che non devo lasciarlo e che ce la faremo. E di fatto mi sta convincendo, tirando fuori tanti piccoli episodi bellissimi della nostra storia....
 Soggetto B nel frattempo sta diventando una palla al piede.........venerdì pomeriggio ha insistito perchè lo accompagnassi ad una specie di incontro di lavoro.....sapendo benissimo che lavoriamo nello stesso settore....e come volevasi dimostrare c'era una marea di gente che conosco.....meno male che ho ricevuto 700 telefonate di lavoro proprio in quell'oretta, una dopo l'altra, per cui ho avuto la scusa perfetta per stare in un angolo e schivare i fotografi....ormai con facebook non si è mai abbastanza sicuri!
 Dopo di che è impazzito quando ho insistito per andare via, perchè volevo tornare a casa prima di Soggetto A, e ha cominciato a farmi tutti discorsi strani....e sono 2 giorni che va avanti con "io non sopporto l'idea che tu torni a casa da quello, men che meno l'idea che tu possa farci l'amore, sto male al solo pensiero, io TI AMO, vorrei che lo lasciassi, ecc....."
 Tutti questi discorsi mi danno molto fastidio 1) perchè TI AMO dopo una conoscenza così minima mi sembra buttato all'aria e veramente superficiale, 2) come fai a pensare che sia semplice uscire da una relazione stabile per una sbandata? 3) lo sapevi che sto con un altro, capisco che non ti faccia piacere che ci sto insieme, ma...lo sapevi....dammi un po' di tempo!

Ora mi ha fatta veramente innervosire, io, mio fratello e il mio ragazzo volevamo andare ad un evento tra una ventina di giorni, ma non si riuscivano a trovare i biglietti. Condivisa la faccenda, mi ha subito detto che ci pensava lui, che aveva la chiave e me li avrebbe presi, a patto che tagliavo dall'evento Soggetto A e facevo venire lui con me e mio fratello. Gli ho detto di sì, soprattutto (giuro!) perchè mio fratello desidera andare e Soggetto A sarebbe venuto solo per passare il tempo. Oggi mi dice: "certo che se entro la data dell'evento non usciamo da questa situazione di promisquità ci andrete solo tu e tuo fratello all'evento".
 Ma li mortè, ma che mi ricatti? mi vuoi dare una scadenza? forse non capisce che non è una decisione da prendere in pochi giorni....mi ha fatta troppo innervosire....oggi vince Soggetto A, e mi sa che sti biglietti glieli faccio mandare proprio sprecati...


----------



## bubu (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora.......... mentre io rifletto sul da farsi..........
> Soggetto A deve aver percepito, nonostante mi stia seriamente impegnando ad essere normale, che c'è qualcosa che non va e che non ci sto troppo con la testa, e sono un paio di giorni che mi dice che mi ama, che non devo lasciarlo e che ce la faremo. E di fatto mi sta convincendo, tirando fuori tanti piccoli episodi bellissimi della nostra storia....
> Soggetto B nel frattempo sta diventando una palla al piede.........venerdì pomeriggio ha insistito perchè lo accompagnassi ad una specie di incontro di lavoro.....sapendo benissimo che lavoriamo nello stesso settore....e come volevasi dimostrare c'era una marea di gente che conosco.....meno male che ho ricevuto 700 telefonate di lavoro proprio in quell'oretta, una dopo l'altra, per cui ho avuto la scusa perfetta per stare in un angolo e schivare i fotografi....ormai con facebook non si è mai abbastanza sicuri!
> Dopo di che è impazzito quando ho insistito per andare via, perchè volevo tornare a casa prima di Soggetto A, e ha cominciato a farmi tutti discorsi strani....e sono 2 giorni che va avanti con "io non sopporto l'idea che tu torni a casa da quello, men che meno l'idea che tu possa farci l'amore, sto male al solo pensiero, io TI AMO, vorrei che lo lasciassi, ecc....."
> ...


Scusami ma l'unica cosa che mi viene da dire è PER CARITA'


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Scusami ma l'unica cosa che mi viene da dire è PER CARITA'


effettivamente è incommentabile......


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2012)

*Ahhhhh*

Ahhh cazzo che superficiale...ti dice ti amo così presto.....invece scoparci dopo 2 giorni da impegnata è da donne di spessore....!!Continuiamo a leggere di "Soggetto a" di "soggetto b" e invece non ci parli del"soggetto gt"dove il gt sta per grande troia.......questi sono i tuoi grandi problemi di vita.....a 30anni....! Se fossi tuo fratello ti prenderei a calci nel sedere per tutta la nomentana...fino a mentana senza farti toccare terra....altrochè.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (30 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se fossi tuo fratello ti prenderei a calci nel sedere per tutta la nomentana...fino a mentana senza farti toccare terra....altrochè.......!!!!!!!!


Partendo da Porta Pia o da Piazza Sempione ?


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Partendo da Porta Pia o da Piazza Sempione ?


ma da Porta Pia ovviamente! te pare che Oscuro je fa lo sconto della pena e parte da Piazza Sempione?


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora.......... mentre io rifletto sul da farsi..........
> Soggetto A deve aver percepito, nonostante mi stia seriamente impegnando ad essere normale, che c'è qualcosa che non va e che non ci sto troppo con la testa, e sono un paio di giorni che mi dice che mi ama, che non devo lasciarlo e che ce la faremo. E di fatto mi sta convincendo, tirando fuori tanti piccoli episodi bellissimi della nostra storia....
> Soggetto B nel frattempo sta diventando una palla al piede.........venerdì pomeriggio ha insistito perchè lo accompagnassi ad una specie di incontro di lavoro.....sapendo benissimo che lavoriamo nello stesso settore....e come volevasi dimostrare c'era una marea di gente che conosco.....meno male che ho ricevuto 700 telefonate di lavoro proprio in quell'oretta, una dopo l'altra, per cui ho avuto la scusa perfetta per stare in un angolo e schivare i fotografi....ormai con facebook non si è mai abbastanza sicuri!
> Dopo di che è impazzito quando ho insistito per andare via, perchè volevo tornare a casa prima di Soggetto A, e ha cominciato a farmi tutti discorsi strani....e sono 2 giorni che va avanti con "io non sopporto l'idea che tu torni a casa da quello, men che meno l'idea che tu possa farci l'amore, sto male al solo pensiero, io TI AMO, vorrei che lo lasciassi, ecc....."
> ...



Dunque scarichi soggetto b e ti tieni soggetto a??

Oscuro: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora.......... mentre io rifletto sul da farsi..........
> Soggetto A deve aver percepito, nonostante mi stia seriamente impegnando ad essere normale, che c'è qualcosa che non va e che non ci sto troppo con la testa, e sono un paio di giorni che mi dice che mi ama, che non devo lasciarlo e che ce la faremo. E di fatto mi sta convincendo, tirando fuori tanti piccoli episodi bellissimi della nostra storia....
> Soggetto B nel frattempo sta diventando una palla al piede.........venerdì pomeriggio ha insistito perchè lo accompagnassi ad una specie di incontro di lavoro.....sapendo benissimo che lavoriamo nello stesso settore....e come volevasi dimostrare c'era una marea di gente che conosco.....meno male che ho ricevuto 700 telefonate di lavoro proprio in quell'oretta, una dopo l'altra, per cui ho avuto la scusa perfetta per stare in un angolo e schivare i fotografi....ormai con facebook non si è mai abbastanza sicuri!
> Dopo di che è impazzito quando ho insistito per andare via, perchè volevo tornare a casa prima di Soggetto A, e ha cominciato a farmi tutti discorsi strani....e sono 2 giorni che va avanti con "io non sopporto l'idea che tu torni a casa da quello, men che meno l'idea che tu possa farci l'amore, sto male al solo pensiero, io TI AMO, vorrei che lo lasciassi, ecc....."
> ...


poi uno si chiede perchè preferisce gli uomini :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

@ELIADE ci sto pensando: suggerimenti? ;-)


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se fossi tuo fratello ti prenderei a calci nel sedere per tutta la nomentana...fino a mentana senza farti toccare terra....altrochè.......!!!!!!!!


Ahahahahaha  Ce l'hai grosso?   il piede si intende


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2012)

passante ha detto:


> poi uno si chiede perchè preferisce gli uomini :carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:



Non Registrato ha detto:


> @ELIADE ci sto pensando: suggerimenti? ;-)


 Visto che hai una discreta, se non alta, disponibilità economica: molla entrambi. Il soggetto b è un  rompicoglioni (quindi fanculizzarlo a prescindere), il soggetto a non è ben decifrato (ma che cazzo tene fai?).
E poi bel viaggetto in qualche posto esotico...


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2012)

*A*

Ma quale porta pia?Da via nazionale prendendo la rincorsa......!Bel modo di riflettere con due piselli nell'aria.....!!!


----------



## passante (30 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale porta pia?Da via nazionale prendendo la rincorsa......!Bel modo di riflettere con due piselli nell'aria.....!!!


forse fanno da antenne, amplificano il segnale delle riflessioni


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


Scialla !
Non vedo problemi, puoi andare dolcissimamente a letto con una quindicina di persone facoltose al giorno, che ti tengono in palmo di mano. Sulla nomentana ad esempio. Poi ti trasferiscono magari come consigliera regionale con un Ipad a digitare su Facebook mantenendo invariato il tuo potere di acquisto e riempendoti di bacini carini.
Devi solo impegnarti qualche attimino a inviare un po' di messaggini


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Piantala di fare la vittima e cerca di esser coerente.....!Hai un età....se ciò che scrivi non incontra* il consenso dei più*,chiedeti come mai......invece di prendertela con oscuro.....!Dai su, chiara non prendertela...scialla.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



La leggi quella cosa in neretto...?

Ecco.....io, a differenza di te, con quella mi ci pulisco il culo :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2012)

Mi scuso con l'autrice del 3d per i miei ultimi interventi, che potrebbero risultare oltremodo volgari.

Mi scuso altresì per quelli di Oscuro, nella misura in cui possano essere risultati dei miei

Per il resto: in bocca al lupo, qualsiasi minchiata tu ti appresti a fare
Come puoi ben capire, qui ci sono persone molto più competenti di me nel consigliarti e/o giudicarti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *e perché ....chi la conosce?*
> poi tu la chiami lucidità, io grettezza... appunto



io no di certo
che ne parliamo a fare? 

mi sembrava di essere in un forum


----------



## revenge (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


a parte il fatto che io non riesco a credere che esistano realm  persone così... ma che ti frega degli errori? Hai trombato con un altro perché ti ha mandato due msg in fb e ha più soldi del primo! Smettila di fare la finta persona perbene e generosa e pure un poco badante! E concentrati sul tuo futuro: il tuo ormai ex ce la farà benissimo senza di te, anzi ce la farà molto meglio senza una stronza del genere!


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

*Chiara non sparire!*

i tuoi consigli sono utili!!!!


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale porta pia?Da via nazionale prendendo la rincorsa......!Bel modo di riflettere con due piselli nell'aria.....!!!


addirittura da Via Nazionale! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bè a sto punto parti da Piazza Venezia!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se avessi le idee chiare lo farei, solo che sono ancora innamorata e il discorso "stabilità economica" non mi sembra una discriminante sufficiente per smettere di amare una persona che amo per quello che è.
> Il mio errore è stato andare a letto con l'altro. Rinfacciatemi quello piuttosto, non cosa non mi piace del mio ragazzo........



Come fai a dire che sei innamorata??? menti a te stessa? mi sembri come una persona ubriaca che dichiara di non aver bevuto!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Chiara*

Non mi sembra che ti ci pulisci il culo con i mancati consensi...hai fatto nà bella retromarcia infatti.......!!Scusati per i tuoi di interventi, anche piuttosto volgari....!La volgarità in bocca ad una donna...non è il massimo....ma tant'è!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*SOGGETTO G.T.*

Gaurda...soggetto G.T.nel mondo sei utlie come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica.......!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Revenge*

Parole sante!!!!!!:up:


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

Mi domando come mai l'amministratore non intervenga quando un utente da' della gran troia ad una new entry.

Per restare in tema mi pare che la situazione ora sia ben chiara.
Il soggetto b (effettivamente la scelta dei termini per due uomini è un po' patetica..) direi che è facilmente scaricabile visto che dopo così poco tempo pretende più di quanto tu sia concessa a dargli.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io no di certo
> che ne parliamo a fare?
> 
> mi sembrava di essere in un forum


sì certo .ma cosa c'entra questo con dovere provare empatia a tutti i costi; capisco il rispetto ma mi pare che spesso capiti anche a te, come a tutti, di non trovare obbligatorio giustificare e trovare il lato bello di chiunque.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La leggi quella cosa in neretto...?
> 
> Ecco.....io, a differenza di te, con quella mi ci pulisco il culo :mrgreen:


io mi ci rinfresco il viso sperando di attenuare le rughe :mrgreen:
troppi consensi sono sempre sospetti ma soprattutto ...annoiano:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Skizzo*

Già e mi domando anche perchè non interviene quando si da del"predicatore del cazzo".....ad un utente che ha solo il coraggio di definire le persone per ciò che sono....!Skizzo vedo che continui a provocare....continui a cercare rogne...e me sa che gira e rigira poi le trovi.......!Per quel che concerne G.t è solo un mdo goliardico....e sinceramente mi scuso per l'esser offensivo ma è ciò che penso.....!!!!


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che ti ci pulisci il culo con i mancati consensi...hai fatto nà bella retromarcia infatti.......!!Scusati per i tuoi di interventi, anche piuttosto volgari....!La volgarità in bocca ad una donna...non è il massimo....ma tant'è!!!:mrgreen:


Vabbé Oscuro, la volgaritá non è mai bella, anche in bocca a un uomo puó dare fastidio.

Peró personalmente la cosa che mi infastidisce di più non è tanto l'insulto o la parolaccia. Trovo decisamente più irritante il messaggio subdolo e maligno, quello che gira e rigira insinuandosi, ma alla fine colpisce nel segno.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Sole*

Si...ma la mia è una volgarita ricercata,mai fine a se stessa!!!Si può esser crativamente volgari....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...ma la mia è una volgarita ricercata,mai fine a se stessa!!!Si può esser crativamente volgari....!:mrgreen:


Sì, ammetto che tu hai talento.

E comunque ci sono contesti in cui la volgaritá ha un suo ruolo ben preciso, un suo perchè!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Sole*

Perfetto!!!Stai diventando sempre più brava.....come alunna non sei per niente male....!!Eh dire che il nostro inizio non è stato dei migliori....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


Ti do un consiglio:
sposa l'altro quello ricco  e proponi al ragazzo di cui dici  essere innamorata di essere il tuo eterno amante confidandogli  la sicurezza economica del primo e  che potete vivere bene tutti e tre! 
Penso sia la soluzione ideale per persone con il tuo stile!


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!!!Stai diventando sempre più brava.....*come alunna non sei per niente male*....!!Eh dire che il nostro inizio non è stato dei migliori....!!:rotfl:


Sono sempre stata tra le prime della classe :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Oscuro*

Io ero il primo della classe.....a far casino....!!!Dai professori odiato e amato...mai indifferenza!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

*Mi sono letta tutto e...*

devo dire che quello che ha colpito me in tutta questa storia è principalmente un aspetto: la mancanza di stima.
Mi spiego: io non avrei mai pagato i debiti di un mio fidanzato, perchè per la mia visione della dignità e del rispetto, non avrei accettato che venissero pagati i miei. Questo gesto mi ha fatto pensare che tu non lo ritenessi in grado di farcela da solo e di conseguenza che tu non avessi alcuna stima di lui. Il fatto che lui abbia accettato non lo mette sotto una buona luce ai miei occhi, e, dato quello che hai scritto sugli insegnamenti avuti nella tua famiglia, non credo lo abbia messo in buona luce neanche ai tuoi. Uno che si fa mantenere, che lascia agli altri l'onere di pagare i suoi debiti... ma bello, decorativo. Ho letto tutti i tuoi post e a parte la dolcezza, la premura (ehm, ci mancherebbe altro...), la bellezza è l'unico pregio che gli riconosci. Se tu fossi stata un uomo questo sarebbe socialmente accettabile, probabilmente. A me di quello che è socialmente accettabile non è mai importato granchè... e infatti rimango perplessa anche quando tu descrivi il soggetto B : hai fatto il ritratti di un cretino, che parla perfettamente l'italiano. Mai pensato a relazionarti con qualcuno di cui invece hai considerazione? Magari non dovresti poi sfuggire ai fotografi. Guarda che non sto facendo battutine: pensaci su.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Cosa ti fa pensare che un uomo che sia uomo voglia spartire qualcosa con un soggetto simile?Non è una casualità che questa persona interagisca solo con sfigati......!Può gestire solo quelli....!!!


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> devo dire che quello che ha colpito me in tutta questa storia è principalmente un aspetto: *la mancanza di stima.
> *Mi spiego: io non avrei mai pagato i debiti di un mio fidanzato, perchè per la mia visione della dignità e del rispetto, non avrei accettato che venissero pagati i miei. Questo gesto mi ha fatto pensare che* tu non lo ritenessi in grado di farcela da solo e di conseguenza che tu non avessi alcuna stima di lu*i. Il fatto che lui abbia accettato non lo mette sotto una buona luce ai miei occhi, e, dato quello che hai scritto sugli insegnamenti avuti nella tua famiglia, non credo lo abbia messo in buona luce neanche ai tuoi. Uno che si fa mantenere, che lascia agli altri l'onere di pagare i suoi debiti... ma bello, decorativo. Ho letto tutti i tuoi post e a parte la dolcezza, la premura (ehm, ci mancherebbe altro...), la bellezza è l'unico pregio che gli riconosci. Se tu fossi stata un uomo questo sarebbe socialmente accettabile, probabilmente. A me di quello che è socialmente accettabile non è mai importato granchè... e infatti rimango perplessa anche quando tu descrivi il soggetto B : hai fatto il ritratti di un cretino, che parla perfettamente l'italiano. Mai pensato a relazionarti con qualcuno di cui invece hai considerazione? Magari non dovresti poi sfuggire ai fotografi. Guarda che non sto facendo battutine: pensaci su.


Lo penso anch'io e concordo con la tua analisi.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

@SBRICIOLATA grazie per la risposta. Me l'ha chiesto lui di aiutarlo...e di fatto so che poteva chiederlo solo a me perchè non ha una famiglia su cui poter contare. Non è stata questione di non fidarsi di lui, ma di sentirsi in dovere di aiutarlo ad avere lui più fiducia nella possibilità di ripartire e di avere un nuovo rapporto col denaro. Lui mi ha detto "è la prima volta nella mia vita che non ho debiti". Io non ho mai avuto debiti in vita mia.
In ogni caso lui non sta con me per soldi, ne sono assolutamente certa, a lui i soldi proprio non interessano. Moralmente è limpido come un angelo, è una persona meravigliosa, e glielo riconoscono anche i miei, nonostante continuino a dirmi "pensaci bene".

Soggetto B (questi termini li aveva indicati scherzosamente un altro utente, non io, che li ho solo adottati) non è affatto un cretino, è un ragazzo di grande successo e rosee prospettive per il futuro. Io l'ho detto all'inizio, l'ho conosciuto per lavoro, non è conoscenza di vecchia data, ne' abbiamo amici comuni: non sapevo fosse così benestante, l'affinità è stata soprattutto mentale.

A volte penso semplicemente che Soggetto B sia uguale a me e Soggetto A sia il mio esatto opposto. La domanda è: starei meglio insieme a me? o al contrario di me?


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io e concordo con la tua analisi.


secondo me è solo paraculite cronica....poi vabbè magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa pensare che un uomo che sia uomo voglia spartire qualcosa con un soggetto simile?Non è una casualità che questa persona interagisca solo con sfigati......!Può gestire solo quelli....!!!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Mh*

Ma, starei meglio mangiando il prosciutto crudo San daniele,o un bel parma stagionato?E si dai adesso..siamo dal pizzicagnolo.....con chi starò meglio?Per favore potreste rappresentare a quest'essere che dovrebbe esser il cuore a dettar legge????Per favore!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma, starei meglio mangiando il prosciutto crudo San daniele,o un bel parma stagionato?E si dai adesso..siamo dal pizzicagnolo.....con chi starò meglio?Per favore potreste rappresentare a *quest'essere che dovrebbe esser il cuore a dettar legge????*Per favore!!!!!!



per alcuni mi pare che il concetto sia molto difficile....


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma, *starei meglio mangiando il prosciutto crudo San daniele,o un bel parma stagionato*?E si dai adesso..siamo dal pizzicagnolo.....con chi starò meglio?Per favore potreste rappresentare a quest'essere che dovrebbe esser il cuore a dettar legge????Per favore!!!!!!


Guarda che son problemi eh!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @SBRICIOLATA grazie per la risposta. Me l'ha chiesto lui di aiutarlo...e di fatto so che poteva chiederlo solo a me perchè non ha una famiglia su cui poter contare. Non è stata questione di non fidarsi di lui, ma di sentirsi in dovere di aiutarlo ad avere lui più fiducia nella possibilità di ripartire e di avere un nuovo rapporto col denaro. Lui mi ha detto "è la prima volta nella mia vita che non ho debiti". Io non ho mai avuto debiti in vita mia.
> In ogni caso lui non sta con me per soldi, ne sono assolutamente certa, a lui i soldi proprio non interessano. Moralmente è limpido come un angelo, è una persona meravigliosa, e glielo riconoscono anche i miei, nonostante continuino a dirmi "pensaci bene".
> 
> Soggetto B (questi termini li aveva indicati scherzosamente un altro utente, non io, che li ho solo adottati) non è affatto un cretino, è un ragazzo di grande successo e rosee prospettive per il futuro. Io l'ho detto all'inizio, l'ho conosciuto per lavoro, non è conoscenza di vecchia data, ne' abbiamo amici comuni: non sapevo fosse così benestante, l'affinità è stata soprattutto mentale.
> ...


Vedi... io non ho mai detto che lui stia con te per i soldi, nè mai pensato. Io non stavo pensando al perchè lui stia con te... ma al perchè tu stia con lui. Che moralmente sia limpido come un angelo è assolutamente dipendente da cosa intendi per moralità: nel mio concetto di moralità c'è ad esempio il non sottrarsi alla fatica di pagare i propri debiti, e anche molto in alto nella scala. Pare fosse un problema anche millenni fa... e ne abbia parlato qualcuno di importante. I soldi infatti non sono mai un problema... per chi usa quelli degli altri e per chi non paga ciò che deve. Non è un ragionamento legato al denaro, ma al senso di responsabilità,quello che fa la differenza tra un bamboccio ed un uomo. Quanto all'altro, benestante e di grande successo, come te non dimostra stima: stima del tuo ragazzo, soppiantabile facilmente dopo un paio di incontri, stima di te, pronta a barattare il tuo rapporto per un paio di biglietti. Che parla pure di sentimenti dopo una breve conoscenza e prova a ricattarti... un cretino, secondo me, appunto.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Sole*

Faccio molta fatica...a non degenerare.....ma tanta proprio!Poi mi dicono che insulto......!Ma vi rendete conto di questa come ragiona?Poi è oscuro.....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma, starei meglio mangiando il prosciutto crudo San daniele,o un bel parma stagionato?E si dai adesso..siamo dal pizzicagnolo.....con chi starò meglio?Per favore potreste rappresentare a quest'essere che dovrebbe esser il cuore a dettar legge????Per favore!!!!!!


Non è così per tutti Oscuro... ma anche se fosse, non deve essere solo il cuore a dettare legge quando si parla di matrimonio, ma anche la condivisione di valori, la stima reciproca, la fiducia... arrivando, per me, anche alla reciproca ammirazione:  tutte cosette che prima di accomunare i cuoricini per fare una famiglia si dovrebbe trovare il tempo di verificare. Lei ha detto che non sono i soldi che la interessano... e stando con uno spiantato credo l'abbia dimostrato.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

@SBRICIOLATA boh....allora se è cretino siamo cretini in due perchè sul serio abbiamo caratteri molto simili. Forse hai ragione che nessuno dei due è adatto a me e quello che cerco io non l'ho ancora trovato, ma l'idea di "giocare in team" con uno che gioca il tuo stesso gioco mi ha allettata da subito....
Cioè magari non sarà l'uomo perfetto per me, anche perchè si sta attaccando a cozza e io non sopporto ste cose, ma sono convinta che, se fossimo una coppia, saremmo capaci di darci grande energia l'un l'altro e di raggiungere chissà quali obiettivi....
Con Soggetto A io remo da sola, e lui da solo, e spesso nemmeno nella stessa direzione....però è adorabile.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Ascolta....io non so quanti post questa specie di donna abbia scritto.....!Ma ce ne fosse uno dove abbia parlato di amore.....!Ce ne fosse uno dove abbia parlato di sentimenti.....si sta facendo i conti come all'alimentari....!Cazzo non son capace di farmeli neanche lì i conti io.....!é una vergogna dai!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

"non deve essere solo il cuore a dettare legge quando si parla di matrimonio, ma anche la condivisione di valori, la stima reciproca, la fiducia... arrivando, per me, anche alla reciproca ammirazione: tutte cosette che prima di accomunare i cuoricini per fare una famiglia si dovrebbe trovare il tempo di verificare. Lei ha detto che non sono i soldi che la interessano... e stando con uno spiantato credo l'abbia dimostrato. "

@SBRICIOLATA: Parole sante! In effetti non hai nemmeno ipotizzato che lui stia con me per soldi, ma ero io che ho preferito chiarirlo per spiegare meglio la situazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta....io non so quanti post questa specie di donna abbia scritto.....!Ma ce ne fosse uno dove abbia parlato di amore.....!Ce ne fosse uno dove abbia parlato di sentimenti.....si sta facendo i conti come all'alimentari....!Cazzo non son capace di farmeli neanche lì i conti io.....!é una vergogna dai!!!


Vero, non ha mai parlato di amore. Forse non sa cos'è, perchè non l'ha ancora incontrato. Forse ne ha paura, perchè l'amore implica la perdita del controllo. A me lei sembra una persona ossessionata dal controllo... no? E quando una persona ha un'ossessione non è libera.... ma magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Cmq*

Cmq ho cabiato idea....avevo ipotizzato da via nazionale a mentana....!No, adesso si parte dalla stazione termini...imboccando la casilina........senza soste intermedie.....fino a napoli!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "non deve essere solo il cuore a dettare legge quando si parla di matrimonio, ma anche la condivisione di valori, la stima reciproca, la fiducia... arrivando, per me, anche alla reciproca ammirazione: tutte cosette che prima di accomunare i cuoricini per fare una famiglia si dovrebbe trovare il tempo di verificare. Lei ha detto che non sono i soldi che la interessano... e stando con uno spiantato credo l'abbia dimostrato. "
> 
> @SBRICIOLATA: Parole sante! In effetti non hai nemmeno ipotizzato che lui stia con me per soldi, ma ero io che ho preferito chiarirlo per spiegare meglio la situazione.


Allora ... ti sei chiesta perchè, alla non più tenerissima età di 30 anni, stai con una persona che non stimi?


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Ma lei ragiona in termini di convenienza....non gli interessa nulla dell'amore e dei sentimenti.....!!!Dopo 2 GIORNI SI è SCOPATA un altro....ma di cosa parliamo??????


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

"Allora ... ti sei chiesta perchè, alla non più tenerissima età di 30 anni, stai con una persona che non stimi? "

@SBRICIOLATA: sicuramente sto cominciando a chiedermelo, noi ci siamo conosciuti in circostanze stressanti e siamo diventati l'uno il rifugio dell'altro. Forse io ora non ho più bisogno di un rifugio, ma non me la sento di togliere a lui il suo.

A prescindere da altre persone, i dubbi sul nostro futuro li ho sempre avuti, per il discorso che ti facevo prima che lui è il mio opposto.


----------



## Lostris (2 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora ... ti sei chiesta perchè,* alla non più tenerissima età di 30 anni*, stai con una persona che non stimi?



iange:

Ciao Sbri!


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> iange:
> 
> Ciao Sbri!


io avevo fatto finta di non leggere :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "Allora ... ti sei chiesta perchè, alla non più tenerissima età di 30 anni, stai con una persona che non stimi? "
> 
> @SBRICIOLATA: sicuramente sto cominciando a chiedermelo, noi ci siamo conosciuti in circostanze stressanti e siamo diventati l'uno il rifugio dell'altro. Forse io ora non ho più bisogno di un rifugio, ma non me la sento di togliere a lui il suo.
> 
> A prescindere da altre persone, i dubbi sul nostro futuro li ho sempre avuti, per il discorso che ti facevo prima che lui è il mio opposto.


Essere il rifugio di qualcuno non è amore. Perchè se te ne vai quello resta senza rifugio. Capisci cosa intendo e perchè si siano scaldati tanto gli animi? Perchè essere il rifugio di qualcuno, volersi sentire indispensabili alla sua sopravvivenza, è un atto di profondo egoismo: quando chi fa questo si stanca, se ne va e l'altro resta indifeso e scoperto. Tu sapevi di non stimarlo ma non ti sei posta il problema, non ti interessava che potesse migliorare, non ti interessava poterlo amare davvero. Chi ama aiuta a crescere in modo da poter avere stima e fiducia nell'altro, quello che non si trova nelle tue parole è appunto l'amore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> iange:
> 
> Ciao Sbri!


Ciao Lostris. Tu e Simy siete delle giovanissime donne... ma se vi dicessi che siete delle bambine potrebbe essere offensivo, no?


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Ok*

Ok...sbriciolata.....!Ho scritto questa cosa dll'inizio e mi son beccato gli improperi di skizzo,e chiara,adesso possiam dire che questa è una donna confusa?NO!Questa è inesorabilmente imbecille!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok...sbriciolata.....!Ho scritto questa cosa dll'inizio e mi son beccato gli improperi di skizzo,e chiara,adesso possiam dire che questa è una donna confusa?NO!Questa è inesorabilmente imbecille!!!!


Direi emotivamente impreparata... per darle dell'imbecille la devo conoscere meglio


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Sbri*

Emotivamente impreparata?Guarda che è preparatissima....in 2 giorni....gli si son smaterializzate le mutande....d'amblè.....ma quale impreparata......!!Questa ha le mutande assassine...credimi!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Emotivamente impreparata?Guarda che è preparatissima....in 2 giorni....gli si son smaterializzate le mutande....d'amblè.....ma quale impreparata......!!*Questa ha le mutande assassine*...credimi!!!


magari non ce le aveva proprio :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Non saprei, di sicuro questa ha il sedere accattivante....e molto ma molto smaliziato!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Emotivamente impreparata?Guarda che è preparatissima....in 2 giorni....gli si son smaterializzate le mutande....d'amblè.....ma quale impreparata......!!Questa ha le mutande assassine...credimi!!!


le mutande mica sono emotive... almeno IO non ne ho mai viste piangere... e neanche ridere. in realtà volevo dire emotivamente immatura, ma non volevo che si offendesse, dopo che tu eri stato così carino:rotfl:.
Cara non registrata.... non ti preoccupare, Oscuro in realtà... va pazzo per le mutande assassine e ti stava provocando, altre voci femminili, ben sapendolo.... ehm... si sono ingelosite.
Però ragazze/i... devo dire che se, nonostante l'accoglienza, la ragazza è rimasta, pensa di avere davvero bisogno di una mano, no?


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Bè...hai ragione....!A me piacciono le mutande senza scrupoli.....mi piacciono i sederini aggressivi.....ma non mi piace il cervello di questa donna.....!!Se a 30anni ragioni per interesse sei davvero di uno squallore unico...!!!Per il resto,Oscuro ultimamente riscuote parecchio successo.....ma ancora non ha incontrato le mutande giuste!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già e mi domando anche perchè non interviene quando si da del"predicatore del cazzo".....ad un utente che ha solo il coraggio di definire le persone per ciò che sono....!Skizzo vedo che continui a provocare....continui a cercare rogne...e me sa che gira e rigira poi le trovi.......!Per quel che concerne G.t è solo un mdo goliardico....e sinceramente mi scuso per l'esser offensivo ma è ciò che penso.....!!!!


Ma Oscuro tu non sai della faccenda di CHiara Matraini e la sua Alfa GTV?
Quando lei mi spiegò cosa significa per lei GTV...dissi...ah grandio andiamo a farci una birra mia cara contessa...

Non sta tocarme la Matraini ok?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

@SBRICIOLATA: sicuramente io sono una grande egoista, ne' lo nego ne' me ne vergogno. Sono così e basta. Per me l'amore è il più grande atto di egoismo: io amo te solo perchè mi fai stare bene. Non amerei mai uno che mi fa stare male, per quanto l'amore non è corrente elettrica e ci possono essere fasi di ambiguità, di passaggio, ma sicuramente non sono e non sarò mai autolesionista. Tanto per fare un esempio, non starei mai a rimpiangere persone che mi hanno tradita e mi hanno fatta soffrire....forse per questo qui molti non mi sopportano. Sono calcolatrice, sì, e con ciò? a 30 anni ho il fisico di una 20 enne e il conto in banca di una 40 enne....questo mi apre porte che ad altri non si apriranno mai.... odiatemi quanto vi pare....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @SBRICIOLATA: sicuramente io sono una grande egoista, ne' lo nego ne' me ne vergogno. Sono così e basta. Per me l'amore è il più grande atto di egoismo: io amo te solo perchè mi fai stare bene. Non amerei mai uno che mi fa stare male, per quanto l'amore non è corrente elettrica e ci possono essere fasi di ambiguità, di passaggio, ma sicuramente non sono e non sarò mai autolesionista. Tanto per fare un esempio, non starei mai a rimpiangere persone che mi hanno tradita e mi hanno fatta soffrire....forse per questo qui molti non mi sopportano. Sono calcolatrice, sì, e con ciò? a 30 anni ho il fisico di una 20 enne e il conto in banca di una 40 enne....questo mi apre porte che ad altri non si apriranno mai.... odiatemi quanto vi pare....


Ehm... ecco... ti suggerirei... ti posare i tuoi aurei piedini un attimino su questa orrida terra... perchè vedi... prima di arrivare ad odiarti... dovrei, bada bene senza offesa alcuna, essere da te un tantino coinvolta. Ora, tu hai postato per avere un parere e io ho cercato di dartelo... se volevi pure la mia invidia hai sbagliato era geologica e galassia. Buon per te che la fortuna ti arride.... e magari lascia il posto a chi è grato del tempo che gli altri gli dedicano. Ave atque vale.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm... ecco... ti suggerirei... ti *posare i tuoi aurei piedini un attimino su questa orrida terra*... perchè vedi... prima di arrivare ad odiarti... dovrei, bada bene senza offesa alcuna, essere da te un tantino coinvolta. Ora, tu hai postato per avere un parere e io ho cercato di dartelo... se volevi pure la mia invidia hai sbagliato era geologica e galassia. Buon per te che la fortuna ti arride.... e magari lascia il posto a chi è grato del tempo che gli altri gli dedicano. Ave atque vale.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quoto e se posso ti approvo! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @SBRICIOLATA: sicuramente io sono una grande egoista, ne' lo nego ne' me ne vergogno. Sono così e basta. Per me l'amore è il più grande atto di egoismo: io amo te solo perchè mi fai stare bene. Non amerei mai uno che mi fa stare male, per quanto l'amore non è corrente elettrica e ci possono essere fasi di ambiguità, di passaggio, ma sicuramente non sono e non sarò mai autolesionista. Tanto per fare un esempio, non starei mai a rimpiangere persone che mi hanno tradita e mi hanno fatta soffrire....forse per questo qui molti non mi sopportano. Sono calcolatrice, sì, e con ciò? a 30 anni ho il fisico di una 20 enne e il conto in banca di una 40 enne....questo mi apre porte che ad altri non si apriranno mai.... odiatemi quanto vi pare....


ho la sensazione che quel odiatemi stia per invidiatemi...
Ecco tanto per farti dormire serena sicuramente non credo che qualcuno ti odi,  non ne vedo il motivo.
Per quanto riguarda l'invidia non ho letto nessun motivo per invidiarti, nonostante io abbia 40 anni il fisico di una di 40 e uno stipendio che mi consente di vivere senza grandi lussi ma non sono interessata a quelle porte che ti si aprono. Ho faticato per arrivare dove sono, non sono scesa a compromessi e sto crescendo due figli che mi auguro che mai nella vita facciano i discorsi che fai tu


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm... ecco... ti suggerirei... ti posare i tuoi aurei piedini un attimino su questa orrida terra... perchè vedi... prima di arrivare ad odiarti... dovrei, bada bene senza offesa alcuna, essere da te un tantino coinvolta. Ora, tu hai postato per avere un parere e io ho cercato di dartelo... se volevi pure la mia invidia hai sbagliato era geologica e galassia. Buon per te che la fortuna ti arride.... e magari lascia il posto a chi è grato del tempo che gli altri gli dedicano. Ave atque vale.


quoto e approvo


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @SBRICIOLATA: sicuramente io sono una grande egoista, ne' lo nego ne' me ne vergogno. Sono così e basta. Per me l'amore è il più grande atto di egoismo: io amo te solo perchè mi fai stare bene. Non amerei mai uno che mi fa stare male, per quanto l'amore non è corrente elettrica e ci possono essere fasi di ambiguità, di passaggio, ma sicuramente non sono e non sarò mai autolesionista. Tanto per fare un esempio, non starei mai a rimpiangere persone che mi hanno tradita e mi hanno fatta soffrire....forse per questo qui molti non mi sopportano. Sono calcolatrice, sì, e con ciò? a 30 anni ho il fisico di una 20 enne e il conto in banca di una 40 enne....questo mi apre porte che ad altri non si apriranno mai.... odiatemi quanto vi pare....


guarda dormi serena perchè nessun odio e nessuna invidia! 
sono felice di essere quella che sono... ho 30 anni un fisico da 30enne...uno stipendio normale faccio i salti mortali per arrivare a fine mese vivendo da sola .... ma va bene cosi!


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @SBRICIOLATA: sicuramente io sono una grande egoista, ne' lo nego ne' me ne vergogno. Sono così e basta. Per me l'amore è il più grande atto di egoismo: io amo te solo perchè mi fai stare bene. Non amerei mai uno che mi fa stare male, per quanto l'amore non è corrente elettrica e ci possono essere fasi di ambiguità, di passaggio, ma sicuramente non sono e non sarò mai autolesionista. Tanto per fare un esempio, non starei mai a rimpiangere persone che mi hanno tradita e mi hanno fatta soffrire....forse per questo qui molti non mi sopportano. Sono calcolatrice, sì, e con ciò? a 30 anni ho il fisico di una 20 enne e il conto in banca di una 40 enne....questo mi apre porte che ad altri non si apriranno mai.... odiatemi quanto vi pare....


Lo sai cosa ti dico io in modo molto "terra terra"? Fatti festa   E il cervello da quanto? Tanto qui dentro troverai sempre uno o più cazzi "pensanti" che vedendoti come una possibile scopata ti difenderanno a spada tratta....perché per queste cose loro si venderebbero pure la mamma PS: io ne ho 35, ne dimostro 25 e un conto in banca da 15enne E allora? Nella vita mi sono aperto così tante porte che non so se considerarmi Mastro di Chiavi o avere in tasca un Passepartout.....ma non per questo devo considerare gli altri come pezzenti...la differenza tra me e te é che io sono, te appari


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Lo sai cosa ti dico io in modo molto "terra terra"? Fatti festa   E il cervello da quanto? Tanto qui dentro troverai sempre uno o più cazzi "pensanti" che vedendoti come una possibile scopata ti difenderanno a spada tratta....perché per queste cose loro si venderebbero pure la mamma PS: io ne ho 35, ne dimostro 25 e un conto in banca da 15enne E allora? Nella vita mi sono aperto così tante porte che non so se considerarmi Mastro di Chiavi o avere in tasca un Passepartout.....ma non per questo devo considerare gli altri come pezzenti...la differenza tra me e te é che io sono, te appari


Grandissimo:up:
Mi spiace solo di non poterti approvare


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grandissimo:up:
> *Mi spiace solo di non poterti approvare*


c'ho pensato io!


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grandissimo:up:Mi spiace solo di non poterti approvare


Mi accontento dell :up:


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'ho pensato io!


Merci


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2012)

Ho imparato ad approvare....ero proprio un ignorante


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Merci


de nada....



Indeciso ha detto:


> Ho imparato ad approvare....ero proprio un ignorante


:up:


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'ho pensato io!


Idem...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

@SBRICIOLATA: ovviamente "odiatemi" non è rivolto a te, ne' a quelli che hanno risposto "a tema", ma a tutti gli altri che prendendosela con me stanno palesemente e pateticamente cercando di sfogare quella rabbia repressa che hanno nei contronti delle loro ex mogli e dei loro ex mariti......i loro sentimenti sono stati traditi.....e se la prendono col mondo che è freddo e crudele....


----------



## Fabry (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @SBRICIOLATA: ovviamente "odiatemi" non è rivolto a te, ne' a quelli che hanno risposto "a tema", ma a tutti gli altri che prendendosela con me stanno palesemente e pateticamente cercando di sfogare quella rabbia repressa che hanno nei contronti delle loro ex mogli e dei loro ex mariti......i loro sentimenti sono stati traditi.....e se la prendono col mondo che è freddo e crudele....



Accidenti, hai capito tutto...prendo nota.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @SBRICIOLATA: ovviamente "odiatemi" non è rivolto a te, ne' a quelli che hanno risposto "a tema", ma a tutti gli altri che prendendosela con me stanno palesemente e pateticamente cercando di sfogare quella rabbia repressa che hanno nei contronti delle loro ex mogli e dei loro ex mariti......i loro sentimenti sono stati traditi.....e se la prendono col mondo che è freddo e crudele....



Io ho risposto a tema.
Ma tirare fuori l'invidia degli altri per spiegarsi le loro tirate, non funziona.Nel senso, se vuoi usare quella spiegazione, difficilmente potrai mai capire il loro punto di vista.
E non capire il punto di vista degli altri è sempre una perdita.
Anche quando quando, avendo capito, rimani della tua idea.

Io ho sui 30 anni, il fisico di una 30enne con diversi chili in più, uno stipendio da precaria, mio marito sta cercando di portarmi via tutto ciò che ho. E non ti invidio.
Cioè, sarebbe bello avere uno stipendio da favola, ma non è la prima cosa che penso alla mattina, e neanche la ventesima...

E per quanto riguarda il corpo da favola... non ho dubbi che tu sia splendida, ben più di me. Ma credimi che quel biglietto da visita che è la bellezza, e che è piacevolissimo da avere, che senza dubbio ti offre i sorrisi della gente, l'attenzione in più alla riunione d'ufficio, etc...
Bè, davvero non è *necessaria* per avere tutto quello e anche di più.

Quindi, sono piuttosto convinta che non sia l'invidia che muove certe opinioni.


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho risposto a tema.
> Ma tirare fuori l'invidia degli altri per spiegarsi le loro tirate, non funziona.Nel senso, se vuoi usare quella spiegazione, difficilmente potrai mai capire il loro punto di vista.
> E non capire il punto di vista degli altri è sempre una perdita.
> Anche quando quando, avendo capito, rimani della tua idea.
> ...


Parole saggie nausica, io ci vivo con la bellezza ossia lavoro grazie ad essa
e ogni volta che esco e incontro altre persone ricevo sorrisi, complimenti e gentilezze
che invece di aggradarmi mi fanno solo riflettere, su quanta sia la  superficialità di certe persone che si fermano 
solo all 'aspetto fisico.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

il mondo si ferma all'aspetto fisico....a ciò che luccica......


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il mondo si ferma all'aspetto fisico....a ciò che luccica......


che perla di saggezza....


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @SBRICIOLATA: sicuramente io sono una grande egoista, ne' lo nego ne' me ne vergogno. Sono così e basta. Per me l'amore è il più grande atto di egoismo: io amo te solo perchè mi fai stare bene. Non amerei mai uno che mi fa stare male, per quanto l'amore non è corrente elettrica e ci possono essere fasi di ambiguità, di passaggio, ma sicuramente non sono e non sarò mai autolesionista. Tanto per fare un esempio, non starei mai a rimpiangere persone che mi hanno tradita e mi hanno fatta soffrire....forse per questo qui molti non mi sopportano. Sono calcolatrice, sì, e con ciò? a 30 anni ho il fisico di una 20 enne e il conto in banca di una 40 enne....questo mi apre porte che ad altri non si apriranno mai.... odiatemi quanto vi pare....



se sei così brava calcolatrice, come mai chiedi qui di fare i tuoi conti?
che ne sappiamo noi che stiamo fuori dalle porte che non si aprono mai?
questo non è mica il forum finanza&crudeltà


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Parole saggie nausica, io ci vivo con la bellezza ossia lavoro grazie ad essa
> e ogni volta che esco e incontro altre persone ricevo sorrisi, complimenti e gentilezze
> che invece di aggradarmi mi fanno solo riflettere, su quanta sia la  superficialità di certe persone che si fermano
> solo all 'aspetto fisico.


Bè dai, sono superficiali solo se le stesse gentilezze non le riservano anche a chi quel biglietto da visita luccicante non ce l'ha...
In fin dei conti, non mi sento molto superficiale quando ammiro Amore e Psiche del Canova


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Sarò chiaro*

Guarda ho 40 anni,il fisico di uno di 30,sono uno sportivo,ho i soldi di uno di 40 che ama divertirsi,ho il pisello di uno di 20,e non ti odio perchè sei un essere talmemte gretto e insignificante che sarebbe uno spreco inutile...!Mi fai solo schifo....tutto quì!!Poi ad un imbicille come te possono anche aprirsi le porte con la stesa velocità con cui tu apri le gambe.....ma una volta che  pesano il tuo poco spessore quelle porte si richiudono..stanne certa....!!!Dimenticavo,hai il cervello di una bimba di 7 anni.....!!!


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ...............!!!Dimenticavo,hai il cervello di una bimba di 7 anni.....!!!


magari....

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Uno schifo di persona.....!!Nulla di più!!


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda ho 40 anni,il fisico di uno di 30,sono uno sportivo,ho i soldi di uno di 40 che ama divertirsi,ho il pisello di uno di 20,e non ti odio perchè sei un essere talmemte gretto e insignificante che sarebbe uno spreco inutile...!Mi fai solo schifo....tutto quì!!Poi ad un imbicille come te possono anche aprirsi le porte con la stesa velocità con cui tu apri le gambe.....ma una volta che pesano il tuo poco spessore quelle porte si richiudono..stanne certa....!!!Dimenticavo,*hai il cervello di una bimba di 7 anni*.....!!!


non ti pare di esagerare??? è una cattiveria nei confronti dei bambini questa......:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ti pare di esagerare??? è una cattiveria nei confronti dei bambini questa......:carneval:


ue' non siamo trooooppo ridanciane oggi???

si contenga....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' non siamo trooooppo ridanciane oggi???
> 
> si contenga....
> 
> ahahahahahah


iange:

m'hai stroncato sul nascere....


----------



## tesla (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il mondo si ferma all'aspetto fisico....a ciò che luccica......


:rotfl: tra gli aborigeni magari


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Maggio 2012)

Ho tradito il mio partner 1 volta in 5 anni......non come le vostre mogli che sono andate a letto con tutta l'India....su tradimento.net uno cerca il punto di vista dei traditori, visto che sono inesperta del settore. Se volevo la morale andavo su famigliacristiana.net.
Cmq sono lieta che, raccontandovi la mia storia, vi ho dato qualcosa di cui parlare negli ultimi giorni, così per un attimo non avete pianto per le corna che avete.....


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

*Oscù....*

... 'ndo stai?:mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio partner 1 volta in 5 anni......non come le vostre mogli che sono andate a letto con tutta l'India....su tradimento.net uno cerca il punto di vista dei traditori, visto che sono inesperta del settore. Se volevo la morale andavo su famigliacristiana.net.Cmq sono lieta che, raccontandovi la mia storia, vi ho dato qualcosa di cui parlare negli ultimi giorni, così per un attimo non avete pianto per le corna che avete.....


Acidità alta, ai livelli della coca-cola


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma guarda....preferirei le corna ad avere un idiota come te accanto.....!!Non sono un tradito e son stato un traditore....!Ti chiedo comunque scusa:La colpa non è la tua,ma dei tuoi genitori....hanno fatto proprio un bel capolavoro......!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....a ciò che luccica......


... diceva l'allodola


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Poi*

Una volta in 5 anni?Si son bastati 2 giorni.....e son volate mutande e pisellate....ma PIANTALA!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio partner 1 volta in 5 anni......non come le vostre mogli che sono andate a letto con tutta l'India....su tradimento.net uno cerca il punto di vista dei traditori, visto che sono inesperta del settore. Se volevo la morale andavo su famigliacristiana.net.
> Cmq sono lieta che, raccontandovi la mia storia, vi ho dato qualcosa di cui parlare negli ultimi giorni, così per un attimo non avete pianto per le corna che avete.....


Ma sta tenta...
Qui in teoria c'è il confronto tra traditi e traditori...
E se ti registri e vieni qui, e ce la raccontiamo per benino, imparerai a convivere e a confrontarti con i più disparati punti di vista eh?
Ma ricorda una regola basilare: non farti condizionare...e tira dritto...
Scoprirai che nella vita si sta bene solo con persone della stessa risma.

Ho imparato ad annusare...
Se sono lupo, ululerò ben sciallo e felice con le lupe no?
Arriva la pecora...me la magno no?

Cosa insegna il sommo Lothar?
Sei Fagiana la volpe ti magna eh?

Più tu la metti sul personale, più queste persone, che hanno bisogno di sfogare le loro delusioni, infieriscono no?

Provare per credere...

Poi tornando a bomba, dei i tuoi sono momenti di mona, poi farai chiarezza no?

In ogni caso, mio parere spassionale, fame na carità non sposare il numero uno...
Scusami ma quello ( a mio modesto parere) fa fuori anche tutti i risparmi di tuo padre...

Come sai per fare l'imprenditore ci vuole una certa testa...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Maggio 2012)

Un bacio al conte


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un bacio al conte


e dove?

(so' curioso...assai..)

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Ad*

Ad oscuro nessun bacio?


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad oscuro nessun bacio?


ma che bello Oscu'....

nonostante er trattamento de Abdul sei rimasto un romanticone...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Si.....ho dei valori io...e anche i soldi terrone!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.....ho dei valori io...e anche i soldi terrone!!!:mrgreen:


ce lo so che ciai tanto culo....

(e pure Abdul...)

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad oscuro nessun bacio?


mi sa che non hai fatto colpo Oscù...torna in piscina va che è meglio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un bacio al conte


Il mio messaggio di ieri docet "Cazzi pensanti" a me


----------



## Eretteo (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto da anni con questo ragazzo bellissimo e dolcissimo, ma sono anni che lui parla di matrimonio e io non voglio. Non me la sento perchè non è italiano, perchè non parla italiano, perchè è poverissimo e non riuscirà mai a garantirmi lo stile di vita che mantengo.
> In ogni caso gli ero stata sempre fedele, poi a fine febbraio conosco quest altro ragazzo per giri di lavoro. Abbiamo tempo di chiacchierare un po' e mi accorgo subito che avevamo mille cose in comune e un carattere davvero simile.
> La sera stessa mi aggiunge su fb e mi dedica un post, io lo noto, ma lì per lì non provavo alcuna attrazione e, al di là del piacere che può dare sentirsi corteggiata, non ho provato altro. Da quel momento mi manda qualche messagio via mail, perchè io non gli avevo dato il numero, poi dopo altri incontri di lavoro mi chiede il num e comincia una serie infinita di chattate.
> Lui è veramente dolcissimo, mi manda dediche ogni mattina, messaggi deliziosi, trova ogni scusa per vedermi appena può.....e poi ci capiamo al volo, sembra di conoscerci da una vita, mi piace da pazzi e ho voglia di sentirlo e vederlo.
> ...


E' davvero alto e periglioso cimento il favellare al cospetto di tal tronfia qualitosa cornucopia,la divina congrega dei prodighi déi ha eiaculato ogni cremosa rispettiva dote per innalzare alle vette abissali del cocito àere codesto smargiasso grattacielo nano.
Perche' se e' lecito ingramellare l'accidioso adonéo dal voraginoso metacarpo,traballante come le mutande di Raquel Welch negli anni '80,come potremmo noi condannare la lungimirante previdenza della prudente assennata fùca,giustamente avvezza ad agi da serena regina,dalle membra svelte di faconda operaia,col vitino esile delle odiate vespacce,e la portafogliosa calma del taidesco sguardo?
Quale molla zolla di giuliano suolo,quale fertile e salubre palude sahariana,quale lussureggiante savana dell'Alaska potrebbero mai non essere destate dalla loro immobile tarantolosa calma,avvertendo i fermi tremiti,le raggelanti caldane,i profumati péti della pia penosa penica?
Perche' le sacre sicurezze erano incise a guisa di sacro patto d'alleanza,da una parte l'inusitata bellezza e la voragine sesterziosa,dall'altra il divino improsciugabile conto non disgiunto dai voraci,insaziabili antri.
E tal era la divina certezza che avrebbe resistito come dolmen nella tempesta,come quercia tra le raffiche,come Niki all'arcigay!
Ma il Dio dalla testa di totano che sbriciola nel letto dell'incauto archeologo impazzito senza cane e finito dai biscotti crudeli,dopo 5000 anni e' tornato per confondere le idee alla bellissima Ananka (e pure per pigliare a pedate fino ad Abu Simbel Nefertario,cosi' impara a raccontare delle fregnacce all'altrui immortale moglie....).....
Ed ora il caos e' totale,le forze del male minacciano il sacro mulino,ed Atlante si e' rotto le palle di avere il mal di schiena!
Tremendo bivio quello che impone la scelta fatale,da una parte la pulciosa bellezza,dall'altra il godurioso stagno,a mancina il canyon dei valori,a diritta il belloccio conticino,ardua e terribile e' la scelta,dove sbattere l'empio e non empito teschio?
Ardua dissertazione quella che mettesse di fronte Boaz e Jachin,sempre due colonne sono,ma quale usare per l'immorale e quale adoprare per l'immolare?
La mano trema,l'occhio sfugge,il labbro schiocca,come rinunciare al petecchioso boa e iacere nel piscinoso mar della tranquillita'?
Facile sarebbe la vile astensione,la cupidigea accorpanza,il gemellare sfruttamento di entrambi per la ricca sollazza.
E magari potrebbe essere un'onorevole opzione.
Ma la gianesca stanza non sarìa perdurosa;di qua 10 figli da guardare mentre mescoli la peperonata nel pentolone in una cucina lurida col piu' piccolo in braccio,e lo splendido pulciaro che guarda la tv con una canottiera ultimo lamento piena di macchie di sugo....di la' 3 paia di occhiali firmati nella borsetta ultima moda attaccata al vestito di grido con macchinetta bianco trendy incorporato che fino a 10 anni fa non la voleva nemmeno l'elettricista,ed il belloccio riccoccio.
Dura l'avventura di un terzo di secolo col guscio di un quinto e la bisaccia di quasi meta'......troppo facile sarebbe parlare col senno di poi,quando le membra saranno quarantennali,il cervello ventennale ed il portafoglio adolescente.
Ma come diceva il plenipotenziaro cugino all'illuminato governante "Sei stato troppo misericordioso!!!",ed ora che ci penso ho esternato una smielata congrega di vezzeggianti epiteti,neanche fossi un consumato cortigiano della peggior real schiatta scandinava!
Meglio sarebbe seguire il cursus honorum di certe cavallerizze,come le chiama il buon caro democratico (nonche' credente) Fidel;finche' le impalcature reggono darci dentro con le campagne di trivellazione,ogni pur minimo giacimento merita d'essere eviscerato fino in fondo provando sonde d'ogni fatta,e non appena gli scricchiolii della pleistocenica frana assurgono a rango di biblico smottamento che ne' i migliori luminari,ne' il tuo conto in banca potranno mai arginare,smettere per un solo istante di ciucciare anche i manici degli ombrelli,e convolare a giusta intersezione con un vecchio pieno di soldi.
Il blasone,si sa,e' come la panza circonferenzosa di certi tricheconi beoni da bar dello sport;si fa fatica ad arrivarci,e bisogna impegnarsi per mentenerlo.
E per mantenere le palle rosse e dorate sullo stemma della nobile casata belle sode e gonfie,qualcuna di blu o almeno violetta bisogna pur prosciugarla.
Sempre meglio rendere quella a guisa di uadi,e la bisaccia come siwa.
In ogni caso sei fortunata,adorate lo stesso simulacro.
Altre contumeliose nequizie risparmiate.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio partner 1 volta in 5 anni......non come le vostre mogli che sono andate a letto con tutta l'India....su tradimento.net uno cerca il punto di vista dei *traditori*, visto che sono inesperta del settore. Se volevo la morale andavo su famigliacristiana.net.
> Cmq sono lieta che, raccontandovi la mia storia, vi ho dato qualcosa di cui parlare negli ultimi giorni, così per un attimo non avete pianto per le corna che avete.....


traditi, più che altro: traditi


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio partner 1 volta in 5 anni......non come le vostre mogli che sono andate a letto con tutta l'India....su tradimento.net uno cerca il punto di vista dei traditori, visto che sono inesperta del settore. Se volevo la morale andavo su famigliacristiana.net.
> Cmq sono lieta che, raccontandovi la mia storia, vi ho dato qualcosa di cui parlare negli ultimi giorni, così per un attimo non avete pianto per le corna che avete.....



Ave a te Grande Non Registrato...non te ne andare ti prego registrati..hai scritto la pura verita'qua sono tutti

:corna:e l'hanno con noi Gloriosi Traditori..sai che appena entrato scrissi come te??ahahahahha..fregatene  amico qualcuno si salva...ok??


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ave a te Grande Non Registrato...non te ne andare ti prego registrati..hai scritto la pura verita'qua sono tutti
> 
> :corna:e *l'hanno con noi Gloriosi Traditori*..sai che appena entrato scrissi come te??ahahahahha..fregatene  amico qualcuno si salva...ok??


Lothar, scusami se non riesco a ridere della tua ironia, ma... io non capisco cosa ci sia di glorioso nell'essere traditori.

E te lo dice una che in questo momento si sente senz'altro più traditrice che tradita. Come mai io non riesco a trovare esaltante questo stato di cose? Come si fa ad andare fieri del fatto di mentire alla persona che ami?

Io capisco tutto eh, l'adrenalina, la voglia, il desiderio, la follia... ma questo senso di orgoglio no. E nemmeno questa assurda divisione 'traditi/traditori'. Sai cosa penso io? Che davanti al tradimento siamo tutti sulla stessa barca. Che nessuno di noi qui ha molto di cui rallegrarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lothar, scusami se non riesco a ridere della tua ironia, ma... io non capisco cosa ci sia di glorioso nell'essere traditori.
> 
> E te lo dice una che in questo momento si sente senz'altro più traditrice che tradita. Come mai io non riesco a trovare esaltante questo stato di cose? Come si fa ad andare fieri del fatto di mentire alla persona che ami?
> 
> Io capisco tutto eh, l'adrenalina, la voglia, il desiderio, la follia... ma questo senso di orgoglio no. E nemmeno questa assurda divisione 'traditi/traditori'. Sai cosa penso io? Che davanti al tradimento siamo tutti sulla stessa barca. Che nessuno di noi qui ha molto di cui rallegrarsi.


Quoto. Brava come sempre


----------



## bubu (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lothar, scusami se non riesco a ridere della tua ironia, ma... io non capisco cosa ci sia di glorioso nell'essere traditori.
> 
> E te lo dice una che in questo momento si sente senz'altro più traditrice che tradita. Come mai io non riesco a trovare esaltante questo stato di cose? Come si fa ad andare fieri del fatto di mentire alla persona che ami?
> 
> Io capisco tutto eh, l'adrenalina, la voglia, il desiderio, la follia... ma questo senso di orgoglio no. E nemmeno questa assurda divisione 'traditi/traditori'. Sai cosa penso io? Che davanti al tradimento siamo tutti sulla stessa barca. Che nessuno di noi qui ha molto di cui rallegrarsi.


Cara sole, capisco e penso che in gran parte sia così, ma ciò che vorrei chiederti è se infondo anche tradire provoca sofferenza perchè continuare a farlo? I traditi non hanno la possibilità di scegliere, ma chi mente a chi ama si che può scegliere, specie se questo status gli provoca dolore. Scusa se lo chiedo, ma davvero non lo capisco.


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Cara sole, capisco e penso che in gran parte sia così, ma ciò che vorrei chiederti è se infondo anche tradire provoca sofferenza perchè continuare a farlo? I traditi non hanno la possibilità di scegliere, ma chi mente a chi ama si che può scegliere, specie se questo status gli provoca dolore. Scusa se lo chiedo, ma davvero non lo capisco.



Io non ho detto che tradire provoca sofferenza. Ho detto che non mi sembra sia una cosa per cui festeggiare o di cui andare fieri. C'è chi sbandiera la propria identitá di traditore come se fosse qualcosa di distintivo, una cosa di cui vantarsi. Non è il mio modo di vivere il tradimento.

Tutto qui.

Poi sulle motivazioni di ciascuno non mi pronuncio. Sono tutte diverse e ognuno parla per sè.


----------



## bubu (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che tradire provoca sofferenza. Ho detto che non mi sembra sia una cosa per cui festeggiare o di cui andare fieri. C'è chi sbandiera la propria identitá di traditore come se fosse qualcosa di distintivo, una cosa di cui vantarsi. Non è il mio modo di vivere il tradimento.
> 
> Tutto qui.
> 
> Poi sulle motivazioni di ciascuno non mi pronuncio. Sono tutte diverse e ognuno parla per sè.


Si è vero, ho inteso il tuo "non essere fieri" come sofferenza. Anche se per me non essere fiera di qualcosa mi provoca comunque, se non sofferenza, uno stato di non benessere. Grazie per aver risposto


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si è vero, ho inteso il tuo "non essere fieri" come sofferenza. Anche se per me non essere fiera di qualcosa mi provoca comunque, se non sofferenza, uno stato di non benessere. *Grazie per aver risposto*


Figurati


----------



## revenge (5 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' davvero alto e periglioso cimento il favellare al cospetto di tal tronfia qualitosa cornucopia,la divina congrega dei prodighi déi ha eiaculato ogni cremosa rispettiva dote per innalzare alle vette abissali del cocito àere codesto smargiasso grattacielo nano.
> Perche' se e' lecito ingramellare l'accidioso adonéo dal voraginoso metacarpo,traballante come le mutande di Raquel Welch negli anni '80,come potremmo noi condannare la lungimirante previdenza della prudente assennata fùca,giustamente avvezza ad agi da serena regina,dalle membra svelte di faconda operaia,col vitino esile delle odiate vespacce,e la portafogliosa calma del taidesco sguardo?
> Quale molla zolla di giuliano suolo,quale fertile e salubre palude sahariana,quale lussureggiante savana dell'Alaska potrebbero mai non essere destate dalla loro immobile tarantolosa calma,avvertendo i fermi tremiti,le raggelanti caldane,i profumati péti della pia penosa penica?
> Perche' le sacre sicurezze erano incise a guisa di sacro patto d'alleanza,da una parte l'inusitata bellezza e la voragine sesterziosa,dall'altra il divino improsciugabile conto non disgiunto dai voraci,insaziabili antri.
> ...


santiddio! Ma di che roba ti fai? Dimmi per favore come te la procuri!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2012)

revenge ha detto:


> santiddio! Ma di che roba ti fai? Dimmi per favore come te la procuri!


Si scola il rabarbaro...no?:carneval:


----------



## Eretteo (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si scola il rabarbaro...no?:carneval:


Solitamente un goccio di sgnàpa nel caffettino,sono ligio ai prisci mores del nordest :sonar:


----------



## Eretteo (9 Maggio 2012)

revenge ha detto:


> santiddio! Ma di che roba ti fai? Dimmi per favore come te la procuri!


Mai usato droghe in vita mia,per mettere insieme quattro basilari concetti bastan due minuti e l'ispirazione.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mai usato droghe in vita mia,per mettere insieme quattro basilari concetti bastan due minuti e l'ispirazione.


E del sano spirito di....vino...


----------

